# Protection et Mode de Vie > Cosmétiques, Produits Ménagers, Vêtements et Autres >  LE PETIT OLIVIER [topic unique]

## Nala77

A sorti une nouvelle gamme de gels douches!    ::  

A la rose, au karité, pamplemousse- menthe, cerises- cassis...
C'est que du bonheur sous la douche, c'est frais, ça mousse et ça sent trop bon!  :amour: 

Apparemment on les trouve chez Leclerc!   :Embarrassment: k: 


(Merki Mme Loo!)

----------


## loo

Pis ils sont sans paraben ni chépuquoi    ::

----------


## Nénète

Je parie qu'ils seront pas à Carrouf   ::

----------


## loo

> Je parie qu'ils seront pas à Carrouf


y'a pas de leclerc près de chez toi?

(près de chez moi y'a à leclerc mais pas à carrouf)

----------


## Kalysta

::

----------


## Nénète

> Envoyé par Nénète78
> 
> Je parie qu'ils seront pas à Carrouf  
> 
> 
> y'a pas de leclerc près de chez toi?
> 
> (près de chez moi y'a à leclerc mais pas à carrouf)


Non aucun    ::  

J'irai voir quand même si le carrouf de chez moi l'a...

----------


## loo

> 


vieng habiter en franceuh    ::

----------


## Mr Hankey

Pis ils font la peau toute douce    ::  
(merci ma'me Loo !)

----------


## Flee

On le trouve uniquement chez Leclerc ou y'a quelqu'un qui en a trouvé dans un autre supermarché? Merci    ::

----------


## la_puce

je crois pas avoir de lecler pres de chez moi    ::

----------


## thylane

> On le trouve uniquement chez Leclerc ou y'a quelqu'un qui en a trouvé dans un autre supermarché? Merci


ils sont à carrefour 

par contre ils font toute la gamme gel douche et savon en pain mais au niveau cheveux  y'a quedal    ::   3 pauvres bouteilles qui tentent de se faire une place dans les rayons au ras du sol   :grrr:

----------


## veggirl

> je crois pas avoir de lecler pres de chez moi


tu as celui de Pantin et de Clichy sous bois ce sont les seuls du 93

j'ai esssayé a la rose, cerise-cassis et menthe pamplemousse ils sont vraiment top    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Flee

Ok   :merci:   je vais voir ca la prochaine fois alors.

----------


## blush

dans les inter ?? J'avais vu senteurs provencales(qui font aussi petit olivier) une fois a inter ... mais que dans une ville   :| 

Bon mais en tout cas merci nala et loo    ::

----------

chouette    ::  


j'suis dejà hyper satisfaite par les shampoing et masques, le gel à l'huile d'oilve est cool aussi (mais difficile à trouver les gels douche)

----------


## Linka

il font pas de nouveaux shampooings?    ::  

j'en ai trouvé aucun qui me convienne pour l'instant    ::

----------


## loo

> il font pas de nouveaux shampooings?


nan, j'espère que ça va viendre...




> j'en ai trouvé aucun qui me convienne pour l'instant


avec un tel cuir chevelu...    ::

----------


## Linka

on critique pas hein    ::  

déjà je suis allée chez le coupe tif et elle a voulu me vendre à tout prix un masque capillaire pourrave made in Loréal (à 20 passé en plus) je lui ai ris au nez elle était outrée la pauvre    ::

----------


## Nala77

Je trouve que les shampoings du Petit Olivier graisse un peu les cheveux mais bon, ça vient peut-être de ma tignasse que je lave tous les jours...  :hein2: 


Je sais:    ::

----------


## blush

ah ouai ... en effet c'pas bon pour les cheveux ca nala    ::  

Hey! hier je suis aller à leclerc donc pour voir, sait on jamais ?!   :hein2:   et ben non, yavais pas les nouveaux piti oliviers ... et puis j'ai repenser que yavait quelqu'un qui avait dit qu'ils essayer de se faire une place tout en bas du rayon ... alors je me penche, et puis qu'est ce que je vois ? non, pas les nouveaux pitits oliviers , non, mais les senteurs pro !! toutes contente moi !! J'en prend un, pi 2 pi 3 pi 4    ::   chacun différents !! mais jsuis contente !! avec ma mere on les a mis plus en avant pour que les gens les voient   :lol2:

----------


## Linka

> Je trouve que les shampoings du Petit Olivier graisse un peu les cheveux mais bon, ça vient peut-être de ma tignasse que je lave tous les jours...  :hein2: 
> 
> 
> Je sais:


moi non plus ils ne me conviennent pas, mes cheveux sont ternes et ont l'air crades dès le lendemain   :hein2: 

je vais essayer eumadis sur les conseils d'une experte    ::

----------


## la_puce

> Envoyé par Nala77
> 
> Je trouve que les shampoings du Petit Olivier graisse un peu les cheveux mais bon, ça vient peut-être de ma tignasse que je lave tous les jours...  :hein2: 
> 
> 
> Je sais:   
> 
> 
> moi non plus ils ne me conviennent pas, mes cheveux sont ternes et ont l'air crades dès le lendemain   :hein2: 
> ...


moi je trouve que sa me fait les cheveux rèches
pour démélé les pointes s'est la misère

bon la j'ai couper une bonne partie faut que je reéssaye pour voir si c'était a cause de mes cheveux ou du shampoing   :lol2: 

je sais plus quoi essayer comme shampoing (qui reste ésonnble niveau prix parce que la c'est pas trop la période)

----------


## Flee

Bon ben y'a la gamme gel douche au monop', mais aucun shampoing non testé en vue.    ::   Par contre bizarrement y'avait d'autres produits petit olivier tel que laits/cremes/baumes. Après hésitation j'ai pris celui au beurre de karité, il est top    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Antartica

Chez moi, y'a toute la gamme à Auchan Dardilly pour ceux/celles qui connaissent!

----------


## Bouriquette

Je suis sûre que y'aura pas aux Lecler ici
Ya rien en non testé à chaque fois je dois aller en magasin bio pour trouver quelque chose   ::

----------


## blush

Meme pas j'aurais la gamme à la cerise   :adieu:

----------


## Nala77

> Meme pas j'aurais la gamme à la cerise   :adieu:


Y-a que le gel douche "cerise- cassis"! et qu'est-ce que ça sent bon!!!    ::  



 ::

----------


## blush

::  














m'en fou j'ai réussi à commander sur Onaturel !!!

 ::

----------


## Nala77

> m'en fou j'ai réussi à commander sur Onaturel !!!




 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Brok

il y en a même dans ma petite ville sinon a pars leclerc je les trouve aussi facilement chez super u   :Embarrassment: k: 

j'ai testais celui a la rose mais j'aime pas tellement l'odeur  :?

----------


## blush

> Envoyé par blush éde retour
> 
>   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


et j'ai aussi presque toute la gamme des senteur Pro, gel douche    ::

----------


## blush

L'olivier que je suis en train de finir ... bon d'accord je l'ai laissé de cote ... enfin, j'alterne  :ange2: 


et la gamme des Senteurs Pro.   :eyebrows:  ya toute la pitite famille   :kao3: 



 ::

----------


## Nala77

::  

La douche gommante du Petit Olivier je la trouve nulle part!!!    ::

----------


## blush

1 partout    ::  


leclerc meme pas ?    ::

----------


## Nala77

> 1 partout    
> 
> 
> leclerc meme pas ?



Y-a toute la collection de schampoing et après-schampoigs + gels douche mais pas LA douche gommante!    ::

----------


## blush

::    ouai, ouai c'est bon, on va le savoir que tu peux tout avoir les nouveaux petit oliviers    ::  

 ::

----------


## loo

> La douche gommante du Petit Olivier je la trouve nulle part!!!


Je t'en apporte bientot si tu veux    ::

----------


## keena

Alors moi je ne comprend toujours pas, j'ai un leclerc un géant et un auchan dnas ma ville et aucun ne fait la marque   :tsss:

----------


## blush

Ben c'parce qu'ils en ont pas voulu ... ca se vend mal, ya qu'à voir la place des produits qu'ils ont dans les magasins ...   :|

----------


## Flee

C'est clair, faut les trouver cachés au milieu de la masse   :suspect: 
Je viens de regarder à Geant Casino pour les shampoings, ben idem, aucun non testés en vue.

----------


## Fréde

Senteur provenca , j' ai acheté  le gel douche mais à part que ce n'est pas testé sur les animaux c'est plein de paraben, est-ce la même chose avec le petit olivier?

----------


## loo

> Senteur provenca , j' ai acheté  le gel douche mais à part que ce n'est pas testé sur les animaux c'est plein de paraben, est-ce la même chose avec le petit olivier?


ça dépend des produits:
la nouvelle gamme de gels douche Petit Olivier est sans paraben mais pas les "anciens" produits (shampoings et cremes) en contiennent

----------


## prem's

> Alors moi je ne comprend toujours pas, j'ai un leclerc un géant et un auchan dnas ma ville et aucun ne fait la marque   :tsss:


j'ai les produits "le petit olivier" à coté de chez moi. et vu que je suis sur SN presque tous les week end, si tu veux que j t'en prenne passe commande en mp  ::   ::

----------


## Fréde

> Envoyé par Fréde
> 
> Senteur provenca , j' ai acheté le gel douche mais à part que ce n'est pas testé sur les animaux c'est plein de paraben, est-ce la même chose avec le petit olivier?
> 
> 
> ça dépend des produits:
> la nouvelle gamme de gels douche Petit Olivier est sans paraben mais pas les "anciens" produits (shampoings et cremes) en contiennent


Ok merci pour ta réponse, si un jour je retombe en panne je prendrais le petit olivier , j'utilise les produits cosmo bio mais là je vais tenter la base lavante d'aroma zone que je vais parfumer à la framboise ou à la groseille...!

----------


## keena

> Envoyé par keena
> 
> Alors moi je ne comprend toujours pas, j'ai un leclerc un géant et un auchan dnas ma ville et aucun ne fait la marque   :tsss:
> 
> 
> j'ai les produits "le petit olivier" à coté de chez moi. et vu que je suis sur SN presque tous les week end, si tu veux que j t'en prenne passe commande en mp



Ah vi ça c'est gentil    :Embarrassment: k: 

Je finis mon shampoing et mon savon et je pense que je testerais tout ça!   :ange2:

----------


## Nala77

> Envoyé par Nala77
> 
>   
> 
> La douche gommante du Petit Olivier je la trouve nulle part!!!   
> 
> 
> Je t'en apporte bientot si tu veux



Whaaaooouuu!!!!  :bisous2: 

Tu veux que je te ramène quelque chose de chez Léa Nature ou autre que tu ne trouves pas par chez toi???   ::

----------


## Noemie-

je tenais deja à dire merci à la puce pour m'avoir conseillé ce shampoing, que j'ai ENFIN pu trouver à carrouf, ben oui ils sont bien cachés ! 

Il me convient parfaitement et je ne vois plus d'image choque quand je prends ma douche, il sent bon et rend mes cheveux tout doux   :amour: 


Par contre, il n'existerait pas un démélant ? Parce que c'est trop la galère pour démêler ma tignasse    ::

----------


## blush

ya des démélants ... mais pas petit oliviers jcrois ... faut regarder sur leur site. 
Sinon y'en a tout plein de démélant sur Onaturel    ::  

 ::

----------


## loo

> Par contre, il n'existerait pas un démélant ? Parce que c'est trop la galère pour démêler ma tignasse


le petit olivier ne fait pas de demelant mais il fait des masques capillaires    ::

----------


## Nénète

Bon, je vais voir cet aprem à carrouf s'ils ont la nouvelle gamme, priez pour moi   ::

----------


## Noemie-

Tu nous diras Nénète    ::  


Blush je me doute que ca existe, sauf que ya rien par chez moi à part les grandes surfaces, alors je me dis que ca serait super pratique si le petit olivier en fesait    ::   .

Faudra que je regarde si les masques capillaires y'en a à Carrouf, mais ca m'étonnerais, j'ai deja eu du ma à trouver le shampoing    ::

----------


## Nénète

Y'a pas   ::  

Méga boude.

----------


## Noemie-

::  

tfaçon Carrouf ca y est moi j'y vais plus, même si c'est le plus près de chez moi, ils mettent plus que leur produit, qu'est-ce j'en ai à faire moi des shampoings carouf  :ben: 

Idem pour les tampon hygiénique, ya plus que la marque Carouf   :suspect:

----------


## Nénète

Passe à la mooncup   ::  

Franchement j'ai regardé, y'a 2 shampooings du petit olivier, et deux gels douche de senteurs provencales, youpi hourra    ::  

Mais bon, vu que j'avais envie de passer à ceux de Weleda pour tester, ça tombe bien   ::

----------


## Noemie-

je suis un peu rétissante à la mooncup   :niais: 


Pareil dans mon Carouf, c'est de l'abus   ::

----------


## Nénète

Elle te fait peur ou c'est juste le principe qui te rebute?

----------


## blush

> je suis un peu rétissante à la mooncup   :niais: 
> 
> 
> Pareil dans mon Carouf, c'est de l'abus


Moi aussi .... je me voit pas la laver devant tout le monde au bahu    ::

----------


## Noemie-

> Elle te fait peur ou c'est juste le principe qui te rebute?


c'est le principe, j'aime pas trop le sang, et de le voir accumulé dans le truc, ben je sais pas comment je réagirais    ::  

je parcours le topic, je regarde les avis et tout le monde à l'air bien content, mais je sais pas    ::

----------


## Noemie-

[quote=blush éde retour]


> je suis un peu rétissante à la mooncup   :niais: 
> 
> 
> Pareil dans mon Carouf, c'est de l'abus


Moi aussi .... je me voit pas la laver devant tout le monde au bahu    ::  [/quote:1wmxwfad]

je pense pas que ce soit un truc à enlever dans les toilettes publics ou des autres, plutot chez toi tranquil puisque ca tient la journée    ::

----------


## Nénète

Ah oui ça tient la journée, moi je la mets le matin et je l'enlève tranquille le soir, dans MES chiottes    ::

----------

C'est marrant de lire les commentaires de celles qui st réticentes à la mooncup    ::    J'hésitais moi aussi à sauter le pas. Maintenant, je ne saurais m'en passer    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## prem's

[quote=Noemie-][quote="blush éde retour":2ta5tmag]


> je suis un peu rétissante à la mooncup   :niais: 
> 
> 
> Pareil dans mon Carouf, c'est de l'abus


Moi aussi .... je me voit pas la laver devant tout le monde au bahu    ::  [/quote:2ta5tmag]

je pense pas que ce soit un truc à enlever dans les toilettes publics ou des autres, plutot chez toi tranquil puisque ca tient la journée    ::  [/quote:2ta5tmag]

pensionnat peut etre?

et moi amménorhée (euh orthographe?) continue donc ni mooncup, ni tampon, ni serviette    ::

----------

> Envoyé par Noemie-":3oxekz88][quote="blush éde retour":3oxekz88][quote="Noemie-
> 
> je suis un peu rétissante à la mooncup   :niais: 
> 
> 
> Pareil dans mon Carouf, c'est de l'abus  
> 
> 
> Moi aussi .... je me voit pas la laver devant tout le monde au bahu    [/quote:3oxekz88]
> ...


comment qu'on peut faire ça?  (si spas indiscret bien sur!)   ::

----------


## prem's

> Envoyé par prem's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Noemie-":1rjjcg2p][quote="blush éde retour
> 
> ...


ben ma pillule me le faisait (vive les frayeurs les premières fois    ::   )
le médecin m'a dit "c'est pas grave médicalement parlant si ça te gène on change"... euh noooon surtout pas chui bien contente sans mes règles moi   :lol2: 
et quand je suis passée à l'implant idem.
j'ai eu des pertes immondes trop tot le premier mois, et depuis plus rien...
et entre la pilulle et l'implant j'ai pu vérifier que mon cycle était toujours OK. le mois où j'ai arrété la pilulle mes règles sont revenues de suite.

je suppose donc que c'est une réaction de mon corps. essaye de voir avec ton gynéco si tu peux pas changer de moyen de contraception pour tomber sur un qui provoque ça.   ::

----------


## blush

Ca doit pas tres bon pour le corps tout cela    ::   ::

----------


## Noemie-

Guizmo ben je vois que des commentaires de ton genre donc c'est que ca doit être vraiment bien mais ca bloque    ::  


Ma mère avec son stérilet n'a plus non plus ses règles   :hein2: 

C'est parfait ca    ::  


Euh à la base on devait pas parler du petit olivier ?    ::

----------


## Nala77

> Euh à la base on devait pas parler du petit olivier ?


  ::  

Mais la Mooncup, je confirme: c'est le top du top!   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Nénète

J'ai bougé mes fesses jusqu'à un leclerc à je sais pas combien de bornes, mais j'ai eu mon petit olivier de la nouvelle gamme    ::

----------


## Nala77

> J'ai bougé mes fesses jusqu'à un leclerc à je sais pas combien de bornes, mais j'ai eu mon petit olivier de la nouvelle gamme


T'as pris lequel? Tu seras pas déçue!   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Nénète

Celui au beurre de karité du burkina, j'aime bien son odeur   :amour:

----------


## blush

> Celui au beurre de karité du burkina, j'aime bien son odeur   :amour:



non, je ne suis pas jalouse ...   :tsss: 



Pourquoiiiiiiiiiii    :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## Nénète

Tu peux, je l'ai testé hier et il est super agréable   ::

----------


## Mélanie

Je savais pas qu'il y avait une nouvelle gamme   :shock:

----------


## loo

> Je savais pas qu'il y avait une nouvelle gamme   :shock:


normal, t'es partie habiter un trou paumé    ::

----------


## Mélanie

C'est clair, ici y a rien    ::

----------


## kkuete

Le petit Olivier est aussi à Monoprix    ::  

A celui de Montreuil et Boulogne en tout cas.

Monoprix est réputé pour être cher, mais bon ça me paraissait correct le prix :gel douche 2,29  à la vanille, 2,35  à la rose, et crème main 3,92 .

Par contre, il est mentionné "Produit FINI non testé sur animaux", le mot fini me gêne un peu ! mais bon il fait partie de la liste OV donc je pense qu'il n'y a pas de problème  :hein2:

----------


## lycange

je viens d acheter le gel douche a la vanille et effectivement maintenant y a ecrit produit FINI ...  :hein2:

----------


## la_puce

sur les produit "le petit olivier" que 'jai a la maison il y a ecrit aussi "produit fini"

----------


## prem's

ls ont déjà expliqué que si ils marquent produits finis .. c'est parce que légalement ils n'ont pas le droit de s'engager sur ce que font leurs fournisseurs. mais que cela ne les empechait pas de faire leur tri parmis les fournisseurs et de choisir du non testé   ::

----------


## kkuete

ah OK n'empêche que sur les anciens emballages la précision "fini" n'était pas indiqué.

 :merci:

----------


## blush

Sur le gel douche gommant c'est pas ecrit ... 

j'ai regarder à  monopris de Perpignan étant donné que j'y suis aller pour les vac' , ya pas ...

----------


## Mélanie

> ah OK n'empêche que sur les anciens emballages la précision "fini" n'était pas indiqué.
> 
>  :merci:


ouai moi j'ai que les anciens produits et c'est pas marqué effectivement  :grattgratt:

----------


## djeanette57

Hier j'ai été au Carrouf près de chez moi et j'ai pas trouvé ces nouveaux parfums ....   :kao1:   ::

----------


## blush

Non, carrefour ils font pas apparement ...    ::

----------


## Mélanie

J'ai trouvé le nouveau parfum, mais que le lait pour le corp, y a autre chose ou pas ?  :hein:

----------


## Crunky

Bon j'ai enfin trouvé   ::  

Au schl*ck*r à Stiring-Wendel  ya du petit olivier et senteur provencal, ce matin je suis aller faire le plein    ::  

apparament ca va resté un produit fixe j'ai demandé à la vendeuse    ::    donc cool

----------


## kashaya

Pour celles qui n'ont pas la possibilité de les acheter, j'ai trouvé toute la nouvelle gamme de gels douche le petit olivier chez moi. 
Si vous y tenez et que vous ne trouvez pas à les commander, je peux vous les envoyer, moyennant avancement des frais de port  :Smile: 

En tout cas moi ca y est j'ai craqué   :amour3:

----------


## gaelle

pardon mais c est quoi un mooncop je comprends pas kesako???  :suspect:  :bouletjour:

----------


## Doguinous

T'as plusieurs posts qui parle de ça, moi j'en ai acheté une, je l'essaye en condition réelle la semaine prochaine.

----------


## Crunky

je sais plus si s'était sur le gel douche ou le shampoin mais il y a marqué 

"produits* finis* non testé sur les animaux"

et donc ca ne veux pas dire que les ingrédients sont non testés    :hein:

----------


## Nénète

Ca fait juste 5 fois que c'est dit, il suffit de lire un peu avant pour avoir la réponse...    ::

----------


## Crunky

> Ca fait juste 5 fois que c'est dit, il suffit de lire un peu avant pour avoir la réponse...


tu parle pour moi ?   :hein:

----------

> Envoyé par Nénète78
> 
> Ca fait juste 5 fois que c'est dit, il suffit de lire un peu avant pour avoir la réponse...   
> 
> 
> tu parle pour moi ?   :hein:


Je crois que oui :: 
"Produit *fini* non testé" veut bien dire ce que ca veut dire. Ton shampooing n'est pas testé sur animaux, mais les ingrédients qui le composent si (ou en tout cas pas ils ne peuvent pas assurer le contraire).   :Embarrassment: k:

----------

> ls ont déjà expliqué que si ils marquent produits finis .. c'est parce que légalement ils n'ont pas le droit de s'engager sur ce que font leurs fournisseurs. mais que cela ne les empechait pas de faire leur tri parmis les fournisseurs et de choisir du non testé


Ooops... Désolée pour ma reponse ci-dessus, ca m'apprendra moi aussi à ne pas lire les débuts de topics....  :lol: 


Donc dans le contexte de CE topic, Petit Olivier est sur liste One-Voice donc bel et bien non testé   :Embarrassment: k:

----------

> pardon mais c est quoi un mooncop je comprends pas kesako???  :suspect:  :bouletjour:


http://rescue.forumactif.com/cosmetique ... ht=mooncup

----------


## Nénète

::

----------

J'en ai trouvé chez monopr*x


j'ai pris 3flacons vu que st'assez loin de la maison.
Smon copain qui va etre content de m'amener chercher mes gels douches à 20km de la maison lol

----------


## Crunky

> Envoyé par Crunky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Nénète78
> 
> ...


ah d'accord    ::  

merci

----------


## prem's

> Envoyé par Guizmo112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Crunky
> 
> ...


mais non justement.
ça veutr plus rien dire ce qu'il y a marqué sur les emballages. fauta arreté de se fier à ça.
légalement ils ne peuvent pas s'engager sur leur fournisseur. donc qu'ils marquent "produits finis" veut simplement dire que eux ne teste pas ça ils peuvent le dire, mais que le reste bah faut leur faire confiance. et pour ça vous avez la liste one voice ou BDIH(si je me trompe pas). ça ne veut absolument aps dire que en effet les ingrédients sont obligatoirement testés   :fou:

----------

C'est ce que j'ai dit   :hein:

----------


## prem's

> C'est ce que j'ai dit   :hein:


la façon dont tu le dis signifierai qu'ils ne font pas gaffe à leur fournisseur.
pour certaines marque c'est faux. par exemple petit olivier fait attention à ses matières premières. mais LEGALEMENT uniquement ils n'ont pas le droit de dire "non nos fournisseurs ne testent pas". c'est pour ça que seules les vérifs de one voice sont valables.

----------


## Crunky

j'ai trouver le baume pour les lèvres de cette marque    ::  

bon c'est un peu chère pour un baume mais bon   ::

----------


## la_puce

on a acheter le lait pour le corp et le baume pour les levre    ::

----------


## Lisabelle54

ben moi je suis deg j'ai voulu en acheter le week end dernier et notre cora n'a pas le petit olivier, il n'a d'ailleur aucune autre des marque que vous donner (senteur provencale etc) j'ai fais tout le rayon que les grande marque du coup j'ai carément ete voir a l'acceuil quand je leur est dit le nom elle m'a dit "c'est quoi ca" pour me repondre ensuite ah non on a pas ces gamme la    ::

----------


## Crunky

[center:3rxj4fd1]*Le petit Olibié a débarqué au Atac* [/center:3rxj4fd1]


 ::  

Bon ya juste le gel douche et le baume pour les lèvres mais c'est déjà ca   ::

----------


## la_puce

::

----------


## Mélanie

le baume à lèvre ça fait plus de 6 mois que je l'achète, il est top, mais pas aussi bien que le melvita celui là c'est le top du top    ::

----------


## ptitealice

j'suis entrain (c pas trop tot je sais...) de refaire mon armoire de produits de toilette, hier à leclerc, j'ai beaucoup hésité, du coup poour pas avoir de doutes j'ai pris les senteurs pro, mais je me suis souvenue qu'ici j'avais lu que le petit olivier n'était pas vraiment non testé, chier parce qu'ils sentent bon, mais en fait euh on peut en prendre alors    ::

----------


## Crunky

> 



 ::

----------


## Brok

je viens d'acheter la crème hydratante le petit olivier et en la mettant déjà ça me piquait le visage puis quoi 10mn/1 quart d'heure après j'avais des petites plaques rouge plein le visage, je crois que je dois faire une réaction allergique a l'un des composants  :|

----------


## la_puce

> je viens d'acheter la crème hydratante le petit olivier et en la mettant déjà ça me piquait le visage puis quoi 10mn/1 quart d'heure après j'avais des petites plaques rouge plein le visage, je crois que je dois faire une réaction allergique a l'un des composants  :|


moi j'ai cetet réaction avec le masque et le savon pour le visage a l'argile rose de léa nature

je suis deg    ::  

je crois que je vais les donner a ma mere sa m'arrive de encore les utilisais car j'adore l'odeur mais je finis le visage rouge apres   :lol2:

----------


## Brok

ben oui c'est chiant mais ça va je peux quand même la garder car elle conviens a chéri

mais va falloir que je trouve une autre crème   ::

----------


## Emeline

Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu des problèmes avec les shampoing?

Je m'explique, depuis un peu plus d'un mois je n'utilise que du petit Olivier en shampoing et depuis autant de temps j'ai la tête qui me gratte, des petits boutons dans le cuir chevelu, des pellicules et forcément en 2 jours j'ai les racines toutes cracra on dirait que j'ai un casque sur la tête   ::  
Je commence à me demander si ca ne vient pas du shampoing  :grattgratt:

----------


## thylane

> Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu des problèmes avec les shampoing?
> 
> Je m'explique, depuis un peu plus d'un mois je n'utilise que du petit Olivier en shampoing et depuis autant de temps j'ai la tête qui me gratte, des petits boutons dans le cuir chevelu, des pellicules et forcément en 2 jours j'ai les racines toutes cracra on dirait que j'ai un casque sur la tête   
> Je commence à me demander si ca ne vient pas du shampoing  :grattgratt:


mis à part l'aspect cheveux ultra secs et réches quand je les ai utilisées au départ je n'ai pas fait d'allergie pourtant je suis miss allergie à tout et n'importe quoi 

tu le rinces bien ? et avant avec tes autres shampooings ça fesait pareil ? c'estp eut être ton eau   :hein2:

----------


## Emeline

Non pas eu ce genre de problème avec un autre shampoing. Là je suis repassé sur un reste de Logona et ça me démange moins mais c'est pas encore le top.
On verra bien d'ici une semaine ou deux

----------


## kashaya

Tu as déménagé il y a combien de temps emeline ?
En effet l'eau des fois joue pas mal.

Je sais que quand cela m'arrivait d'aller sur paris, ma peau et mes cheveux n'avaient pas la meme réaction avec l'eau de paris ...

----------


## Emeline

Ca fait quand même 2mois et demi donc bon je pense que je l'aurai senti avant. Je sais que quand l'eau est très calcaire, j'ai intérêt de me tartiner de cremes matin et soir sinon je craquèle   :lol2:  mais là je n'ai pas eu de soucis particulier à mon arrivée...

----------


## kashaya

Oui en effet   ::  
Cela valait cependant le coup d'y réfléchir.
As tu essayé d'autres shampoings de la meme marque ?
Je suis passée au petit olivier également "racines grasses pointes séches" et je n'ai pas de soucis pour l'instant. Juste un aspect un peu paille si je ne leur apporte pas de soins, je pense qu'il doit un peu décaper !!

----------


## Nénète

Le petit Olivier ne convient pas aux cuirs chevelus sensibles en général...   ::  
on est plusieurs à en avoir fait les frais

----------


## Emeline

Oui kaskaya j'en ai essayé plusieurs, actuellement on a le cheveux normaux et le cheveux abimés .

Comme dit Nénète je pense que mon cuir chevelu est trop sensible pour supporter le petit olivier   :hein2:   car là ca fait 4jours que je n'en utilise plus et ça va déjà mieux... reste à trouver autre chose car le logona j'aime pas trop l'odeur. Je remonte dans le nord la semaine prochaine, j'irai peut être jeter un coup d'oeil chez Lush   :hein:

----------


## Doguinous

Mon mari qui est très sensible du cuir chevelu ne se lave pas les cheveux au savon d'Alep mais au shampooing Melvita antipelliculaires et ca a l'air de bien lui convenir, ca fait plus d'un mois qu'il l'utilise.

----------


## loo

Juste pour vous dire que le petit olivier a un nouveau site et qu'on peut commander en ligne:
http://www.lepetitolivier.com/site/dsp/ ... _langue=fr

----------


## Mélanie

> Juste pour vous dire que le petit olivier a un nouveau site et qu'on peut commander en ligne:
> http://www.lepetitolivier.com/site/dsp/ ... _langue=fr


Super, merci pour l'info   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Mélanie

Par contre de chez moi le site déconne, il met mes produits dans le panier et après il disparaisse  :fou:

----------

J'ai fait une grosse commande vue que tout est moins cher qu'en magasin : 2 de difference avec le baume à levres
30cts pour les shampoing
1 pour le masque
20à40cts pour les gels douche
2à3e pour les laits pour le corps

----------


## Mélanie

Moi le lait pour le corps je le paye moins cher a carrefour et le stick à lèvre pareil, pour les autres je sais pas j'ai pas le prix en tête.

----------


## loo

Dans mon coin , les prix correspondent à ceux du site (ptet même qu'au supermarché c'est quelques centimes moins cher).
Là, l'avantage c'est que y'a tout (contrairement aux supermarchés où y'a jamais toute la gamme).

----------


## Mélanie

Par contre y avait pas du shampoing au karité ? il y est pas sur le site  :hein:

----------

> Dans mon coin , les prix correspondent à ceux du site (ptet même qu'au supermarché c'est quelques centimes moins cher).
> Là, l'avantage c'est que y'a tout (contrairement aux supermarchés où y'a jamais toute la gamme).


Moi je dois faire 15km pour les gels douche, ils sont tous à + de 2.80 et celui au karité doit faire 3.20

Les shampoing, sont tous à + de 3
LEs masques font presque 8
Le stick à levres 5 passés 


donc ça m'avantage carrément, surtout que je suis fana de leurs produits

----------


## jsbebe

J'ai envie de pleurer, j'ai confondu Le petit Olivier avec le Petit Marseillais.. Comme un conne, j'ai cherché des heures au supermarché et j'ai acheté le Petit Marseillais   :mouchoir:  :mouchoir:

----------


## kashaya

Super nouvelle ce site !!
Perso les prix sont équivalents a ceux par chez moi, mais je ne trouve pas toute la gamme, et je suis grande consommatrice de leurs produits. 
Chéri aussi apprécie, il n'utilise plus que leurs shampoings/gels douche.

J'ai une seule chose a leur repprocher, c'est qu'ils ne font pas assez de senteurs pour les hommes.

----------


## loo

> Moi je dois faire 15km pour les gels douche, ils sont tous à + de 2.80 et celui au karité doit faire 3.20
> 
> Les shampoing, sont tous à + de 3
> LEs masques font presque 8
> Le stick à levres 5 passés


 :shock: 
ah ouai, mieux vaut commander 




> J'ai envie de pleurer, j'ai confondu Le petit Olivier avec le Petit Marseillais.. Comme un conne, j'ai cherché des heures au supermarché et j'ai acheté le Petit Marseillais   :mouchoir:  :mouchoir:


mais si tu as le ticket de caisse, tu les ramènes et on te rembourse (du moment que tu n'as pas commencé les produits)





> J'ai une seule chose a leur repprocher, c'est qu'ils ne font pas assez de senteurs pour les hommes.


moi j'adore l'homme qui sent la fleur d'oranger    ::   ::

----------


## jsbebe

> Envoyé par jsbebe
> 
> J'ai envie de pleurer, j'ai confondu Le petit Olivier avec le Petit Marseillais.. Comme un conne, j'ai cherché des heures au supermarché et j'ai acheté le Petit Marseillais   :mouchoir:  :mouchoir:
> 
> 
> mais si tu as le ticket de caisse, tu les ramènes et on te rembourse (du moment que tu n'as pas commencé les produits)


hann jsavais pas ca, jvais faire ca   :banane: 
Merci    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## loo

puis t'en profites quand tu ramènes pour dire que tu t'es trompée de marque et que tu n'en veux pas parce que c'est testé sur animaux    ::

----------


## kkuete

:merci: 

Pour le nouveau lien, hier dans mon supermarché il n'y avait que citron ou lavande en gel douche.

Je vais pouvoir passer une nouvelle commande de gros    ::

----------


## jsbebe

> puis t'en profites quand tu ramènes pour dire que tu t'es trompée de marque et que tu n'en veux pas parce que c'est testé sur animaux


Ouais jvais pas m'en priver    ::

----------


## Antartica

Je n'arrive plus à retrouver le post qui en parle... 

Est-on certain que le petit olivier ne teste pas? (à tous les stades) Sur certains produits que j'ai acheté il est marqué "produit fini non testé" et sur d'autre "produit non testé"...

Ne risque t on pas d'acheter du testé?

----------


## Antartica

De plus, sur le site, il est marqué ça: "Nous n'utilisons aucun produit animal à l'exception des produits de la ruche : Miel et Gelée Royale. Nos produits finis ne sont pas testés sur les animaux et nous utilisons le plus possible des emballages 100% recyclables."

C'est bizarre quand même...

----------


## twinky

j'allais poser la même question, j'en ai acheté aujourd'hui , du gel douche et ils notent bien "produit fini non testé" glups!!

----------


## didou47

lisez le sujet quelques messages auparavant, c'est déjà expliqué qu'il n'y aucun soucis malgré cette mention "produit fini non testé"   ::

----------


## didou47

> mais non justement.
> ça veutr plus rien dire ce qu'il y a marqué sur les emballages. fauta arreté de se fier à ça.
> légalement ils ne peuvent pas s'engager sur leur fournisseur. donc qu'ils marquent "produits finis" veut simplement dire que eux ne teste pas ça ils peuvent le dire, mais que le reste bah faut leur faire confiance. et pour ça vous avez la liste one voice ou BDIH(si je me trompe pas). ça ne veut absolument aps dire que en effet les ingrédients sont obligatoirement testés   :fou:

----------

Youpi   ::   je les ai trouvééééés !!
 A A****n, les prix sont les même que sur le site. J'en ai pris 2 au karité   ::  , un à la rose, et un a la fleur d'oranger.Il n'y avait plus que ça en parfum.... dommage j'aurais bien aimé cerise-cassis et vanille    ::

----------


## Nénète

Celui au karité et celui à la rose, je les adore   :amour:

----------


## Nala77

Je trouve dommage que celui au Karité ne mousse pas trop...  :hein2: 

Le chéri il utilise le vert et moi le rouge!   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## latitefraise27

en courses ce matin je me suis fait mon tit cadeau, le gel douche a la rose  :amour3: 
vivement la douche   ::  

etonnée d'ailleurs qu'ils aient le petit olivier dans ce magasin! (pas gde distribution)

----------


## Aglaonice

Je suis assez étonnée, j'ai lu à plusieurs endroits "test des ingrédients pour Le petit olivier"...

----------


## Tchou

> Youpi    je les ai trouvééééés !!
>  A A****n, les prix sont les même que sur le site. J'en ai pris 2 au karité   , un à la rose, et un a la fleur d'oranger.Il n'y avait plus que ça en parfum.... dommage j'aurais bien aimé cerise-cassis et vanille


à  celui de la défesne y'a tout plein de parfum, mais c'est bien caché derrière un poteau !

j'ai pris fleur do'ranger et pamplemouse/menthe pour le zhomme !

----------


## Aglaonice

> mais non justement.
> ça veutr plus rien dire ce qu'il y a marqué sur les emballages. fauta arreté de se fier à ça.
> légalement ils ne peuvent pas s'engager sur leur fournisseur. donc qu'ils marquent "produits finis" veut simplement dire que eux ne teste pas ça ils peuvent le dire, mais que le reste bah faut leur faire confiance. et pour ça vous avez la liste one voice ou BDIH(si je me trompe pas). ça ne veut absolument aps dire que en effet les ingrédients sont obligatoirement testés   :fou:


Oui, donc c'est bien ce que je disais : ils testent les ingrédients sur les animaux.

Désolée, je n'irai pas me ruer sur leurs produits.

----------


## gnouf

Vu qu'ils sont sur One Voice, ça m'étonnerait énormément que leur ingrédients soient testés.

----------


## prem's

> Envoyé par prem's
> 
> mais non justement.
> ça veutr plus rien dire ce qu'il y a marqué sur les emballages. fauta arreté de se fier à ça.
> légalement ils ne peuvent pas s'engager sur leur fournisseur. donc qu'ils marquent "produits finis" veut simplement dire que eux ne teste pas ça ils peuvent le dire, mais que le reste bah faut leur faire confiance. et pour ça vous avez la liste one voice ou BDIH(si je me trompe pas). ça ne veut absolument aps dire que en effet les ingrédients sont obligatoirement testés   :fou:
> 
> 
> Oui, donc c'est bien ce que je disais : ils testent les ingrédients sur les animaux.
> 
> Désolée, je n'irai pas me ruer sur leurs produits.


NON, le mot sur l'emballage ne veut RIEN dire. 
si tu veux savoir fait confiance aux listes one voice BDIH...

----------


## Antartica

Ce que je trouve curieux quand même c'est que d'autres marques écrivent bien, simplement, "produit non testé"... et eux, Petit Olivier, ne le peuvent pas et mentionne "produit fini non testé"...

Je trouve ça d'autant + curieux que l'indication change selon le type de produit!

----------


## Aglaonice

> NON, le mot sur l'emballage ne veut RIEN dire. 
> si tu veux savoir *fait confiance aux listes one voice* BDIH...



One Voice a bien dans sa liste TBS alors que tout le monde ici (je pense) le boycotte... 
Pour moi, un produit pas clair (comme l'a aussi dit Antartica) dans sa fabrication c'est un produit que je n'achèterai pas, même s'il sent bon... Aucune envie de financer Le Petit Olivier qui fait indirectement tester ses produits sur les animaux et, du coup, se décharge de toute responsabilité.

----------


## lycange

> Envoyé par prem's
> 
> NON, le mot sur l'emballage ne veut RIEN dire. 
> si tu veux savoir *fait confiance aux listes one voice* BDIH...
> 
> 
> 
> One Voice a bien dans sa liste TBS alors que tout le monde ici (je pense) le boycotte... 
> Pour moi, un produit pas clair (comme l'a aussi dit Antartica) dans sa fabrication c'est un produit que je n'achèterai pas, même s'il sent bon... Aucune envie de financer Le Petit Olivier qui fait indirectement tester ses produits sur les animaux et, du coup, se décharge de toute responsabilité.



heu le petit olivier EST sur la liste one voice donc non tester a TOUS les stades 
http://www.experimentation-animale.org/ ... estes.html

----------


## Aglaonice

> Envoyé par Aglaonice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par prem's
> 
> ...



Le Petit Olivier est un produit fini non testé...

----------


## loo

Les mentions sur emballages ne sont PAS fiables.
Certaines marques affichent "non testé sur animaux" alors qu'elles testent sur animaux;
D'autres affichent "produit fini non testé sur animaux" ou n'affichent rien du tout alors qu'elle ne testent pas sur animaux.

----------


## latitefraise27

euhhh excusez moi mais du coup j'suis paumée  :hein: 

le ptit olivier c'est OK ?
ou pas OK ?
ou on sait pas tout a fait ?

jarrive pas a tout suivre   ::   :bouletjour:

----------


## Tchou

petit olivier est sur le list One voice
maisil y a écrit sur certains de ses emballages "produit FINIT non testé"

d'où le dilemne de certain...
pour ma part je fait confiance a one voice...

----------


## Antartica

J'avoue rejoindre Aglaonice... One Voice mentionne bien sur ses listes Body Shop... alors c'est vrai qu'on peut légitimement s'interroger sur la fiabilité de leur classement. Ou en tout cas, se demander sur quels critères exactement ils créent ces listes!

----------


## Nénète

Bah parce que la marque TBS en elle même répond à tous les critères et ne teste pas, mais il est certain que OV ne prend pas en compte les rachats, c'est bien dommage  :ben:

----------


## Saigure

Pour ma part je choisis également de faire confiance à One Voice.
Les produits le petit Olivier me vont bien par ailleurs, pas trop chers par rapport aux autres, ils sentent bon    :Embarrassment: k: 
Pour le graissage de cheveux du shampoing, j'ai celui à l'huile d'olive et aux pépins de raisin, moi ça va pour mes cheveux, mais une amie que j'ai hébergé ce week a vu ses cheveux redevenir sales assez vite.
Donc ça dépend de vos cheveux, puis je tenterai l'autre parfum shampoing, on verra bien.   :hein2:

----------


## Nénète

Testé: le lait corps ultra hydratant au beurre de karité (sous forme de pompe) ca sent bon comme le gel douche, et ça hydrate bien   :amour4:

----------


## bastet69

j'ai aussi acheté des produits petit olivier (que l'on trouve en grande surface maintenant !!!), à prix très abordable

pas encore testé le shampoing, mais la crème pour les mains très bien, non grasse peu d'odeur.

J'utilise aussi le savon liquide main, très bien.

C vrai que je mettais aussi interrogée en lisant les emballages, mais je fais confiance à one voice.

----------


## latitefraise27

> j'ai aussi acheté des produits petit olivier (que l'on trouve en grande surface maintenant !!!), à prix très abordable
> 
> *pas encore testé le shampoing*, mais la crème pour les mains très bien, non grasse peu d'odeur.
> 
> J'utilise aussi le savon liquide main, très bien.
> 
> C vrai que je mettais aussi interrogée en lisant les emballages, mais je fais confiance à one voice.


testé le shampoing huile d'olive/citrus et j'adore simplement  :amour3: 
les cheveux sont extras doux apres   ::

----------


## Lycka

> Testé: le lait corps ultra hydratant au beurre de karité (sous forme de pompe) ca sent bon comme le gel douche, et ça hydrate bien   :amour4:


Moi aussi je l'adore !
Quand j'en met mon homme me dit "Tu pues" .. Sympa hein !   :grattgratt: 
De toutes façons, quelques soient les produits que j'utilise, il aime jamais l'odeur.. Il m'enerve.    ::   Il doit avoir un problème d'odorat.    ::

----------


## Tisouen

> Testé: le lait corps ultra hydratant au beurre de karité (sous forme de pompe) ca sent bon comme le gel douche, et ça hydrate bien   :amour4:



 :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 

J'aime beaucoup, en plus il pénètre vite dans la peau et laisse pas la peau grasse donc c'est parfais pour moi qui suit pas très crème à la base. 

En plus j'aime beaucoup l'odeur et ça fait vraiment la peau douce !

Sinon j'ai le shampoing huile d'olive citrus que j'aime bien mais qui je trouve se vide vite. Et le gel douche verveine citron  qui sent merveilleusement bon et qui est très rafraichissant je trouve.

----------


## Mélanie

> Testé: le lait corps ultra hydratant au beurre de karité (sous forme de pompe) ca sent bon comme le gel douche, et ça hydrate bien   :amour4:


Il m'on gardé le mien à l'aéroport y a deux mois  :mouchoir:

----------


## bastet69

j'ai pris huile olive/pépins de raisins pour le shampoing, je vous dirais dès que je l'aurais testé, après cela le gel douche.

Je trouve super des les trouver en grande surface.

----------


## ptitealice

Roh j'ai acheté pour mon homme la creme hydratante pour les mains, et elle marche carrement super bien    ::

----------


## Antartica

J'adore les produits hydratants du Petit Olivier...  :amour3: 
Par contre leur shampoing et AS, beurk, mais quelle horreur... Chez moi, c'est une catastrophe!

----------


## Adibou

Petit Olivier, j'adhère, j'adore   :amour: 

J'ai le baume lèvre, je le mets en prévention tous les soirs avant d'aller me coucher et j'ai des supers belles lèvres.

La crème hydratante corps à l'huile d'olive : pas grasse du tout et pénètre vite.

La crème pour les mains : G-E-N-I-A-L ! moi qui passe mon temps les mains dans la javel et autre produit d'entretien, ça évite d'avoir des mains de maçon   :amour: 

Le gommage corps : vraiment pas agrassif mais laisse un peau méga douce après la douche   :amour: 

Me reste plus qu'à acheter un des gel douche quand j'aurais fini celui que j'ai là et j'aurais tout ce qu'il me faut    ::

----------


## latitefraise27

craquée hier aussi pour un gel douche fleur d'oranger il me semble, j'ai tellement hesité!
et jai u une petite victoire avec ma mere! elle voulait s'acheter un gel douche testé, et hop je l'ai gentillement dirigé tout en haut du rayon(la ou on voit pas) pour la gamme petit olivier !
et elle adoooooore ce produit (verveine je crois elle  :hein:  )
 ::

----------


## ptitealice

j'ai tenté le gel douche menthe pamplemousse, et c un vrai bonheur   :amour:

----------

j'les aime tous les gels douche, et ils sont arrivés dans mon auchan, stun bonheur   :amour: 


en ce moment j'ai ceux à la cerise, fleur d'oranger et menthe/pamplemousse d'ouverts    ::

----------


## Aurore60

> j'les aime tous les gels douche, et ils sont arrivés dans mon auchan, stun bonheur   :amour: 
> 
> 
> en ce moment j'ai ceux à la cerise, fleur d'oranger et menthe/pamplemousse d'ouverts


tient, je vois que je ne suis pas la seule à ouvrir 36 000 produits   :lol2:

----------

> Envoyé par BebeStane62
> 
> j'les aime tous les gels douche, et ils sont arrivés dans mon auchan, stun bonheur   :amour: 
> 
> 
> en ce moment j'ai ceux à la cerise, fleur d'oranger et menthe/pamplemousse d'ouverts   
> 
> 
> tient, je vois que je ne suis pas la seule à ouvrir 36 000 produits   :lol2:



ha ben j'aime bien changer de parfum en fonction de mon humeur/fatigue....   ::

----------


## Aurore60

> Envoyé par Aurore60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par BebeStane62
> 
> ...


je suis pareil. je n'arrive pas à garder un produit jusqu'à ce qu'il soit terminé sinon, je me lasse (un peu comme pour la bouffe quoi    ::   )

----------


## ptitealice

y'a pas cerise ici    ::

----------


## Origan

J'en ai trouvé à Auchan : j'en ai acheté donc.
A Casino, je n'ai jamais trouvé un produit non testé...   :|

----------


## Noemie-

j'ai testé celui aux baumes de Provence avec le soin aussi   :kao1: 

j'aime beaucoup, il est plus liquide que celui que j'avais avant par contre !

----------


## Noemie-

PAr contre dans mon Lecler* y'a pas de gel douche    ::

----------


## ptitealice

> PAr contre dans mon Lecler* y'a pas de gel douche


Nous oui et plein    ::

----------


## Noemie-

::

----------


## ptitealice

::

----------


## mademoisellecha

Au monop de la rue de rennes il y a une MAXI GAMME !!!! 
Du baume à lèvres au shampooing, en passant par 36 crèmes, bonheur   :kao3:

----------


## ptitealice

Ici ya que la creme hydratante, la creme pour les mains, et l'exfoliante    ::

----------


## Noemie-

Aaah j'y suis retournée et j'ai trouvé le Gel Douche   :kao1:  :kao1:  :kao1: 

Et même du savon pour les mimines, j'suis contente !

J'ai pris gel douche à la lavande et le savon au beurre de karité il sent trop trop bon   ::  

Et j'ai oublié de regarder si y'avait des crèmes et baume à lèvre    ::

----------


## Noemie-

Et d'ailleurs il y avait une gamme à côté du petit olivier qui est "Senteurs Provencales" c'est la même firme ou bien c'est encore autre chose ?

Car c'était noté "non testé sur animaux", j'ai pas osé prendre j'ai jamais entendu parler  :grattgratt:

----------


## ptitealice

> Et d'ailleurs il y avait une gamme à côté du petit olivier qui est "Senteurs Provencales" c'est la même firme ou bien c'est encore autre chose ?
> 
> Car c'était noté "non testé sur animaux", j'ai pas osé prendre j'ai jamais entendu parler  :grattgratt:


senteurs provencales c'est clean de chez clean    ::

----------


## Noemie-

ah ben je pourrais essayé alors, y'a pas mal de gout aussi !

----------


## ptitealice

j'aime moins que le petit olivier, je trouve que ça sent bon moins longtemps sur le corps    ::

----------


## pepette25

Ca y est j'ai été à Géant et ben que dalle et je me suis dis tiens je vais voir à  Leclerc, après avoir bien cherché    ::   j'ai enfin trouvé le Petit Olivier Gel douche que j'ai pris aux extraits de menthe et pamplemousse. Et c'est tout je vais finir mes autres produits et m'y mettre dés que je les ai finis. Il y avait aussi les shampooing (mais il faut vraiment bien chercher), le lait pour le corps, la crème pour les mains. C'est limité mais c'est déjà ça.

Par contre, petit HS : il y a des produits cosmétiques et ménagers s'appelant "l'Arbre Vert", c'est indiqué produit non testé sur animaux. Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## Obi

L'arbre vert teste malgré ce qui est indiqué sur l'emballage.

----------


## pepette25

Merci Obi comme ça je serais quitte d'en acheter.

----------

Hier j'fais les courses avec ma maman -> shampoing et gels douches Petit Olivier.
Je prends mes gels douche, et je sens celui à la vanille "hum sent maman comme il sent bon, en plus ces produits ne sont pas testés sur les animaux" dis je bien fort, alors que la dame à coté de moi était en train de sentir celui à la lavande.
Elle m'a regardé   :shock:   puis a lu l'etiquette , j'ai vu un sourire se dessiner sur son visage , elle est partie avec son gel douche    ::

----------


## Aurore60

> Hier j'fais les courses avec ma maman - shampoing et gels douches Petit Olivier.
> Je prends mes gels douche, et je sens celui à la vanille "hum sent maman comme il sent bon, en plus ces produits ne sont pas testés sur les animaux" dis je bien fort, alors que la dame à coté de moi était en train de sentir celui à la lavande.
> Elle m'a regardé   :shock:   puis a lu l'etiquette , j'ai vu un sourire se dessiner sur son visage , elle est partie avec son gel douche


c'est super ; c'est le genre de chose qui fait du bien au moral quand on sait ce qui se passe dans les labos 

 ::

----------


## bastet69

ah y est j'ai testé le shampoing petit olivier aux extraits de pépin de raisin.

faut pas trop en mettre car cela mousse bien, donc gain sur la durée du produit !

sinon très bien, lave bien, et les cheveux sont doux, légers, et ne graisse mm si c à l'huile d'olive.

super contente, j'ai vu la gamme en gel douche, y a l'embarras du choix, par contre certains sont "sans parabens" et pas les autres   :hein2:

----------


## ptitealice

> Hier j'fais les courses avec ma maman - shampoing et gels douches Petit Olivier.
> Je prends mes gels douche, et je sens celui à la vanille "hum sent maman comme il sent bon, en plus ces produits ne sont pas testés sur les animaux" dis je bien fort, alors que la dame à coté de moi était en train de sentir celui à la lavande.
> Elle m'a regardé   :shock:   puis a lu l'etiquette , j'ai vu un sourire se dessiner sur son visage , elle est partie avec son gel douche


c'est genial et peut etre que ça fera "tilt" et qu'elle se renseignera ensuite, on peut toujours esperer    ::

----------


## APSANA

J'ai trouvé les gels douche le petit olivier à Carrefour. En lisant une étiquette j'ai été très surprise d'y voir : produit fini non testé sur animaux. Oui il est bien indiqué produit fini. Est ce à dire que la marque ne peut garantir l'origine des ingrédients?

Dans le doute, je n'ai pas acheté.

----------


## P'tite souris

> J'ai trouvé les gels douche le petit olivier à Carrefour. En lisant une étiquette j'ai été très surprise d'y voir : produit fini non testé sur animaux. Oui il est bien indiqué produit fini. Est ce à dire que la marque ne peut garantir l'origine des ingrédients?
> 
> Dans le doute, je n'ai pas acheté.


Même question, je viens d'acheter leur lait pour le corps, et je me pose des questions....

----------


## Antartica

Sujet abordé 200fois ici!   ::

----------


## Nénète

Si ce n'est 300    ::   ::

----------


## APSANA

> Si ce n'est 300


merci pour celles qui ne passent pas leur temps sur internet!

 Le petit olivier indique "produit fini non testé" car soit disant ils ne peuvent garantir les matières premières et s'engager pour leurs fournisseurs.  Donc les matières premières sont TESTEES ou ont été TESTEES. One voice devrait revoir sa liste. 
Car si on considère que les produits testés il y a longtemps sont acceptées, de nombreuses marques qui fabriquent les mêmes produits depuis des décennies avec des matières premières qui ont été testées mais ne le sont plus, pourraient également se vanter de faire du non testé.

Quelle dérive.

----------


## P'tite souris

Faut qu'on m'explique alors pourquoi YR tient le même type de discours et j'ai toujours lu ici que c'été cracra...

----------


## Nénète

Ouais bah vous lirez les pages précédentes hein   ::  

Et je tiens à quoter Loo:




> Les mentions sur emballages ne sont PAS fiables.
> Certaines marques affichent "non testé sur animaux" alors qu'elles testent sur animaux;
> D'autres affichent "produit fini non testé sur animaux" ou n'affichent rien du tout alors qu'elle ne testent pas sur animaux.

----------


## Nénète

> Faut qu'on m'explique alors pourquoi YR tient le même type de discours et j'ai toujours lu ici que c'été cracra...


Tu as déjà vu YR sur une liste fiable toi?

----------


## Nénète

> Envoyé par Nénète78
> 
> Si ce n'est 300    
> 
> 
> merci pour celles qui ne passent pas leur temps sur internet!
> 
>  Le petit olivier indique "produit fini non testé" car soit disant ils ne peuvent garantir les matières premières et s'engager pour leurs fournisseurs.  Donc les matières premières sont TESTEES ou ont été TESTEES. *One voice devrait revoir sa liste.* 
> Car si on considère que les produits testés il y a longtemps sont acceptées, de nombreuses marques qui fabriquent les mêmes produits depuis des décennies avec des matières premières qui ont été testées mais ne le sont plus, pourraient également se vanter de faire du non testé.
> ...


Là par contre je suis plutôt d'accord

TBS ne devrait pas y figurer non plus  :ben:

----------


## P'tite souris

Je pensai qu'il y avais une loi qui régissai les inscriptions sur les emballages. 

En gros s'ils mettent non testé et qu'ils testent, ça peut être considéré comme une tromperie, une publicité mesongère. 

Mais si y a que la liste OV de fiable, on fera avec ça.  :ben:

----------


## Nénète

Non, malheureusement   :? 

Disons que les marques jouent sur les mots, et testent les matières premières ce qui revient au même au final   ::

----------


## APSANA

donc on peut considérer que le petit olivier n'a rien à faire sur les listes One voice. Meme celles ci ne sont pas fiables. A qui se fier?

----------


## Nénète

Oui mais à propos de ta réponse, tu dis ça par rapport à quoi?

Car quant à moi, j'ai le souvenir que Loo les avait contacté, et qu'il s'agissait d'une erreur de packaging, et qu'ils devaient tout écouler du coup   :hein2: 

Pour les listes, je pense qu'elles sont  fiables, après c'est quand même à nous de faire le "tri" dedans en fonction de certains critères, comme les rachats (par ex pour TBS, mais qui en soit ne teste pas)

----------


## APSANA

> Oui mais à propos de ta réponse, tu dis ça par rapport à quoi?
> 
> Car quant à moi, j'ai le souvenir que Loo les avait contacté, et qu'il s'agissait d'une erreur de packaging, et qu'ils devaient tout écouler du coup   :hein2: 
> 
> Pour les listes, je pense qu'elles sont  fiables, après c'est quand même à nous de faire le "tri" dedans en fonction de certains critères, comme les rachats (par ex pour TBS, mais qui en soit ne teste pas)


Il y a deux réponses. L'une qui disait erreur de pakaging (faut le croire quand meme) et l'autre qui disait qu'ils ne pouvaient garantir l'origine des matières premières donc pas garantir leurs fournisseurs.; 
La première réponse je n'y crois pas et c'est nous prendre pour des débiles. La seconde est totalement hors charte one voice.

----------


## ptitealice

Donc, c'est pas sur que ce soit fiable ?

 ::

----------


## Nénète

Tu me mets le doute    ::  

Looooooooooo?    ::

----------


## ptitealice

Ah non hein, Loo dis pas ce qu'on ne veut pas entendre    ::

----------


## Adibou

> ls ont déjà expliqué que si ils marquent produits finis .. c'est parce que légalement ils n'ont pas le droit de s'engager sur ce que font leurs fournisseurs. mais que cela ne les empechait pas de faire leur tri parmis les fournisseurs et de choisir du non testé







> mais non justement.
> ça veutr plus rien dire ce qu'il y a marqué sur les emballages. fauta arreté de se fier à ça.
> légalement ils ne peuvent pas s'engager sur leur fournisseur. donc qu'ils marquent "produits finis" veut simplement dire que eux ne teste pas ça ils peuvent le dire, mais que le reste bah faut leur faire confiance. et pour ça vous avez la liste one voice ou BDIH(si je me trompe pas). ça ne veut absolument aps dire que en effet les ingrédients sont obligatoirement testés   :fou:






> la façon dont tu le dis signifierai qu'ils ne font pas gaffe à leur fournisseur.
> pour certaines marque c'est faux. par exemple petit olivier fait attention à ses matières premières. mais LEGALEMENT uniquement ils n'ont pas le droit de dire "non nos fournisseurs ne testent pas". c'est pour ça que seules les vérifs de one voice sont valables.




Bon je cite prem's parce que Loo a déjà été citée    ::  

De toute façon, si vous ne voulez pas vous fiez au liste, il faut prendre des cosmétiques en magasins bio et qui porte le sigle "cosmo bio" (il me semble, à vérifier), car les étiquettes sont souvent très trompeuses ... Ya qu'a voir avec la "lessive écolo" (je sais plus le nom) qui met en gros "non testé sur les animaux" ...

----------


## APSANA

> Envoyé par prem's
> 
> ls ont déjà expliqué que si ils marquent produits finis .. c'est parce que légalement ils n'ont pas le droit de s'engager sur ce que font leurs fournisseurs. mais que cela ne les empechait pas de faire leur tri parmis les fournisseurs et de choisir du non testé




ah oui? Et pourquoi les produits "senteurs provencales" (même fabricant) comportent la mention "produit non testé sur animaux"? et non "produit fini non testé"? Ils ont là aussi fait une erreur de packaging?

Quand on s'engage à ne pas tester, on va voir ce qu'il se passe du côté des fournisseurs de matières premières. C'est ce que font les autres marques qui ne testent réellement pas.

Nous n'allons tout de même pas les croire uniquement sur un mail de réponse. Des réponses de ce type toutes les marques en envoient.

Je pense que l'engouement ou plutôt la prise de conscience des consommateurs entraine des dérives. La grande distribution et certains fabriquants ne velent pas laisser passer une si belle manne. Je pense que nous allons voir bien des dérives dans le non testé et le bio dans les mois à venir.

----------


## loo

> ah oui? Et pourquoi les produits "senteurs provencales" (même fabricant) comportent la mention "produit non testé sur animaux"? et non "produit fini non testé"? Ils ont là aussi fait une erreur de packaging?


pourquoi ne leur écris-tu pas pour directement leur demander?   ::  

sur les produits petit olivier y'a parfois "produit fini non testé sur animaux" ou "produit non testé sur animaux", j'en conclus pas pour autant que certains de leur produits sont testés et pas les autres 

En ce qui me concerne, oui je crois volontiers qu'il peut (a pu) y avoir "erreur" de packaging. Erreur dans le sens où ils ne vont pas ête pointilleux sur ce qui est mentionné (le mot "fini"). Faut pas oublier que des marques ont beau ne pas être testées sur animaux, ces marques n'appartiennent pas à des gens de la PA ni des militants.





> Quand on s'engage à ne pas tester, on va voir ce qu'il se passe du côté des fournisseurs de matières premières. C'est ce que font les autres marques qui ne testent réellement pas.


Chez l'Occitane y'a pas de mention concernant l'absence de test sur animaux, une connaissance leur a demandé pkoi il ne le mettnet pas en évidence, la réponse a été que pour eux, ce n'est pas un argument de vente. Donc c'est pas mis en avant.

Et y'a pas que l'Occitane qui ne porte pas de mention.

Et d toute façon, comme ça a déjà été dit 36 fois, ces mentions n'ont aucune valeurs. Des marques qui testent sur animaux portent la mention "non testé sur animaux".  :? 

Le petit olivier est aussi sur la liste International Campaigns.

----------


## Noemie-

c'ets moi ou bien y'a que dans mon Leclerc qu'ils ont enlevé la marque   :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:

----------


## Bouboune

Gros coup de coeur pour cette fabuleuse gamme de produit de beauté...

Mention spéciale pour le gel douche exfoliant à l'huile d'olive...
Une merveille !

----------


## latitefraise27

> c'ets moi ou bien y'a que dans mon Leclerc qu'ils ont enlevé la marque   :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:


dans le mien ils ont fait tout un espace que pour cette marque, ya des tas de trucs, faut que jy aille des que jai des sous   ::  
jadore cette marque !  :amour3:

----------

Aw et moi qui doit me racheter du gel douche dans pas long.    ::  
J'vais fouiner voir si ça se trouver par chez moi !    ::

----------

> c'ets moi ou bien y'a que dans mon Leclerc qu'ils ont enlevé la marque   :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:


chez moi aussi y a pas dans mon leclerc   ::

----------

Le gel douche au beurre de karité sent très bon, mais ne mousse pas...   :| 
Sinon, je n'en trouve pas partout, du coup j'ai fait un stock de 6-7 bouteilles pour pas être en rade    ::

----------


## Noemie-

> Envoyé par Noemie-
> 
> c'ets moi ou bien y'a que dans mon Leclerc qu'ils ont enlevé la marque   :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:
> 
> 
> chez moi aussi y a pas dans mon leclerc


mais y'avait dans le mien, là j'allais faire le plein et y'a plus rien    ::  

Enfin y'a encore du shampoing, mais que d'une sorte, et plus de gel douche    ::

----------


## blush

> Le gel douche au beurre de karité sent très bon, mais ne mousse pas...  :| 
> Sinon, je n'en trouve pas partout, du coup j'ai fait un stock de 6-7 bouteilles pour pas être en rade


Normale, c'est une CREME DE DOUCHE  :lol2: 

je ladore moi !! j'ai celui a lhuile dolive aussi ::

----------

> Envoyé par Guizmo112
> 
> Le gel douche au beurre de karité sent très bon, mais ne mousse pas...  :| 
> Sinon, je n'en trouve pas partout, du coup j'ai fait un stock de 6-7 bouteilles pour pas être en rade  
> 
> 
> Normale, c'est une CREME DE DOUCHE  :lol2: 
> 
> je ladore moi !! j'ai celui a lhuile dolive aussi


Oui enfin qui dit savon dit... mousse    ::  
A moins qu'il ne serve pas à laver en fait? M'aurait on menti??  :lol:

----------

> Envoyé par blush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Guizmo112
> 
> ...


Pas forcément   ::  
Un vrai savon oui il va mousser mais aussi dessécher la peau, tandis qu'une crème de douche ou un syndet par exemple ne contient pas de savon mais des agents lavants qui ne moussent pas forcément.
Et puis ce n'est pas la mousse qui lave.

----------

Psychologiquement j'aime bien que mon savon mousse    ::  
Pis les agents lavants ils sont à base de quoi? Ca marche comment?

----------


## misslily20

dans mon ptit carrefour y'a les gels douche a la rose, citron, orange, karité et c'est tout alors que celui au cassis doit sentir super bon   ::     pour les cheveux il doit y avoir les shampooings mais je n'achete mon shamp que chez l*sh donc j'ai pas fait gaffe

----------


## Noemie-

> *Psychologiquement* j'aime bien que mon savon mousse    
> Pis les agents lavants ils sont à base de quoi? Ca marche comment?


Voilà tu l'as dis, psychologiquement, pour que ça nettoie, il faut que ça mousse.   ::  


Il y a plein de produit qui pourrait être mis dans le commerce, mais dans la tête des consommateurs, ils ne sont pas prêts.

On est capable de plein de chose, mais la technologie avance plus vite que notre pauvre cerveau   :reverence: 

Par contre je ne pourrais pas répondre à ta question   ::   juste que j'ai toujours pas retrouver mon shampoing dans mon leclerc   :demon:

----------


## misslily20

c'est un probléme qu'on a souvent chez l*sh alors on utilise une fleur de douche t'as essayé? moi non plus j'aime pas quand ca mousse pas

----------


## Noemie-

Non j'ai pas encore testé cette marque, va falloir que je remédie à ça, mais y'a tellement de chose que je ne sais pas quoi choisir   ::  

Moi non plus j'aime pas quand ça mousse pas, j'y pensais taleur quand je me lavais les cheveux...    ::

----------


## misslily20

c'est sur que si tu connais pas vaut mieux aller faire un tour dans une boutique y'a tellement de choix et de chose qui plaisent a d'une et pas a d'autre!

----------

> Envoyé par Guizmo112
> 
> *Psychologiquement* j'aime bien que mon savon mousse    
> Pis les agents lavants ils sont à base de quoi? Ca marche comment?
> 
> 
> Voilà tu l'as dis, psychologiquement, pour que ça nettoie, il faut que ça mousse.


Euh non, pas que   ::  
Un savon a proprement parlé, 1) ça s'utilise avec de l'eau pour que ça fonctionne et 2) ça mousse.

Après on parle d'agents lavant. Qui est, comme son nom l'indique, pas du savon   ::

----------


## Mélanie

> Le gel douche au beurre de karité sent très bon, mais ne mousse pas...   :| 
> Sinon, je n'en trouve pas partout, du coup j'ai fait un stock de 6-7 bouteilles pour pas être en rade


Je le met sur une fleur de douche comme ça ça fait plein de mousse    ::

----------


## epothom

J'en ai acheté directement sur leur site:

www.lepetitolivier.com

Sinon j'en avais acheter chez carrefour mais il n'y avait pas toute la gamme.

----------


## Lisabelle54

j'ai enfin réussi a trouver cette marque a cora et inter ainsi que senteur provencale (il etais temps) par contre je ne trouve QUE des gels douches    ::    avis donc aux utilisatrice ces deux marque existe tel dans une gamme de shampoing? j'ai fait cora leclerc et inter (seul mag chez moi) et en shampoing a part les grandes marques tester ou des marque inconnu pour moi au leclerc ils n'ont rien. Celles qui vont a ces 3 enseigne peuvent t'elle me dire si chez elle elles trouvent des shampoing non tester et si oui quel marque que je regarde chez moi ou demande si ils ont prévu de les vendre prochainement?

----------


## epothom

> j'ai enfin réussi a trouver cette marque a cora et inter ainsi que senteur provencale (il etais temps) par contre je ne trouve QUE des gels douches      avis donc aux utilisatrice ces deux marque existe tel dans une gamme de shampoing? j'ai fait cora leclerc et inter (seul mag chez moi) et en shampoing a part les grandes marques tester ou des marque inconnu pour moi au leclerc ils n'ont rien. Celles qui vont a ces 3 enseigne peuvent t'elle me dire si chez elle elles trouvent des shampoing non tester et si oui quel marque que je regarde chez moi ou demande si ils ont prévu de les vendre prochainement?


Tu peux en avoir chez CORA et LECLERC, il faut faire un mot a l'acceuil pour que le magasin le commande.

----------


## mushroom

Chez leclerc je trouvais régulièrement du shampoing petit olivier, sinon ils ont un large choix dans la gamme florescence (groupe léa nature) avec quelques shampoing.

Tu as vu cette liste : 

http://rescue.forumactif.com/cosmetique ... 126059.htm

----------


## Laurie_la_paillette

Je suis tombée sur cette marque cet aprém à Carrouf, et je n'ai pas hésité à en prendre: j'espère qu'ils vont être bien!!! enfin quand je vous lis, je me dis que j'ai fait le bon choix    ::  

 ::

----------


## blush

ouai donc je disais .... avant que le blem des mesages effacés surviennent   :|   Que ya des nouveaux produits sur leur site    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## PiLuKi

Je me demande si tous les produits le petit olivier sont non testés..

Sur mon shampooing c'est bien écrit mais pas sur ma creme pour le visage..

----------


## ptitealice

si si sont cleans    ::

----------


## blush

> Je me demande si tous les produits le petit olivier sont non testés..
> 
> Sur mon shampooing c'est bien écrit mais pas sur ma creme pour le visage..


Pis pourquoi qui testerais l'un pis pas l'autre ?   :hein2:

----------


## PiLuKi

ok merci alice.

Justement Blush, je me posais cette question lol

----------


## léa17

moi aussi je me suis posée la question    ::  

sur le shampoing c'est écrit "non testé sur animaux", mais sur le gel douche juste "sans matière animale" donc peut être testé finalement   :? 

dites moi que non siouplé j'adore ce gel douche    ::    et le baume pour les lèvres et super    ::

----------


## sylmo

Je ne trouve pas cette marque sur Evreux !!!! 
Je suis allée exprès à Leclerc et je n'ai trouvé que la crème pour les mains! 
J'en ai pris pour toute la famille   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Origan

Je ne trouve plus les gels douche dans l'auch*n près de chez moi, snif !

----------

> Je ne trouve plus les gels douche dans l'auch*n près de chez moi, snif !


pareil plus de gels douche, ni de shampoing/soins...

du coup j'me suis tournée vers Logona/melvita/lavera, mais j'vais refaire des commandes sur le net, tfaçon smoins cher sur le net.Et au moins y a tous les choix

----------


## sylmo

Je viens de trouver le shampoing et plusieurs gel douche chez Carre**** d'Evreux !!! Je recherche toujours le baume pour les lèvres .

----------


## babou.7

> moi aussi je me suis posée la question    
> 
> sur le shampoing c'est écrit "non testé sur animaux", mais sur le gel douche juste "sans matière animale" donc peut être testé finalement   :? 
> 
> dites moi que non siouplé j'adore ce gel douche      et le baume pour les lèvres et super


J'avais également lu ça, qui sait?

Il me semble avoir vu des produits de cette marque samedi à Auchan, donc si vous me garantissez que c'est clean, la prochaine fois, j'achèèèèèèèèèèèèèète!!!!!!!

----------


## sylmo

Pour trouver du "non testé sur animaux" je trouve ça très compliqué !!!!
A quand un logo bien visible ? Pourquoi n'est-ce pas un argument de vente plus important?

----------


## limane

*parce que tout le monde s'en fou*  ::

----------


## Leyanna

que faisons-nous sur cette rubrique alors?  :hein:

----------


## MeloOny

Je pense que Limane parle de la majorité des gens...
La plupart des gens s'en fichent un peu de ce qu'il y a dans leurs crèmes, et encore moins de savoir s'ils sont testés ou pas...
Le fait que ça soit testé ou pas sur les animaux n'est pas un argument de vente donc ils ne prennent pas la peine de le signaler   :hein2: 

En tout cas c'est clair que si on avait un label sûr sur chaque produit non testé ce serait beaucoup plus simple !
Parce que quand on pense avoir trouver une bonne marque qui teste pas, et qu'après on lit ici que certains disent que c'est quand même testé, alors que d'autres affirment que non on est complètement perdus, c'pas facile   :?

----------


## limane

*oui, je parlais de la majorite.
tant qu'il n'y aura pas de demande sur ce genre de logo et que ce ne sera pas vendeur y en aura pas.
y a le logo du bdih sur certains produits en magasins bio et la fleur vegan aussi.
le plus simple c'est de se faire une liste des produits que l'on peut acheter mais c'est clair que c'est pas le plus pratique*

----------


## Leyanna

c est super casse tete... pour l instant je ne m en sors pas encore dans tout les domaines...    ::    pourvu que ca vienne vite!
des que je trouve un produit ok qui me convient et facil d approvisionnement sans parler du prix parce que ma fois le budjete st pas extensible non plus bein j en change plus   :lol2:  non mais c est vrai c est un tel casse-tete que j ose pas de peur de me planter... j ai deja pris de telles claques avec des produits que je croyais cleans!

----------


## sofiole

moi dans mes leclerc je ne trouves pas ces produits!vous trouvez que c'est vraiment moins cher sur le net malgré les frais de ports?
c'est vrai qu'il est dur de trouver des produits non testés..dans ma ville y'en a kasiment aucun,jamais trouvé..de plus des fois , lorsqu'ils sont non testés ( dans d'autres magasins ou marques),il y a parfois de l'huile de palme ( je me bats pour ne pas achetés de produits en contenant) qui favorise énormément la deforestation,et donc condamne certain animaux...sachant qu'il y en a aussi dans l'alimentation,cosmétiques etc , je galère comme nous tous!!!
donc oui il fodrait faire des slogans!

----------


## mademoisellecha

Puuuuréééée y'a toute la gamme chez Monoprix!!!!! Gel douche-shampoo-crème mains-baume à lèvre-crème jour-crème nuit-baume corps olive-baume corps karité. 

Et je n'ai plus un sou.   :niais:

----------


## mely3969

> Je ne trouve plus les gels douche dans l'auch*n près de chez moi, snif !



 :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  y a pu rien chez moi non plus
et pareil pour senteurs provencales fait ch**r

----------


## LeXi

je suis allée à auchan lac, ils ont gels douche, shampoing et aprés shampoing. par contre, en gel douche je n'ai vu que trois parfums, orange, citron et rose. Franchement, je trouve qu'ils sentent pas bons... j'ai quand meme prit celui à l'orange, celui que je supportais le plus, on verre, peut etre que sous la douche ca passe mieux. Par contre, les shampoings, je vais devoir vitre trouver une autre marque qui ne teste pas, pq ils sosnt tous à l'huile d'olive, et mes cheveux ne vont pas du tout apprécier... je les lave deja tous les jours pq ils ssosnt super gras, alors là, ca risque de pas le faire...    ::

----------


## LeXi

par contre, je viens de lire sur le gel douche produit fini non testé... je croyais que c'était pas testé du tout... j'ai du mal comprendre

----------


## gnouf

Cette inscription veut juste dire que le produit est fini est non testé (conformément à la législation), mais pour les ingrédients ça n'indique rien, ni dans un sens ni dans l'autre    ::  
Si c'est sur One voice c'est qu'ils leur ont prouvé que les ingrédients sont non testés.

Aucune marque ne met "produit fini et ingrédients non testés" de toute façon il me semble.   :hein:

----------


## LeXi

non produit fii et ingrédients nons testés je pense pas non plus, mais si c'estsur que les ingrédients ne ssnt pas testé non plus, ils mettent juste produit non testé... ils précisent pas "fini" je pense...

en tout cas merci de ta réponse ::

----------


## LeXi

punaise, je suis allée auch*n ce soir, et cette gamme se développe vachement je trouve!! ou alors c'est juste moi qui n'avait jamais fais gaffe avant, ne connaissant pas, mais là au rayon cosmétique, y'a carrément tout un étallage rien que pour le petit olivier, entre le démaquillant 9, la creme de nuit, la creme de jour à 10 (10 euros !!!!!! je voulais me la prendre, mais quand meme... je sais pas combien je paie celle que j'ai actuellement remarque, mais je crois pas que c'est 10euros! puis en plsu d'hydrater, elle fait un leger hale quotidien...) et pleins d'autres trucs que j'ai pas eu le temps de regarder pq une certaine personne guelait mon prénom pour vite sortir du rayon interdit comme d'habitude... la dite personne est le chéri, trés patient biensur.

----------


## LiliLaPeste

Oui bain moussant et sel de bain, huiles essenssielles, c'est nouveau aussi et c'est trop bien je suis zamoureuse!   ::

----------


## Mirtille

Y en a à auchan aussi ! J'utilise que ce gel douche qui sent bon et n'est pas chère pas dutout   ::

----------


## anniec

J'adore leur savon à l'huile d'olive. Naturel, doux, très agréable sur la peau, parfum léger.    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## love-t

(Je n'ai pas lu tous les messages donc dsl si quelqu'un y a déja répondu...)
Aujourd'hui j'ai acheté la crème pour les mains au beurre de Karité et derrière il y a écrit "produit fini non testé sur les animaux" est-ce que ca veut dire que les ingrédients ont été testé ?
Du coup jsuis limite déçue parce que si c'est testé...

----------


## LeXi

love t t'as pas a chercher bien loin, j'ai posé exactement la meme question sur cette meme page, c'est à dire la toute dernière et on m'a répondu t'as plus qu'a lire   ::  

Par contre, excusez moi d'insister, mais j'ai été achter une autre senteur de gel douche, celui justement au beurre de karité, et y'a pas écrit comme tous les autres, produuits finis non tsté sur les animax, y'a juste sans paraben, sans phénoxyéthanol ou je sais plus quoi, ET nouveau, Issu du commerce équitable, beurre de karité du burkina faso. mais nul part il n'y a écrit produit fini non testé... par contre, ils ont prit la peine de mettre "ne contient aucune substance animale" alors vraiment j'insiste, pourquoi tant qu'a faire, ne pas metre comme sur tous ls autres, que c'est pas testé si ca ne l'est pas? je trouve ça vraiment bizarre quand meme.

----------


## Nala77

J'ai testé cette nuit le baume régénérant de nuit du Petit Olivier et c'est vraiment très bien! Ca hydrate très bien et la peau est toute belle au matin. Un indispensable pour cet hivers quoi!   ::

----------


## love-t

LeXi Merci    ::

----------


## LeXi

mais derien, je sais trés bien que c'est chiant d'avoir à lire plusieurs pages looool

----------


## Askaëlle

perso, j'ai testée le gel douche et j'adore    ::

----------


## MeloOny

Je viens d'acheter le gel douche, et il est vraiment bien !

Par contre le chéri n'a pas voulu acheter la même marque, parce qu'il trouve que Le Petit Olivier c'est trop cher vu que pour presque le même prix t'as carrément un lot de 3 bouteilles pour une autre marque...   :hein2:

----------


## Noemie-

Ouais j'ai remarqué ça aujourd"hui, moi j'ai acheté la crème pour les mains au beurre de karité je vais la tester.

Mais je regardais pour crème pour le corp etc ça me parait même moins cher d'acheter sur l*sh quoi   :suspect:

----------


## Adibou

Moi je trouves pas ça exessivement cher au contraire   :hein: 
Genre le shampoing de mémoire c'est 5/6 euros pour 15 et quelques chez melvita (en plus les melvitas ils puent   ::   ).

Fin bon moi j'ai quasi tout petit Olivier, je me fais des stocks de malades dès que je trouves un nouveau truc    ::  

Donc j'ai testé quasi tous les shampoings et pour Lexi franchement ils graissent pas tant les cheveux que ça   :hein2:  Au contraire ils leur donnent de la souplesse et du brillant    ::  
J'ai aussi un masque à l'huile d'olive qui a réussi à redonner un coup de jeune à mes cheveux plutot très abimés.
Les crèmes de douches j'en suis raide dingue, mais à appliquer sur une fleur de douche sinon ça mousse pas et moi ça me perturbe    ::  
Je viens de finir ma bouteille donc demain je teste un des gel que j'ai acheté. 
La crème pour le corps un bonheur   :amour:   J'ai celle au karité et celle à l'huile d'olive je fais une semaine sur deux et c'est top   :amour: 
Le gommage pour le corps est à la fois doux mais efficace, une fois par semaine avant mon épilation et j'ai jamais eu des jambes aussi douces !
La crème pour les mains je l'ai toujours dans mon sac à main et je m'en sers tout le temps, en plus elle sent bon !
Et enfin le stick à lèvre j'en ai un dans ma voiture, un dans mon sac de cours, un dans mon sac à main et un dans ma blouse de travail    ::   Si ça c'est pas de l'amour    ::  

Il me reste à tester toute la gamme "cosméto" à proprement parler (gommage visage, crème de jour/nuit etc) que j'ai repéré à monop une fois que j'aurais finis les produits que j'ai là    ::  

Je suis une petit-Olivier-Addict   ::

----------


## poupi

Faut que je trouve autre chose en shampooing   :? 

je perdais trop mes cheveux à cause de tous mes cachets, que j'ai du repassé en testé pendant un moment pour les "réparer" et ça a allait mieux, je suis repasser au petit olivier, et je les perds de nouveau de plus en plus   :?  je sais pas quoi faire   :hein2:

----------


## gnouf

Les shampoings Lav*ra sont très bien mais un peu chers. En complément avec les ASamhp de la même gamme, c'est génial je trouve.
Le shampoing testé qui tu utilisais, c'était juste un truc réparant/régénérant ou un truc spécial chute de cheveux ?

----------


## LeXi

sinon, y'a des compléments gellules qui existent pour cheveux et ongles, doit surement en exister contre les pertes de cehveux... des trucs au plantes, tu dois pouvoir trouver ça je pense... mais pas sure

----------


## blush

levure de biere pour les cheveux ma p'tite    :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:  et aussi pour les ongles en passant    ::  

Le ptit oliviers je pensent qu'ils augmentent les prix ... Je trouve que ca commence a etre chere.

----------


## sofiole

bonjour petite question ,
je suis adepte du petit olivier egalement..
cependant , bien que les produits soient non testés sur les animaux , je voudrais savoir s'ils sont bien écologiques ou nno ( comme l'Arbre v..t par exemple) car il n'y a pa de noter le truc de la  certification norme européenne ou je ne sais quoi desssus.
merci bien!

----------


## sofiole

pour ceux qui habitent vers nantes bonne nouvelle! lec...c Pôle sud  à une bonne partie de la gamme du petit olivier : vrème,lait corps,schampoing,gels douche.... le prix semble identique à celui  de site internet!j'ai quasiment tout acheté!

----------


## blush

Qui qui a testé la creme le ptit Olivier ? Au beurre de Karité ?

Je le trouve colant    ::

----------


## love-t

Moi j'ai la crème au beurre de karité pour les mains, j'aime bien l'odeur mais je l'ai déja presque finis!

Le stick à lèvre à l'huile d'olive est vraiment bien quoique j'ai été déçue quand je l'ai ouvert parce que jle trouve quand même assez "petit" par rapport à un labello normal. Mais bon ca vaut le coup    ::  

Les démaquillants sont bien ? Parce que j'ai le mascara Too faced "lash injection" et je galère pour me démaquiller à chaque fois !

----------


## Adibou

La crème pour le corps au beurre de karité ?

Si c'est ça j'avais l'impression aussi. En fait c'est parce qu'il faut vraiment pas en mettre beaucoup. Moi je la mets après la douche et le temps de me brosser les dents, maquiller, coiffer, je laisse "sécher" et j'ai plus de soucis poisseux    ::

----------


## blush

> La crème pour le corps au beurre de karité ?
> 
> Si c'est ça j'avais l'impression aussi. En fait c'est parce qu'il faut vraiment pas en mettre beaucoup. Moi je la mets après la douche et le temps de me brosser les dents, maquiller, coiffer, je laisse "sécher" et j'ai plus de soucis poisseux


Moi c'est celle pour les mains ... Mais en tout cas, elle hydrate bien  :Smile:

----------


## isa73

J'en ai trouvé à Carrouf mais le souci c'est que certains contiennent des parabens, pas cool du tout !!

----------


## blush

Ah au fait, si le petit olivier ne contient pas de paraben comme conservateurs... il faut bien qu'il le substitut... Et je crois qu'il mette de l'aluminium ? non ?Pas top non plus ...

----------


## sansan

par contre les filles je viens de découvrir que c'est seulement le produit fini qui n'est pas testé sur les animaux, j'en suis furieuse car je me suis référée à la liste de one voice et que du coup j'avais achété tout plein de produit.

En effet sur leur produit est indiqué produit fini non testé et de même sur leur site.
Accueil | Nos engagements






La Phocéenne de Cosmétique propose des produits de qualité, tout en respectant son environnement humain, animal et végétal : 

 Notre engagement Nature : 

Nos produits cosmétiques sont formulés à base d'ingrédients les plus naturels possible en privilégiant des filières de productions artisanales et traditionnelles.
Ainsi, nous proposons une gamme complète de produits à lhuile dolive AOC (appellation dorigine contrôlée) des Baux de Provence, et une gamme au Beurre de Karité du Burkina Faso issu du Commerce Equitable.
Nos nouveautés sont formulées sans paraben ni phenoxyethanol.
Enfin, la base de tous nos savons est 100% végétale et nos huiles essentielles sont pures, dont la plupart sont issues de lagriculture biologique certifiées Ecocert.

 Notre respect des animaux et de lenvironnement : 

Nous n'utilisons aucun produit animal à l'exception des produits de la ruche : Miel et Gelée Royale. *Nos produits finis* ne sont pas testés sur les animaux et nous utilisons le plus possible des emballages 100% recyclables.

 Notre Engagement Qualité : 

Nos produits finis sont non seulement soumis à des tests de tolérance cutanée et oculaire, mais également suivis à chaque étape de leur fabrication pour vous assurer une qualité optimale.

 Des produits fabriqués en France : 

Tous nos produits finis sont fabriqués et assemblés en France, non seulement afin de favoriser les relations humaines et économiques entre -majoritairement- PME et entrepreneurs de France, mais également pour vous assurer la charte de qualité française.

----------


## blush

L'occitane aussi c'est marqu" juste les produits finis   :hein2: 

Jmy perd souvent moi ...

----------


## Columba

Houlalala alors le verdict ? Bon ou pas bon ?   :hein2:

----------


## limane

*je viens de leur ecrire et voici leur reponse:*
Bonjour,
Nous vous remercions de lintérêt que vous accordez à nos produits.
Voici quelques éléments de réponses à votre question :
A ce jour, nos produits finis ne sont pas testés sur animaux et ne contiennent aucune matière animale.* Cela veut dire que nous sommes responsables de nos produits finis mais que nos fournisseurs de matières premières peuvent tester leurs matières sur les animaux.* La législation ne nous autorise pas à se prononcer au nom de nos fournisseurs lorsque nous revendiquons cette mention "non testés sur animaux". Voilà pourquoi, nous précisons "produits finis".

Bien sûr, il sagit ici dun engagement personnel, et nous avons été attentifs aux choix de nos fournisseurs et sélectionnons uniquement des matières premières non testées sur animaux.

Nous utilisons des ingrédients qui, à ce jour, sont connus depuis assez longtemps pour avoir fait leurs preuves tant au niveau qualité que sécurité pour les consommateurs qui les utilisent. Ceux sont des matières premières qui nont donc aujourdhui aucune raison dêtre testées sur animaux puisque nous connaissons leurs conservations et leurs effets depuis des dizaines dannées.

Tous nos produits sont formulés sans matières animales excepté nos shampooings et masques capillaires à la gelée royale et un savon au miel.

En espérant avoir répondu à vos interrogations,
Très cordialement,
Manon

 :?

----------


## limane

oups j'ai lu trop vite et ils m'ont fait peur
je la refait:
Bonjour,
Nous vous remercions de lintérêt que vous accordez à nos produits.
Voici quelques éléments de réponses à votre question :
A ce jour, nos produits finis ne sont pas testés sur animaux et ne contiennent aucune matière animale.* Cela veut dire que nous sommes responsables de nos produits finis mais que nos fournisseurs de matières premières peuvent tester leurs matières sur les animaux. La législation ne nous autorise pas à se prononcer au nom de nos fournisseurs lorsque nous revendiquons cette mention "non testés sur animaux".* Voilà pourquoi, nous précisons "produits finis".

*Bien sûr, il sagit ici dun engagement personnel, et nous avons été attentifs aux choix de nos fournisseurs et sélectionnons uniquement des matières premières non testées sur animaux.
*
Nous utilisons des ingrédients qui, à ce jour, sont connus depuis assez longtemps pour avoir fait leurs preuves tant au niveau qualité que sécurité pour les consommateurs qui les utilisent. *Ceux sont des matières premières qui nont donc aujourdhui aucune raison dêtre testées sur animaux puisque nous connaissons leurs conservations et leurs effets depuis des dizaines dannées.*

Tous nos produits sont formulés sans matières animales excepté nos shampooings et masques capillaires à la gelée royale et un savon au miel.

En espérant avoir répondu à vos interrogations,
Très cordialement,
Manon

----------


## Elsa_

Je ne comprends pas trop leur réponse dans le sens où certains de leurs produits ont bien la mention "non testé sur les animaux"... Donc dans ce cas, ils se prononcent bien pour leurs fournisseurs non ? A moins qu'ils ne soient leur propre fournisseur pour ces produits mais là j'ai un doute... 
Le fait est, pour moi, que certains produits - toutes marques confondues - sont bien mentionnés comme "non testé sur les animaux" et que donc les marques qui les vendent s'engagent bien pour leur fournisseur.

Je ne sais pas si je suis très claire.   ::  

Bref, de toute façon et toujours personnellement, je n'utilise pas cette puisque la plupart de leurs produits contiennent du paraben mais ça c'est tout autre chose.

----------


## limane

Bonjour,

Nous commercialisons environs 130 produits à ce jour.

Sur lensemble de ces produits, vous pouvez voir 3 possibilités : pas de mention qui précise que le produit nest pas testé sur animaux, la mention « produit non testés sur animaux » et la mention « produits finis non testés sur animaux ».

La variation de ces informations, alors quaucun de nos produits naient testés sur animaux (ni le produit fini et ni les ingrédients), est au gré des diverses lois et recommandations de lafssaps (agence française de sécurité sanitaire). 

Nous essayons de suivre à la lettre ces lois et à ce jour, nous navons plus le droit de préciser cette mention sur nos packs.

Les produits qui mentionnent à ce jour que les « produits » (ou « produits finis ») ne sont pas testés sur animaux sont des produits dont les étiquettes ont été imprimées il y a plusieurs mois, et qui à lépoque nétaient pas soumises à cette nouvelle loi.

Vous nallez donc plus voir très prochainement sur nos produits ces mentions, à notre plus grand regret.

Très cordialement,

manon

----------


## kashaya

Une bonne nouvelle pour remonter le post .. je vous annonce en avant-première que la marque sort des nouveautés courant mai-juin très probablement. 
Il s'agit pour l'instant de savons: mimosa, chévrefeuille, thé vert et un autre parfum (j'ai zappé ..). 
Ils rebossent également la gamme de shampoing ainsi que les crèmes visage.

Enfin pour les fans, faites le plein du stick lèvres; la réf va être supprimée des rayons d'ici peu ...

----------


## PoOupSs

Je ne trouve toujours pas de cette marque moi.
Alors j'me dis avoir du caca dans les yeux, par acquis de conscience je demande aux nanas des rayons et j'ai pour réponses des ' Qué?   :hein4:  '

"Merki madame à bientôt   ::   "

----------


## Mélanie

Ah ouai c'est bizarre que tu trouves nul part   :hein:  tu as pas un magasin SCHLECKER vers chez toi ? là y a tout, senteurs provençale, petit olivier, léa nature...

Sinon tu peux toujours  commander sur leur site   :ben:

----------


## gnouf

> Je ne trouve toujours pas de cette marque moi.
> Alors j'me dis avoir du caca dans les yeux, par acquis de conscience je demande aux nanas des rayons et j'ai pour réponses des ' Qué?   :hein4:  '
> 
> "Merki madame à bientôt    "


Ils en ont chez Aucha* pourtant   :hein:   En tout cas sur Orleans   :hein2:

----------


## Nävis

Dans les deux carroufs que je fréquente, il n'y a que les shampoings (pas d'après-shampoing) et quelques bains-douches.

J'aimerais bien trouver les après-shampoings, car quelque soit le shampoing (ou marque), je ne peux pas les déméler sans les arracher par poignée.

----------


## PoOupSs

Je me rends rarement chez Auchan c'est loin de chez moi tout ça, mais il faudrait que j'aille voir.
J'ai lu en début de post qu'il y en avait chez Leclerc pour la plupart, m'enfin pas chez le mien   ::  

Si j'ai l'occasion d'aller à Auchan j'irai voir ça, sinon j'irai sur leur site  :grattgratt: 


J'peux avoir le témoignage de quelqu'un qui a les cheveux très secs et abimés ?   ::  




> tu as pas un magasin SCHLECKER vers chez toi ?


Ola non je pense pas   ::

----------


## Mélanie

> J'peux avoir le témoignage de quelqu'un qui a les cheveux très secs et abimés ?


Moi, mais je jure que par les shampoings à la pièce de l*sh, depuis que je les utilises mes cheveux sont doux et plus secs aux pointes.

Avant il me fallait aussi démêlant ou masque donc je prenais petit olivier, mais depuis que je prend chez l*sh j'ai plus besoin de tout ça    ::

----------


## PoOupSs

Ok je prends note    ::  

Merci   :kao2:

----------


## gnouf

> Je me rends rarement chez Auchan c'est loin de chez moi tout ça, mais il faudrait que j'aille voir.
> J'ai lu en début de post qu'il y en avait chez Leclerc pour la plupart, m'enfin pas chez le mien


C'est normal, les Leclerc sont pas développés dans le Nord, ils sont minuscules.
Par contre peu être du côté des Cora ou Géant   :hein2:

----------


## PoOupSs

> Envoyé par PoOupSs
> 
> Je me rends rarement chez Auchan c'est loin de chez moi tout ça, mais il faudrait que j'aille voir.
> J'ai lu en début de post qu'il y en avait chez Leclerc pour la plupart, m'enfin pas chez le mien   
> 
> 
> *C'est normal, les Leclerc sont pas développés dans le Nord,* ils sont minuscules.
> Par contre peu être du côté des Cora ou Géant   :hein2:


Merde, même les Leclerc   ::  
C'est l'Nord   ::

----------


## -popo-*

le auchan près de chez moi vend pas mal de produit de cette marque, mais tu peux aller voir chez monpri* ils ont pleins de trucs de la marque (même de l'huile d'argan petit olivier    ::   )

Perso moi qui ai les cheveux sec je trouve pas leur shampoing terrible, le mieux pour ton cas c'est un bon masque à l'huile d'olive, miel et cirton    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## gnouf

> Envoyé par gnouf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par PoOupSs
> 
> ...


Ouais mais vous au moins vous avez de bons Auchan. Parce que ailleurs en France Auchan = caca pour les produits frais    ::

----------


## sansan

moi non plus leur shampoing ne m'ont pas réussi, même en prenant leur masque, mes cheveux ressemblaient à de la paille et puis je ne prends plus cette marque *car ce n'est que le produit fini qui n'est pas testé*   :grrr:

----------


## Adibou

Sansan, ça a été déjà dit plusieurs fois mais le topic étant assez énorme c'est pas grave.

Il est vrai que sur certains flacons il est annoté "produits finis non testés sur les animaux" mais certaines ont envoyé des courriers et ils figurent sur la liste ONE VOICE. Ils ont bien prouvés que tous leurs produits, y compris les produits bruts, ne sont pas testés sur les animaux    ::

----------


## Noemie-

j'ai acheté celui à l'extrait de rose    ::    Il sent trop bon.

Et j'ai finis ma crème pour les mains, ben je suis malheureuse, c'est la seule qui me répare les mains en seulement une nuit   :kao3:

----------


## PoOupSs

> le auchan près de chez moi vend pas mal de produit de cette marque, mais tu peux aller voir chez monpri* ils ont pleins de trucs de la marque (même de l'huile d'argan petit olivier     )
> 
> Perso moi qui ai les cheveux sec je trouve pas leur shampoing terrible, le mieux pour ton cas c'est un bon masque à l'huile d'olive, miel et cirton   k:


Merci pour le tuyaux, parce que je sais plus quoi faire. 
Je les ai tellement martyrisé mes cheveux aussi faut dire   ::

----------


## doumé

> Je parie qu'ils seront pas à Carrouf


y'en a à celui de tarbes

----------


## Nävis

J'ai carrément commandé sur leur site Internet (ils en ont un qui est très bien) et j'ai tout reçu en moins de trois jours   :shock:  . Les frais de port sont gratuits à partir de 35 et j'ai eu un savon chèvrefeuille en cadeau.

J'ai pu commander des produits que je ne trouvais pas (certains bains douche, shampoings). Là, je suis parée pour deux-trois mois. A ma prochaine commande, je testerai les produits de soins pour le visage.

Les prix sont légèrement moins cher qu'en grandes surfaces, mais surtout, tout l'argent va au Petit Olivier, pas de marges pour un intermédiaire.

----------


## PoOupSs

Tu fais tourner le site en MP ?
Je bataille avec plusieurs là pour savoir lequel est le mieux et sur lequel je pourrais commander le plus de chose en une fois   ::

----------


## gnouf

Je crois qu'elle parle du site du petit olivier tout bêtement :
http://www.lepetitolivier.com/site/dsp/dsp_produit/dsp_type.php?id_langue=frid_type=8id_langue=fr
 ::

----------


## PoOupSs

Ah bah oui vu comme ça c'est fort possible, merci   ::  

J'ai déjà été y faire un tour, mais je veux vérifier chez mon Auchan avant, ça m''évite de faire une razzia du site   ::  

Et j'voulais plus m'intéresser au produit l*sh du coup aussi   :kao2:

----------


## gnouf

L*sh, y'a quelques produits très bien, "bio" et pas trop chers (j'suis fan d'ange à fleur de peau et des barres de massage). Mais globalement c'est plutôt cher et plein de produits beurk style parabens     ::  

Le petit olivier est un meilleur rapport qualité/prix je pense   :hein2: 
On arrive aussi à trouver du Lav*ra ou m*lvita pour pas trop cher, en comparaison avec L*sh.

----------


## PoOupSs

A voir ouais faut vraiment que je teste de toute façon.
C'était en rapport avec mes cheveux plus que sec et plus que très abimés là, pou l*sh sinon   ::  

Bon j'attends le début de moi là et je fait la razzia sur le site    ::

----------


## gnouf

Pour les cheveux secs et abimés, je te conseille :

- shampoing et surtout AS lav*ra au lait de rose, ça sent divinement bon et ça ressuscite les cheveux. Accessoirement, ça à tendance à lisser les frisotis. L'AS est vraiment un excellent rapport qualité/prix car une toute petite dose suffit.

- un bon masque au karité, peu importe la marque je pense

- le shampoing Melv*ta pour cheveux secs ou très secs est bien aussi.

----------


## PoOupSs

Ok, merci, ça m'en fait des notes à prendre tiens    ::  

Tu les trouves en supermarché ceux là ou uniquement sur internet aussi ?
Parce que ça m'ennuie de commander sur un million de sites différents chaque fois  :grattgratt: 


Bon bah mes cheveux en tout cas vont s'prendre une bonne dose de vitamines j'ai l'impression   ::  
Ils deviennent assez long là en plus et bon j'aimerai bien qu'ils se revitalisent comme il faut, j'ai pas envie de les couper    ::  

Merci bien beaucoup en tout cas !

----------


## gnouf

Fais une cure de levure de bière + masque karité, c'est pas cher et ça ne peut que faire du bien    ::  

Sinon tout ça je l'achète dans les magasins de cosmétiques bio à Nantes ou Tours (c'est des mag qui font aussi VPC donc pas très chers). Je trouve aussi quelques trucs chez botan*c (si si cette jardinerie vend aussi des cosmétiques bio !) mais je ne crois pas qu'il y en ait dans le Nord.

----------


## PoOupSs

Ola oui non, y'a pas tout ça par chez moi   ::  
Je vais continuer de faire mes recherche sur le net alors.

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## gnouf

Tu parles de la levure de bière   :hein: 
Parce que ça tu en trouves en supermarché au rayon diététique sous forme de flocons.    ::

----------


## PoOupSs

Non non de tout le reste, ainsi que des magasins par chez toi   :fou:

----------


## gnouf

Y'a une biocoop à Boulogne, tu es allée voir ?

----------


## PoOupSs

Pas encore, j'ai plus un roupies pour l'instant.
Mais je compte bien y aller ouais, mes yeux vont s'illuminer    ::

----------


## -popo-*

> Pour les cheveux secs et abimés, je te conseille :
> 
> - shampoing et surtout AS lav*ra au lait de rose, ça sent divinement bon et ça ressuscite les cheveux. Accessoirement, ça à tendance à lisser les frisotis. L'AS est vraiment un excellent rapport qualité/prix car une toute petite dose suffit.
> 
> -* un bon masque au karité, peu importe la marque je pense*
> 
> - le shampoing Melv*ta pour cheveux secs ou très secs est bien aussi.


J'ai achetée du karité melvit* au départ pour mes pieds    ::   mais c'est pour tout le corps et les cheveux, après un masque (et pas besoin d'en mettre des tonnes) mes cheveux était bien souple et brillant !    :Embarrassment: k:   (mes pieds aussi d'ailleurs ! ) tu peux en trouver dans l'espèce de parapharmacie de auchan !

----------


## Aurore60

je viens de recevoir ma commande ; c'est la première fois que je commande la marque "le petit olivier" et rien qu'à l'odeur    ::   35.99euros pour 11 produits dont deux trucs pour le bain

 ::

----------


## milie69

hello,

je m'incruste dans le post que j'ai lu à partir de la page 10 (ouais ça craint hein    ::   ), car aujourd'hui je suis allée au carrefour market près de chez moi et bien sûr j'ai vu des produits petit olivier...

Effectivement il n'y a plus la mention "produits non testés sur animaux" et pour cette raison je n'ai pas acheté mes produits aujourd'hui.

Alors vous allez me dire : "mais ils font partis de one voice" sauf que si cette mention n'existe plus, c'est bien qu'il y a une raison, nan?

Du coup j'ai des gros doutes, et dans le doute je m'abstiens...

??

----------


## loo

> si cette mention n'existe plus, c'est bien qu'il y a une raison, nan?


non    ::  
y'a des marques non testées qui n'affichent rien sur leurs produits (aucune mention concernant  l'absence de test sur animaux)

----------


## milie69

Pourquoi?

D'un point de vue marketing, je pense que pour eux ce serait un argument de vente supplémentaire donc pas de raison de mettre ça sous silence, au contraire!!

En tout cas pour nous pas facile de s'y retrouver...

----------


## loo

> Pourquoi?


probablement parce que ce n'est pas un si grand argument de vente   :? 
je ne sais plus qui avait demandé dans un l'occitane pourquoi aucune mention n'apparaissait sur leurs produits
la réponse a été que c'est précisé dans le catalogue qu'ils ne testent pas sur animaux et que ça suffit   :?  :hein2: 

et ce n'est pas un vrai argument de vente dans la mesure où n'importe qui (ou presque) peut mettre cette mention sur les emballages; c'est pour ça qu'on se retrouve avec des marques testées sur animaux affichant de ne pas tester  :? 

bref, les mentions ne sont pas fiables    :?

----------


## Noemie-

Ils pourraient faire des lois plus strictes concernant tout ça... mais c'est vrai que ce critère de vente vient vraiment en dernier.

Genre quelqu'un qui te parle de l'occitane va te dire "c'est une bonne marque, ils font de bons produits, ça sent vraiment bon, c'est très efficace et ce n'est pas testé".

Fin bref, j'ai testé le gel douche à la rose et miammm ! Ma maman l'adore aussi... 

Et j'ai suivi les bons conseils de Mélanie concernant la crème hydratante pour le corps, elle me convient parfaitement et dur toute la journée   :amour:

----------


## fannou

Dans tous les magasins que je fréquentent ils font les gels douches mais pas les shampooings    ::   Le pire c'est dans un monop' à Paris où il y avait toute la gamme (gels douches, lait corporel, crème pour les mains, baume à lèvres) mais pas de shampooing.
Je vais voir pour commander sur leur site.

----------


## Mélanie

Ah c'est cool Nono, tu l'a prise à quoi ?

----------


## Noemie-

Je l'ai prus au beurre de karité, avec le commerce équitable. Je crois que c'est le même que sur la photo que tu m'avais montré. L'autre il était en tube et j'aime moins cette présentation, c'est plus pratique avec la pression là   ::

----------


## Mélanie

> Je l'ai prus au beurre de karité, avec le commerce équitable. Je crois que c'est le même que sur la photo que tu m'avais montré. L'autre il était en tube et j'aime moins cette présentation, c'est plus pratique avec la pression là


Oui c'est mieux en pompe, par contre celui au karité il existe pas encore en grand format pompe quand celui à l'huile d'olive, c'est dommage.

----------


## Noemie-

tu as celui à l'huile d'olive toi ? Dans mon carrouf celui à l'huile d'olive est en tube, et il n'existe qu'une seule présentation pour celui au karité   :hein:

----------


## Lili94

> D'un point de vue marketing, je pense que pour eux ce serait un argument de vente supplémentaire donc pas de raison de mettre ça sous silence, au contraire!!


Perso je n'en suis pas convaincue ! A mon avis, pas mal de personnes même sans oser l'avouer sont ou seraient rassurées de savoir que leurs produits ont été au préalable testés sur animaux (du genre "ah ben ça a été testé sur animaux donc je n'ai absolument aucun risque d'attraper des boutons plein la tronche ou de perdre la moitié de mes cheveux    ::   )

----------


## Mélanie

> tu as celui à l'huile d'olive toi ? Dans mon carrouf celui à l'huile d'olive est en tube, et il n'existe qu'une seule présentation pour celui au karité   :hein:


J'ai les deux, mais en ce moment j'ai la peau bien sèche donc je me sert de celui à l'huile d'olive que je trouve plus efficace, mais il est plus long a pénétré que celui au karité.

----------


## annec

En tous cas ils sont toujours sur la liste One Voice donc a priori c'est bon... Enfin je pense...
Quelqu'un a testé leur site internet?

----------


## PoOupSs

Bon bah aujourd'hui j'ai fait une belle commande chez l*sh au final, noudidiou  :niais:

----------


## Noemie-

t'es sur le topic du petit olivier, là   ::

----------


## PoOupSs

Je sais, mais j'ai fais chier tout le monde sur la page précédente alors bon je tiens ce monde au courant bien que osef quoi   ::

----------


## djeanette57

> Envoyé par milie69
> 
> D'un point de vue marketing, je pense que pour eux ce serait un argument de vente supplémentaire donc pas de raison de mettre ça sous silence, au contraire!!
> 
> 
> *Perso je n'en suis pas convaincue ! A mon avis, pas mal de personnes même sans oser l'avouer sont ou seraient rassurées de savoir que leurs produits ont été au préalable testés sur animaux* (du genre "ah ben ça a été testé sur animaux donc je n'ai absolument aucun risque d'attraper des boutons plein la tronche ou de perdre la moitié de mes cheveux    )


Je n'en suis pas si sure !!!  :non:  :hein2: 

La plupart des gens ignorent même jusqu'au tests sur les animaux, alors il s'en foutent royalement ... Ils s'accrochent à leur bon vieux l'or*al et cherchent pas plus loin  :hein2:   ... 

Moi la plupart des gens que j'ai mis au courant pour les tests sur animaux, n'ont pas changé de marques pour autant donc je ne sais pas si cette mention est un vrai arguement de vente ... 

Toujours est il qu'il faudrait une réglementation plus stricte pour cette mention car au final c'est nous qui nous faisons avoir  :demon:

----------


## cactusss

Lorsque je dis que je prends de produits non testés, certaines personnes me disent : " Ben t'as pas peur hein ..."
Donc effectivement je pense que ce que dit Lili94 n'est pas totalement faux.

----------


## Noemie-

Oui moi aussi 'jai souvent la remarque "Mais alors c'est testé sur quoi ?"    ::   ::    Genre les animaux ils sont faits pour çà.

----------


## cactusss

> Oui moi aussi 'jai souvent la remarque "Mais alors c'est testé sur quoi ?"     Genre les animaux ils sont faits pour çà.


Ben faut bien qu'ils servent à quelque chose pour nous sur cette planète !
Mais nous hormis tout détruire on sert à quoi ?

----------


## PoOupSs

> Oui moi aussi 'jai souvent la remarque "Mais alors c'est testé sur quoi ?"       Genre les animaux ils sont faits pour çà.


Hum   ::

----------


## djeanette57

> Envoyé par Noemie-
> 
> Oui moi aussi 'jai souvent la remarque "*Mais alors c'est testé sur quoi ?"*    Genre les animaux ils sont faits pour çà.
> 
> 
> Hum


 :hein:   ::

----------


## walisépa

J'ai enfin trouvé 1 produit de cete marque dans un magasin Auch*n.
Je suis donc entrain de tester le démaquillant à l'huile d'Argan.

Pour le moment ca va. Il sent bon, pique pas, démaquille trés bien, même le mascara.
A voir sur une longue durée.
Prix acheté en magasin +9

----------


## cactusss

Perso j'en trouve de moins en moins des produits Petit Olivier. Dans mes magasins habituels il n'y en a plus en tout cas.Ma mère semble en avoir trouvé à un autre, faut que j'aille voir mais comme maintenant ils suivent plus leurs produits.   :?

----------


## Adibou

Faut pas hésiter à y aller à plusieurs semaines d'intervalles    ::  

Genre dans mon auchan, ils avait arrêté les gels douches et les shampoings pendant un temps, par contre les crèmes de nuit et autres soins liftants à plus de 15 euros y étaient toujours    ::  

Là ils sont revenus, et toute la gamme, à mon plus grand bonheur    ::  

En général dans les Auchan/Simply, ya pas mal de choix.

----------


## cactusss

A Poitiers il y en a plein à Leclerc, et quedal à Géant et Auchan
A Niort rien partout hormis apparemment à Carrefour Discount.

----------


## brandes

A Niort, tu en trouves au petit Leclerc (à côté du centre ville). Maintenant, ça fait quelques mois que je n'y suis pas allé, il n'y a peut-être plus rien. Il y avait des shampooings, des gels de douche, des sticks à lèvres, des crèmes (visage et mains)...

A Géant, il n'y a que quelques crèmes dont celle pour le corps au karité (qui est pas mal).

Si je ne trouve plus le shampooing racines grasses, pointes sèches, qu'est-ce que je vais utiliser? Pour une fois que je trouve un shampooing qui soigne un peu mes cheveux sans graisser.

----------


## Mos

Hoooo super un topic pour moi    ::    j'adoooore le Petit Olivier et ne jure que par lui.
Ca sent bon, j'aime j'aime j'aiiiime   :fou:   ::  

A Carrouf j'en trouve parfois, mais ils sont souvent en rupture de stock et il n'y a plus beaucoup de choix c'est vraiment dommage. 

Mais, en revanche, l'autre jour j'ai eu mon shampoo gratos labas    :Embarrassment: k:   le prix n'était pas affiché et à la caise   :eyebrows:   tadaaaa, gratos. Le bon plan, j'aurais du en prendre plus lol

----------


## ANMel

Moi aussi, j'adore Le Petit Olivier ! Enfin des produits non-testés aussi abordables que les autres ! Mais c'est vrai qu'on en trouve pas forcément partout, ça dépend .. Dans le Leclerc de ma ville, il n'y en a pas (sauf la crème pour les mains) et celui de la ville d'à côté, il y a presque toute la gamme ... Egalement, le Shoppy à côté de chez mon chéri ne propose que la crème pour visage !  :hein2: 

Moi, j'utilise le shampoing pour cheveux secs et abimés, les savonnettes au citron/verveine (pour le corps ET le visage, elles ne me dessèche pas la peau !), le lait au beurre de karité (sur les jambes, cuisses, fesses, bras et poitrine après la douche) et le baume à lèvres au Karité. On a également déjà pris de l'huile de massage avec mon chéri !

Je compte bientôt acheter la crème visage à l'huile d'argan, une fois que j'aurais fini ma crème Nivéa ...   ::   (J'en rachèterai plus, mais je veux pas gaspiller ...)

Par ailleurs, pour ceux qui doutent encore, les produits ET ingrédients ne sont pas testés ! S'ils marquent "produits finis non-testés" sur leurs emballages, c'est une question de législation. Vous avez déjà vu écrit "produits et ingrédients non-testés" sur un produit ? Probablement pas en France, c'est interdit. A la limite, on trouve comme par exemple chez Couleur Caramel le logo One Voice. En effet, selon la loi, les marques ne peuvent s'engager que pour leurs produits finis, et non pas pour les ingrédients qui viennent de leurs fournisseurs, qui sont d'autres entreprises. Ils ne peuvent pas légalement prétendre sur LEURS emballages qu'une AUTRE entreprise qu'eux n'ont pas tester ! Voilà l'explication.

----------


## Mélanie

J'ai pris le démaquillant et le gommage pour le visage à  l'huile d'argan, j'aime beaucoup    ::

----------


## walisépa

> J'ai enfin trouvé 1 produit de cete marque dans un magasin Auch*n.
> Je suis donc entrain de tester le démaquillant à l'huile d'Argan.
> 
> Pour le moment ca va. Il sent bon, pique pas, démaquille trés bien, même le mascara.
> A voir sur une longue durée.
> Prix acheté en magasin +9


Aprés 8 jours d'utilisation j'en suis trés contente   ::   .
Et je confirme super bien pour retirer le mascara.

----------


## Valy la parson

Je suis allée voir à Auchan et à Leclerc, et il n'y en avait pas   :? 
Je pense que je vais commander sur internet

----------


## nefert

j'ai achété petit olivier verveine-citron par contre sur l'étiquette c'est écrit 'produit fini non testé sur les animaux"

j'ai un doute maintenant.

----------


## ANMel

Regarde donc dans les pages précédentes, ça a été expliqué des dizaines de fois.

----------


## ANMel

(désolé du douple-post, mais on ne peut pas éditer ...)

Je me suis donc acheté la crème de jour à l'argan hier, et ... J'avoue que je suis assez déçue ! Dommage, moi qui adore cette marque !   ::  

Tout d'abord, je n'aime pas l'odeur, je trouve que ça sent l'alcool. La texture est assez liquide, mais ça je pense qu'on s'y habitue. Et lorsque je l'ai appliqué sur mon visage, j'ai eu droit à des rougeurs et les joues qui chauffent !   :suspect:  Pour un produit qui contient peu de composants chimiques, ça m'a étonné. En plus j'avais la peau assez collante, il n'a pas bien pénétré. 

Je vais quand même l'utiliser encore quelques jours pour voir, mais vraiment, je ne sais pas quoi penser  :hein2:  Pourtant, il m'était déjà arrivé de mettre du lait corps au karité sur le visage, et je n'avais jamais eu ce genre de réaction !

Dommage, à croire qu'il n'existe aucune crème qui pourra remplacer la Nivea ...   ::

----------


## Mos

2 fois que je vais acheter du shampoo à carrefour est qu'il est gratuit ! Mais pourquoi j'en sais rien... mais c'est cool !    :Embarrassment: k: 


Par contre il y en a de moins en moins, à Leclerc je n'en vois plus du tout, a carrefour pratiquement plus, peut-être pour ça qu'ils étaient gratuits parce qu'ils veulent arrêter...  :hein2:   mais j'en trouve plus il va falloir que j'en commande !  C'est quand même naz !

----------


## loo

> 2 fois que je vais acheter du shampoo à carrefour est qu'il est gratuit ! Mais pourquoi j'en sais rien... mais c'est cool !   k:


on te le donne parce que le prix passe pas en caisse? ou c'est autre chose?    ::

----------


## Mos

Parce que ça bip pas, et quand ils tel pour savoir, ils disent qu'on nous l'offre, et y a pas de prix affichés dans les rayons ! Mais le shampo et exactement le même que d'habitude

----------


## love-t

J'ai acheté la crème pour le corps au karité   :amour4: 

Par contre moi ça a bien biper à la caisse...j'ai pas eu dcadeaux    ::

----------


## walisépa

J'ai acheté du shampooinng à Carrefour la semaine dernière et j'ai malheureusement dû l'payer  :kao7:  .
T'en as de la chance!

----------


## LittleParadise

Pour les Nordistes, il y a du Petit Olivier au nouveau Lecler*q à Seclin !  

Et plus, les produits (Du moins les gels douches, dont celui au karité) sont moins chers que sur le site ! 
(J'ai eu celui au karité a 2.90 et le gel douche à la rose a 1.95 !) 
Par contre il y avait pas tous les parfums de gel douche mais bon !  
Il y a avait aussi quelques shampoings !

----------


## fannou

J'ai enfin trouvé les shampooings à carrefour   même mon champion en a maintenant (c'est devenu un carrefour market).

----------


## walisépa

Quelqu'un a déjà commandé sur leur site?
Car à partir de 35 de commande, les FDP sont gratuits, intéressant.
C'est fiable? Reçu sous combien de jours? Produits bien emballés?

----------


## mimine

A Nice, je sais qu'on trouve au Lecl*erc de St Isidore :

- le gel douche à l'huile d'olive
- le gel douche gommant à l'huile d'olive 

- la crème pour les mains 

C'est pas mal, mais je pense commander directement sur leur site    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## djeanette57

> Quelqu'un a déjà commandé sur leur site?
> Car à partir de 35 de commande, les FDP sont gratuits, intéressant.
> C'est fiable? Reçu sous combien de jours? Produits bien emballés?


Oui moi j'ai commandé avant l'été et pas décue du tout   :Embarrassment: k:   !!! 

Fiable, rapide car j'avais payé en CB (environ 3/4 jours), et les produits étaient nikels. Et en plus comme j'avais pas mal commandé j'ai eu un savon en cadeau. 

Moi je vais passer par leur site maintenant, vu que ca devient très difficile de les trouver en magasin   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## mimine

> Envoyé par walisépa
> 
> Quelqu'un a déjà commandé sur leur site?
> Car à partir de 35 de commande, les FDP sont gratuits, intéressant.
> C'est fiable? Reçu sous combien de jours? Produits bien emballés?
> 
> 
> Oui moi j'ai commandé avant l'été et pas décue du tout  k:   !!! 
> 
> ...


je vais faire pareil, par contre, pour les produits que je trouve ici en magasin, en comparant avec le site, il y a quasiment 1 de + sur le site   :fou: 

Mais je pense tenter l'expérience car je ne trouve aucun gel douche ici hormis celui à l'huile ... c lassant à la fin    ::

----------


## walisépa

> Envoyé par walisépa
> 
> Quelqu'un a déjà commandé sur leur site?
> Car à partir de 35 de commande, les FDP sont gratuits, intéressant.
> C'est fiable? Reçu sous combien de jours? Produits bien emballés?
> 
> 
> Oui moi j'ai commandé avant l'été et pas décue du tout  !!! 
> 
> ...


Sympa le petit cadeau.
Merci pour ta réponse  .

----------


## Mos

Bon bah... y en a plus a Leclerc, y en a plus a Carrefour... y en a plus nul part, j'vais devoir commander !

Heureusement que les derniers étaient gratos !    ::  
Mais bon un peu chiant quand même qu'ils ne vendent plus cette marque je sais pas pourquoi en plus   :?  c'est chiant

----------


## mimine

> Bon bah... y en a plus a Leclerc, y en a plus a Carrefour... y en a plus nul part, j'vais devoir commander !
> 
> Heureusement que les derniers étaient gratos !    
> Mais bon un peu chiant quand même qu'ils ne vendent plus cette marque je sais pas pourquoi en plus   :?  c'est chiant


ben tout simplement parce que les gens actuellement préfèrent en général payer un gel douche 250ml moins de 2... libre à eux de se mettre plein de saletés sur le corps...   :beurk:  et de cautionner les tests sur les animaux (re-  :beurk:  )

Ce qui me fait dire ça : lundi, on va faire des courses, et en passant à la caisse le gel douche gommant, la caissière s'exclame "ouuuu ça fait cher le gel douche dites donc"    ::  

Perso je pense que je vais commander, je regrette simplement que pour les savons "mains" liquides, il n'y ait pas de recharges proposées... dommage, ça aurait fait moins d'emballage !

----------


## djeanette57

Oui c'est vrai, les gens veulent pas mettre beaucoup pour un gel douche...   :hein2: 

A mon carrouf ils font encore les gels douches et shammpoings mais pas trop de choix je suis tout le temps sur le même et j'aime pas trop  :hein2:  . 

Et pis comme je pense passer sur cette marque pour tout mes produits, autant que je les commande sur le site, au moins je suis sure de tout avoir !   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## walisépa

> ben tout simplement parce que les gens actuellement préfèrent en général payer un gel douche 250ml moins de 2... libre à eux de se mettre plein de saletés sur le corps...  et de cautionner les tests sur les animaux (re-  )


Je pense aussi que c'est parce que le petit olivier ne fait pas de pub, du moins moi j'ai jamais vu de pub de cette marque.
Et puis si leurs produits sont aussi bien cachés chez vous que chez moi dans les rayons des magasins, franchement c'est normal quoi.
Mais aussi parce que beaucoup de personnes inorgent que leur produits de toilette sont testés sur les animaux.

----------


## djeanette57

En même temps j'ai jamais vu de pub pour les poduits non testés sur animaux; du moins à la TV... ailleurs je sais pas mais bon...   :hein2:

----------


## ANMel

A mon avis, y a aussi le fait que Le petit olivier reste une petit entreprise, comparé à L'Oréal, leurs millions d'euros et leurs dizaines de gammes de produits. Ils n'ont pas forcément les moyens de faire de la pub TV

----------


## Mos

Ben... ouais c'est compréhensible aussi pour ceux qui n'arrive pas a s'en sortir de prendre ce qui y a de moins cher. 
 :hein2: 
Mais quand on a le choix je trouve ça naz de pas préférer les naturels. 
 :| 


J'vais devoir commander, mais ce qui m'embête c'est que je peux pas sentir l'odeur sur le pc ! Grrr 
Parce que j'aime bien sentir les savons quand j'achète    ::

----------


## walisépa

1ére commande sur leur site effectuée, j'espère la recevoir vite et avec échantillons  .
Sinon euh plus de 85 de commande  .

----------


## djeanette57

> Ben... ouais c'est compréhensible aussi pour ceux qui n'arrive pas a s'en sortir de prendre ce qui y a de moins cher. 
>  :hein2: 
> Mais quand on a le choix je trouve ça naz de pas préférer les naturels. 
>  :| 
> 
> 
> J'vais devoir commander, *mais ce qui m'embête c'est que je peux pas sentir l'odeur* sur le pc ! Grrr 
> Parce que j'aime bien sentir les savons quand j'achète


J'ai essayé tous les parfums, et ils sentent tous très bons    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## chocoflavie

> 1ére commande sur leur site effectuée, j'espère la recevoir vite et avec échantillons  .
> Sinon euh plus de 85 de commande  .


ouh dis donc tu t'es fait plaisir    ::   ::    moi j'en cherche dans les boutiques autour de moi, jtrouve pas, je vais me rabatre sur les commandes  :hein2:

----------


## djeanette57

Pas étonnant, ils ne font pas la marque partout    ::   :hein2:  ...

----------


## chocoflavie

ah non mais trop fort! au moment ou je dis ca le matin, je tombe sur des produits ce midi! j'avais un  franprix près de mon boulot, et je ne trouvais jamais des produits le petit olivier. 

et la je rentre de vacances, j'y vais ce midi (ça faisait un bail que je n'y était pas allée), et ils ont changé l'enseigne, c'est devenu un carrefour market! du coup je tente ma chance, et la hop, les produits le petit olivier!!! 

trop bien! j'adore quand le changement d'enseigne sert a quelque chose    ::    résultat, j'ai pris plusieurs shampoing,  gel douche , et la creme pour les mains a la lavande!

pour ceux qui habitent Paris ou travaillent Paris proche 18e, je vous donne l'adresse, c'est au carefour market de guy moquet (ligne 13) dans le 18e.

Pour les prix, quelques exemple, c'est 3,12 le gel creme douche, 3,22 le savon liquide ou 3,40 le shampoing soin...

alors bon, vu les prix carément abordables je trouve , plus d'excuses pour ceux qui disent qu'acheter des produits non testés ca coute trop cher    ::   :kao8:

----------


## TVNSIC

Je me suis fait plaisir avec les produits du Petit Olivier à mon Leclerc. Shampooing, savonettes, soin cheveux, et bain douche! En plus niveau prix, c'est nettement plus abordable que ce que k'achète en général. Là c'est moins de trois euros le shampooing contre presque neuf avec wele****. Et la quantité est supérieure.

----------


## djeanette57

Oui je trouve aussi que leurs prix sont plus qu'abordables; c'est pour ca que je vais rester sur cette marque !!   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## kashaya

Question pub, la marque travaille actuellement sur un spot pour soutenir leur gamme de shampooings.
En effet, je pense que cela permettra de booster un peu leurs ventes. ..

----------


## walisépa

> Question pub, la marque travaille actuellement sur un spot pour soutenir leur gamme de shampooings.
> En effet, je pense que cela permettra de booster un peu leurs ventes. ..


On devrait donc en trouver plus facilement.
Reste à voir si ils ne vont pas augnmenter leurs prix  .

----------


## TVNSIC

Ca serait bien de les trouver plus facilement c'est clair!
Quand je les ai cherchés, l'autre jour, je suis passée plusieurs fois dans le rayon avant de les trouver. Ils étaient vraiment tout en bas, ils sont pas en place d'honneur dans les rayons.
Enfin, l'essentiel est que je sache où ils se trouvent maintenant

----------


## walisépa

J'ai reçu ma commande (rapidement) et je suis blasée.
Je sais pas si c'est les gels douche ou le carton trop grand qui a fait que certain ce sont intégralement vidés dans le carton, mais au final tous les produits étaient couverts de gel douche, quelques bouteilles déformées, quelques unes de complétement vides.

En cadeau j'ai eu un savon qui baignait dans le gel douche, j'vous laisse imaginer la tronche du savon  .

Et franchement pas beaucoup de protection, juste un peu de papier bulles à l'intérieur du carton, sur les parois, rien de plus.

Là je suis déçue. J'pense que je vais leur envoyer un mail pour les avertir de comment j'ai reçu ma commande à plus de 85, aprés la faute à qui, eux? La poste (colis pas abîmé)? même si je sais que j'aurais rien en retour mais bon!

----------


## ANMel

C'est pas normal cette histoire de colis ! Téléphone-leur directement, si tu peux :

*PAR TELEPHONE :*
      Contactez notre *Service  Clients* au *04 90 56 91 20*

----------


## walisépa

> C'est pas normal cette histoire de colis ! Téléphone-leur directement, si tu peux :
> 
> *PAR TELEPHONE :*
> Contactez notre *Service Clients* au *04 90 56 91 20*


Mouai j'avais pas pensé à leur téléphoner.
Merci

----------


## ANMel

Je pense que c'est toujours mieux de téléphoner quand on peut, comme ça ils sont quasiment obligé de répondre à tes questions et tes remarques, alors qu'un mail ou une lettre ça se jette vite-fait bien-fait à la corbeille. Mais c'est vrai qu'au pire, ils peuvent raccrocher au nez aussi ! [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_mrg.gif[/img]

----------


## walisépa

Je viens d'appeler pour leur dire.
J'ai eu une personne trés gentille. Elle a repris mes coordonnées pour retrouver la commande et tout, et elle porte réclamation (surement à l'endroit ou c'est parti) afin qu'ils me recontacte.
Voilà j'en sais pas plus.

----------


## djeanette57

Ah c'est dommage pour toi, moi je sais qu'avec ma commande je n'avais pas eu de problèmes ...  :hein2:

----------


## walisépa

Je viens de voir pour la 1ère fois aujourd'hui leur pub à la TV.

----------


## LittleParadise

> Je viens de voir pour la 1ère fois aujourd'hui leur pub à la TV.


Elle est bien ?

----------


## mely3969

Vous commandez ou les produits?
avant il y en avait dans le auchan ou je vais . et le rayon a carrement mais carrement diminuée .

----------


## djeanette57

Moi je commande sur leur site : 

http://www.lepetitolivier.com/site/dsp/ ... /index.php

 ::

----------


## walisépa

> Envoyé par walisépa
> 
> Je viens de voir pour la 1ère fois aujourd'hui leur pub à la TV.
> 
> 
> Elle est bien ?


Trés trés courte!

Le soucis c'est que si les rayons se vident des produits le PO, les futurs clients vont vite se lasser de les chercher  .

----------


## loo

Walisépa, ça s'est arrangé pour ta commande?

----------


## walisépa

> Walisépa, ça s'est arrangé pour ta commande?


Pas de nouvelles!
Je vais les relancer par mail j'pense.

----------


## Plastoplas

1ère commande faite aujourd'hui! 
j'espère que je ne serai pas déçue par la qualité des produits et que la livraison se passera bien....   ::

----------


## schtroumpfette

J'ai testé le savon a l'huile d'olive et j'adhére, il sent trés bon en plus

----------


## LittleParadise

Je suis blasée, n'importe ou ou je vais, les seuls gels douches (enfin, c'est déja ca me dira-t'on) qu'il y ait, c'est celui a l'huilde d'olive et au karité..
Je cherche désespérément celui le rouge, à la cerise et je sais plus quoi mais pas moyen de trouver ...

----------


## djeanette57

Faut commander sur leur site, au moins tu es sure d'avoir le parfum que tu veux ...

----------


## LittleParadise

> Faut commander sur leur site, au moins tu es sure d'avoir le parfum que tu veux ...


Oui je suis d'accord , mais je préfèrerai le trouver en magasin, parce que les frais de ports sont quand même en plus

----------


## Flee

J'utilise certains produits de la gamme le petit olivier, en particulier le gel douche karité    et je viens d'acheter le lait démaquillant à l'argan ainsi que la crème de jour à l'argan, ben fort déçue, ça pue et la texture mué -_-

----------


## Valy la parson

Le baume à lèvre est efficace, mais je ne trouve pas de shampoing près de chez moi, il n'y a que du bain douche   :?   En tout cas, celui au citron/verveine sent super bon, j'adore !   :amour3:

----------


## djeanette57

> J'utilise certains produits de la gamme le petit olivier, en particulier le gel douche karité  et je viens d'acheter le* lait démaquillant à l'argan ainsi que la crème de jour à l'argan,* ben fort déçue, ça pue et la texture mué -_-



Ben moi je les ai et j'en suis super contente !!!

----------


## djeanette57

> Envoyé par djeanette57
> 
> Faut commander sur leur site, au moins tu es sure d'avoir le parfum que tu veux ... 
> 
> 
> Oui je suis d'accord , mais je préfèrerai le trouver en magasin, parce que les frais de ports sont quand même en plus


Ben les FDP sont offerts si tu commandes pour 35 euros, c'est faisable   ..

----------


## cactusss

Je trouve quasiment plus de leur produit en magasin,c'est vraiment dommage.

----------


## walisépa

> je viens d'acheter le lait démaquillant à l'argan


Moi je le trouve vraiment bien leur démaquillant.

Par contre mes cheveux n'apprécient pas particulièrement leurs shampooing. 
Ca leur fait rien de spécial hein, mais c'est pas le mieux que j'ai essayé en shampooing non testé.

----------


## ANMel

> je viens d'acheter le* lait démaquillant à l'argan ainsi que la crème de jour à l'argan,* ben fort déçue, ça pue et la texture mué -_-


J'ai essayé que la crème à l'huile d'argan, et déçue aussi, ça sent l'alcool et ça me rougit le visage ... Je continue quand même à en mettre en alternance avec une autre crème de jour bio (mais pas non-testé apparement ...) histoire que mon visage s'y habitue, et ne pas gaspiller le tube !

----------


## kashaya

Dans la gamme argan, j'ai beaucoup aimé le gommage pour le visage

----------


## Plastoplas

Bien reçu ma commande aujourd'hui!
tout y était, rien ne s'est ouvert, et j'ai même eu un petit savon au karité commerce équitable en cadeau!
à tester maintenant!

----------


## chocoflavie

bon alors voila, Le petit Olivier est clairement ma marque préférée, j'ai absolument tout de chez eux, du moins de ce qu'ils proposent, ce sont vraiment des produits pas chers et faciles a trouver partout, bref je suis conquise par cette marque!!!

bon par contre le seul produit de leur marque que je n'arrive désespérément pas a trouver en magasin (sur internet ils y sont mais je voudrais éviter de commander sur internet et d'avoir la mauvaise surprise comme certains ont eu d'avoir leurs produits eclatés dans le carton),

ce sont les apres shampoing ou masque pour cheveux,

je trouve facilement les shmapoing soin sinon, mais pas les marques ou apres shampoing en magasin, pourtant je sais qu'ils existent puisqu'ils y sont sur internet

alors quelqu'un sait il dans quelle boutique en région parisienne ou sur paris je peux en trouver????

----------


## Adibou

J'en ai trouvé au Auchoune de Plaisir (78), mais yen a pas à chaque fois, donc je fais le stock en général.

----------


## chocoflavie

ah zut, a celui de la défense en tout cas j'en ai encore jamais vu

----------


## ANMel

Pour les Nantais, au Lecler* de Paridis (près de la Beaujoire), il y avait absolument tous les produits la dernière fois que j'y suis allée !

----------


## Noemie-

je ne peux plu me passer de leur baume à lèvre, il est génial, tenu parfaite, texture parfaite, pas la moindre gerçure, si j'oublie d'en mettre et que les gerçures surviennent, j'ai juste à en mettre une fois et c'est repartie pour des lèvres lisses... j'adore !

----------


## Pinkie

J'ai acheté le lait démaquillant, au début je me suis dit que j'allais galérer pour enlever le mascara et tout (waterproof) mais il marche trop bien    ::   Et il sent bon en plus    ::

----------


## Laurellange

> J'ai acheté le lait démaquillant, au début je me suis dit que j'allais galérer pour enlever le mascara et tout (waterproof) mais il marche trop bien     Et il sent bon en plus


Tu as réussi à trouver un mascara waterproof non testé ? Je suis intéressée !

----------


## Pinkie

Non pour le maquillage je trouve pas trop, donc celui la est testé    ::   Après pour les crèmes, gels douche et tout j'ai pratiquement tout de non testés, ce qu'il me reste testé je m'en sert que pour les finir mais c'est rare parce que je préfère les produits de l*sh et le petit olivier ^^ Puis le maquillage faut dire que c'est ma mère qui me le paye donc quand je lui montre des trucs pas testés c'est assez cher et elle est pas trop ok ... sauf la pour mon anniversaire je vais demander le stock, et justement j'en cherche un mascara waterproof et non testé.

----------


## Laurellange

> Non pour le maquillage je trouve pas trop, donc celui la est testé     Après pour les crèmes, gels douche et tout j'ai pratiquement tout de non testés, ce qu'il me reste testé je m'en sert que pour les finir mais c'est rare parce que je préfère les produits de l*sh et le petit olivier ^^ Puis le maquillage faut dire que c'est ma mère qui me le paye donc quand je lui montre des trucs pas testés c'est assez cher et elle est pas trop ok ... sauf la pour mon anniversaire je vais demander le stock, et justement j'en cherche un mascara waterproof et non testé.


Oki, tant pis    ::    Si tu trouves tu me dis, peut-être du côté Stargazer ou Too Faced (on trouve parfois ces marques chez Sephora pour info)

----------


## Pinkie

Oui sur le site de sephora j'en ai vu un de Too Faced mais les avis était pas bon   :?

----------


## Pinkie

Bon désolée du double post mais j'ai rien dit en fait, y'en a un waterproof a 20 qui a de bon avis, donc je l'essaierai je pense ^^

----------


## Noemie-

pourquoi vous voulez du waterproof ?

----------


## Pinkie

Parce que ça tient mieux puis l'été je passe mon temps à la piscine et à la mer donc j'aime bien ne pas ressembler à un panda quand je sors de l'eau    ::

----------


## Noemie-

bah justement j'ai remarqué que cté le contraire chez moi   ::   . J'ai des mascara à finir, avant d'en prendre des non testés. Je suis passée du waterproof au normal... Je vais à la piscine 3 fois par semaine après le travail où je suis donc maquillée, avec le waterproof je sortais de l'eau en panda et impossible d'enlever le noir sans démaquillant. Avec le normal je sors de l'eau, ok j'ai quasi plu de mascara mais au moins je ne fais pas panda   ::   parce qu'il part tout seul, et si jamais j'ai du noir en dessous des yeux je peux l'enlever avec les doigts sans soucis.

Enfin bon, tout ceci n'est que ma propre expérience, évidemment, le but n'était peutêtre pas d'aller à la piscine maquillée et d'en resortir sans rien..    ::

----------


## FasaKe

pareil pour moi, le waterproof coule au contact de l'eau, alors que le normal pas du tout    ::

----------


## Pinkie

Ben je suis tombée sur le bon alors, parce qu'il tient super bien xD enfin ça serait le bon s'il était pas testé   :kao6:  Je vais galérer à en trouver un qui tient autant je crois   :kao7:

----------


## FasaKe

J'ai beau chercher à chaque fois dans les grandes surfaces près de chez moi, et je trouve rien    ::  
j'aimerais bien retrouver leur lait démaquillant parce que j'aimais bien, mais je sais pas ou le trouver dans l'histoire.

----------


## Adibou

T'es d'ou fasake ?

Moi je suis contente, j'ai ENFIN trouvé le gel douche à la cerise   :kao3: 

Moi j'en trouves plein partout du petit Olivier c'est bizarre (auchan, simply, monoprix etc ...)    ::

----------


## cactusss

Chez nous les produits que proposent les magasins sont limité. Je trouve seulement les shampoings et quelques crèmes.

----------


## FasaKe

je suis dans le 95. Simply et auchan et cora rien par chez moi. Je vais aller refaire un tour cette aprem pour en trouver. Surtout que cette marque est assez connue, donc je suis moi même étonnée de ne pas en trouver.

----------


## cactusss

Chez moi à Auchan il n'y en a pas, il y en a seulement dans les Leclerc !

----------


## FasaKe

ah ba ca tombe bien j'ai pas de leclerc vers chez moi   :lol2:

----------


## Pinkie

Moi j'achète à carrefour   ::   je trouve quelques shampooing, quelques gel douche puis le lait démaquillant, la crème hydratante et le gommage   ::

----------


## FasaKe

c'est bon j'en ai enfin trouvé. Par contre le choix est super limité, gels douche ou shampoings c'est tout. J'ai donc juste prit un shampoing soin.

----------


## walisépa

J'essaie en vain de passer une nouvelle commande sur leur site, mais au moment de régler avec ma CB ca veut pas, me demande un code style sécurité ou ché pas quoi  ... 
Ca vous l'fait aussi chez vous?

----------


## gnouf

Tu as une masterc*rd ou Vis* ?
Parce que voilà ce que m'indique ma banque :



> *Une nouvelle règlementation de MasterCard et de VISA, destinée à
> renforcer la sécurité des paiements par carte bancaire sur Internet,
> est entrée en vigueur.* Les commerçants affichant les logos
> "MasterCard Secure Code" ou "Verified by Visa" nous demandent désormais
> de contrôler votre identité lorsque vous payez vos achats par carte
> bancaire sur leur site.
> A cette fin, vous devez adhérer au service gratuit d'authentification
> des paiements carte bancaire. Vous bénéficierez ainsi d'une sécurité
> accrue et vous pourrez continuer d'acheter sur Internet avec votre
> ...

----------


## walisépa

> Tu as une masterc*rd ou Vis* ?
> Parce que voilà ce que m'indique ma banque :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Une nouvelle règlementation de MasterCard et de VISA, destinée à
> renforcer la sécurité des paiements par carte bancaire sur Internet,
> est entrée en vigueur.* Les commerçants affichant les logos
> ...


Ouai me demande un truc de ce genre. J'ai une Visa.
Pourtant l'année dernière j'pouvais encore payer en CB pis là peux plus.
Et ma banque m'a pas averti de ce renforcement.
Faut appeler la banque donc?
Merci  .

----------


## gnouf

Bah en fait, c'est ce qui est indiqué sur le site internet de ma banque, dans mon espace (que je viens juste d'ouvrir donc je ne sais pas depuis qd c'est en vigueur). Il y a ensuite un lien pour demander ces codes.
Mais tu dois pouvoir demander ça directement à ta banque par tél ou sur place. Mais sinon, moi non plus je n'ai jamais été informée de ce changement alors que je paie régulièrement sur internet.

Ce qui me fait penser que moi aussi, il faut que je demande ces codes de sécurité

----------


## walisépa

> Bah en fait, c'est ce qui est indiqué sur le site internet de ma banque, dans mon espace (que je viens juste d'ouvrir donc je ne sais pas depuis qd c'est en vigueur). Il y a ensuite un lien pour demander ces codes.
> Mais tu dois pouvoir demander ça directement à ta banque par tél ou sur place. Mais sinon, moi non plus je n'ai jamais été informée de ce changement alors que je paie régulièrement sur internet.
> 
> Ce qui me fait penser que moi aussi, il faut que je demande ces codes de sécurité


Tu es à quelle banque?
Mouai ben j'vais aller voir ca sur mon compte alors. Pis si j'y pige rien, j'appelerai la banque demain.
Merciiii

----------


## gnouf

CMutuel (région LACO)
Le texte que j'ai mis est indiqué sous forme d'avertissement en haut de page dès que je m'identifie

----------


## walisépa

> CMutuel (région LACO)
> Le texte que j'ai mis est indiqué sous forme d'avertissement en haut de page dès que je m'identifie


Oh ben j'vais aller voir! Moi je suis chez la banque rouge  noire!

Edit: Ben non moi y a rien de rien, aussi bien en partie privée que publique.

----------


## ANMel

Aujourd'hui, en faisant un tour à Monopr*x, je suis tombée sur de nouveaux gels douches du Petit Olivier ! Il s'agit de gels douches certifiés bio (cosmebio). Ce ne sont pas ceux de la gamme "nature provençale", les parfums sont différents, le packaging aussi n'est pas le même (ils sont blancs, un peu dans le même genre de la gamme à l'huile d'argan).

Quelqu'un d'autre les aurait vu ? Je ne les trouve pas sur la boutique en ligne de la marque.

Du coup, maintenant qu'ils font des gels douches bios, j'espère sincèrement qu'ils feront aussi des shampiongs bios !

----------


## Valy la parson

Je n'ai pas vu ces produits bios, ou peut être pas remarqués. Je suis allée au Super U cet après-midi pour racheter des savons et du shampoing (d'ailleurs il me donne les cheveux doux et je trouve qu'il sent bon). Bonne nouvelle : ma famille a accepté d'utiliser ces produits, ma mère a même trouvé un shampoing pour cheveux colorés    ::

----------


## ANMel

Je n'en ai pas vu ni au super U ni carrouf, et pas non plus sur leurs sites internet, seulement à Monoprix !  Du coup, je leur ai envoyé un mail pour ssavoir si je n'étais pas folle  et s'ils avaient bien lancé une nouvelle gamme de gels douches bio, ils viennent de me répondre :



> Bonjour ***
> 
> Nous vous remercions de lintérêt accordé à nos  produits.
> Vous faites sans doute allusion à notre nouvelle gamme de douches Certifiée Bio, que nous venons juste de lancer.
> Prochainement, nous allons mettre à jour notre site internet et allons intégrer cette nouvelle gamme afin que les consommateurs puissent commander en ligne. 
> 
> En vous remerciant de votre message, 
> Très cordialement,


Donc oui, pour ceux que ça intéresse, vous trouverez bientôt des gels douches bio Le Petit Olivier, je trouve ça super !  Parce que du coup, je trouve que les anciens produits ont un peu mal "vieilli" niveau composition à côté des récents. Je prie pour des shampoings bio !

----------


## matitine

J'avais un démaquillant que je ne supporte pas (plaque rouge sur le visage), donc hier suis allée en cata à carrouf dans l'espoir de dénicher un truc non testé mais sans trop y croire.

Et hooo miracle! Moi qui habituellement ne trouve même pas de shampoing, ben j'ai carrément trouvé le démaquillant! J'suis trop contente, en plus j'le trouve super.

Par contre ils avaient pas de baume à lèvre dommage...

Sur leur site j'ai vu qu'il y en avait plusieurs, vous utilisez lequel (de baume à lèvre)? Je pense que je vais faire un commande un de ces 4, car je trouve vraiment rien en grande surface, c'est chiant.

----------


## ANMel

J'utilise celui au Karité que je trouve très bien, je le préfère à celui à l'huile d'olive qui fait un peu trop "huile" une fois appliqué !

----------


## matitine

Oki merci.

C'est normal que sur leur site c'est marqué que leurs produits FINIS ne sont pas testés? Leurs fournisseurs sont sensé pas tester non plus non?

----------


## ANMel

Cherche dans les pages précédentes, ça a été expliqué au moins 5 fois ...
Ils disent que les produits finis ne sont pas testés sur les animaux parce que légalement ils n'ont pas le droit de s'engager au nom de leurs fournisseurs d'ingrédients, mais ils sont labellisés One Voice, donc les fournisseurs ne testent pas non plus.

----------


## Valy la parson

J'ai le baume à lèvre au beurre de karité et il me convient très bien    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## lycange

> Aujourd'hui, en faisant un tour à Monopr*x, je suis tombée sur de nouveaux gels douches du Petit Olivier ! Il s'agit de gels douches certifiés bio (cosmebio). Ce ne sont pas ceux de la gamme "nature provençale", les parfums sont différents, le packaging aussi n'est pas le même (ils sont blancs, un peu dans le même genre de la gamme à l'huile d'argan).
> 
> Quelqu'un d'autre les aurait vu ? Je ne les trouve pas sur la boutique en ligne de la marque.
> 
> Du coup, maintenant qu'ils font des gels douches bios, j'espère sincèrement qu'ils feront aussi des shampiongs bios !



je les ai decouvert aujourd hui a mon carref*** c est une semaine speciale "méditerrannée" du coup y a toute la gamme de petit O

----------


## Alrunnae

j'ai acheté le lait pour le corps au beurre de karité du burkina fasso, vraiment sympa, en plu il est en gros conditionnement (500 ml) pour pas cher chez monop (moins de 10). Par contre, j'trouve pas de shampoing de cette marque.

----------


## hatchiko

tu peux trouver le champooing à carrefour aussi    ::   en tout cas au mien il y est! 
et maintenant y'a aussi le baume pour les lèvres, la crème pour les mains, et les savons de la gamme Méditerranée (y'avait que le beurre de karité et l'huile d'argan au début)    ::

----------


## ANMel

> et maintenant y'a aussi le baume pour les lèvres, la crème pour les mains, et les savons de la gamme Méditerranée (y'avait que le beurre de karité et l'huile d'argan au début)


Rooooh, je veux !

----------


## Alrunnae

> tu peux trouver le shampooing à carrefour aussi     en tout cas au mien il y est! 
> et maintenant y'a aussi le baume pour les lèvres, la crème pour les mains, et les savons de la gamme Méditerranée (y'avait que le beurre de karité et l'huile d'argan au début)


non, dans mon carrouf, ils ne font pas cette marque. Au pire je commanderai sur Internet le moment venu, j'ai vu qu'on pouvait, mais j'aime bien sentir les produits avant

----------


## Manly

Merci aux membres de Rescue de m'avoir fait découvrir cette marque. J'adore    ::

----------


## ANMel

J'ai oublié de préciser, Le petit olivier a changé sa phrase concernant les tests sur les animaux sur leurs emballages ! Cela devrait limiter les questions sur le "produit fini non-testé". Désormais, ils disent "Le petit olivier est contre les tests sur les animaux"

----------


## ANMel

Bon, je commence à être SACREMENT impatiente que la marque mette ses sites à jour, parce qu'en plus des gels douches et savons bio, je suis encore tombée sur des nouveaux produits aujourd'hui ! C'était des produits à l'argile verte, genre masque etc. Mais aucune info sur le net !

----------


## mely3969

ils ont aussi agrandi leur gel douche de 250 a 500ml
le vert pour homme est genial , celui au lait aussi
et leur savon au karité pour le visage un regal .

----------


## hatchiko

> ils ont aussi agrandi leur gel douche de 250 a 500ml
> le vert pour homme est genial , celui au lait aussi
> et leur savon au karité pour le visage un regal .


j'ai pas tout ça moi dans mon carrouf    ::   le site internet n'est pas à jour? c'est chiant ça... en plus faut que je passe ma commande...

----------


## mely3969

> Envoyé par mely3969
> 
> ils ont aussi agrandi leur gel douche de 250 a 500ml
> le vert pour homme est genial , celui au lait aussi
> et leur savon au karité pour le visage un regal .
> 
> 
> j'ai pas tout ça moi dans mon carrouf    le site internet n'est pas à jour? c'est chiant ça... en plus faut que je passe ma commande...


Pour ma part cest pas a carrefour mais a auchan que je trouve ce bonheur

----------


## Noemie-

j'ai trouvé leur crème de douche   :banane:   au beurre de karité, il sent super bon et est très agréable !! 

Je trouve qu'ils ont bien améliorés leur packaging    ::

----------


## FasaKe

Ils ont enlevés toute la gamme à mon auchan je ne sais pas pourquoi, je suis dégoutée    ::

----------


## walisépa

> Ils ont enlevés toute la gamme à mon auchan je ne sais pas pourquoi, je suis dégoutée


Ouai moi aussi  ... j'en trouve plus qu'à Carrouf' mais c'est super limité en choix!

----------


## Alrunnae

z'avez pas un monoprix près de chez vous ? Ils vendent, en général, bcp de produits Le Petit Olivier

----------


## FasaKe

> z'avez pas un monoprix près de chez vous ? Ils vendent, en général, bcp de produits Le Petit Olivier


non  
sinon à mon carrouf ils font que les gels douche, et un seul shampoing, snifouille mon baume à lèvre chéri et mon shampoing chéri, je vais faire comment moi

----------


## walisépa

> z'avez pas un monoprix près de chez vous ? Ils vendent, en général, bcp de produits Le Petit Olivier


Nan a pas  .


A Carrouf' je trouve un gel douche de 500ml à la verveine, mais je comprends pas pourquoi on le trouve pas sur leur site?!
Perso 500ml m'intéresse plus que 250ml.

----------


## Valy la parson

Au super U où je vais en acheter d'habitude, il y avait des shampoings mais plus de savons qui sentent super bon, il n'y avait que ceux au beurre de karité...    ::   Faudra que j'y retourne la prochaine fois.

----------


## MeloOny

J'ai failli acheter le baume hydratant pour les lèvres au beurre de karité tout à l'heure...
Mais j'ai reposé quand j'ai vu dans la liste des ingrédients "dioxyde de titane", "mica"... qu'est ce que du mica fait dedans ?  
Et le dioxyde de titane est une nanoparticule... donc je l'ai pas trouvé très "clean" ce produit...

----------


## LittleParadise

> J'ai failli acheter le baume hydratant pour les lèvres au beurre de karité tout à l'heure...
> Mais j'ai reposé quand j'ai vu dans la liste des ingrédients "dioxyde de titane", "mica"... qu'est ce que du mica fait dedans ?  
> Et le dioxyde de titane est une nanoparticule... donc je l'ai pas trouvé très "clean" ce produit...


Il me semble que le mica c'est une sorte de poudre colorante ?

----------


## MeloOny

Le mica c'est un minéral, et fait parti du granite... ça sert d'isolant thermique entre autre (y'en a dans les fours, c'est le machin noir qu'on voit sur la vitre).
J'ai fait une p'tite recherche sur internet, et ils disent que c'est transparent... donc je ne vois pas quelles propriétés ça peut apporter à un baume hydratant

----------


## LittleParadise

http://www.aroma-zone.com/aroma/colorants2.asp#mica

Pour moi le Mica c'était ca, donc je pense que c'est une façon de colorer ton baume à lèvres non ?

----------


## MeloOny

Ah oui c'est possible, ça doit lui donner un côté "scintillant".

----------


## LittleParadise

Oui !  
Je suis super contente, ma mère m'a trouvé un gel douche "crème" à la rose en format 500ml ! Exactement ce que je cherchais, j'ai hâte de l'essayer !

----------


## Noemie-

il existe en crème maintenant celui à la rose ?   ::  

Il sent trop bon en gel douche !   :amour3:

----------


## LittleParadise

> il existe en crème maintenant celui à la rose ?   
> 
> Il sent trop bon en gel douche !   :amour3:


Je suis totalement d'accord !  
Et oui, apparemment il existe ! (Elle l'a trouvé à L*cler !) 
Il sent trop trop bon aussi et le fait que ce soit en crème je trouve ca super pour la peau qui sera agressée cet été !!

----------


## Noemie-

demain je vais chez Lecl*r    ::  

ouais j'aime bien aussi les crèmes, c'est pour ça que je me suis ruée sur la seule qu'il y avait à carrouf au karité. Je préfère au gel douche basique !    ::

----------


## LittleParadise

J'espère que tu l'as trouveras !

----------


## Noemie-

Ouiiiiiiii   :kao1: 

il les ont tous au lecl*r je suis trop contente !!! 

Y'a plein de nouveau gout, c'est super. en  + les nouveau flacon s'ouvre beaucoup mieux que les autres, c'est cool.

Du coup j'ai pris celui Verveine/citron et bordel dans la douche j'en aurais bouffer, il sent trop bon !!!   :kao3:

----------


## LittleParadise

Ah c'est super !!  
Je trouve aussi que le format 500ml est vraiment pratique et économique!

----------


## ANMel

Les nouveaux gels douches et savons bio : http://www.lepetitolivier.fr/gamme_bio/

Les nouveaux gels douches 500ml : http://www.lepetitolivier.fr/gamme_500ml/

Les nouveaux shampoings et autres capillaires bio : http://www.lepetitolivier.fr/gamme_capillaire/

La nouvelle gamme visage à l'argile verte : http://www.lepetitolivier.fr/gamme_argile/

Et du savon d'alep : http://www.lepetitolivier.fr/gamme_alep/


Si avec ça, on n'a pas tout ce qu'il nous faut en non-testé et abordable ...

----------


## hatchiko

:kao3:  :kao3: 

mon homme va être furieux, je vais commander    ::

----------


## ANMel

Y a pas encore les nouveaux produits sur le site de vente en ligne ! 

Par contre, à Leclerc j'ai trouvé le shampoing bio à la camomille pour cheveux blonds que je voulais tester !  Y avait la plupart des nouveaux produits (les nouveaux shampoings mais pas les après-shampoings et les masques, la plupart des gels douches, et la gamme à l'argile)

----------


## Noemie-

oh ben je veux bien ton avis pour celui à la camomille j'ai hésité la dernière fois   ::

----------


## ANMel

Alors, je n'ai fait qu'un shampoing avec pour l'instant, (j'alterne pour finir mon autre shampoing bio mais pas non-testé) et j'aime beaucoup 

Donc mon avis sur celui à la camomille pour cheveux blonds : Il sent bon déjà, mais surtout dans le flacon, une fois que tu t'en mousses la tête, c'est très discret. La texture est un peu plus épaisse que les précédents shampoings du Petit Olivier, et il mousse plus également, donc amélioration de ce côté ! Pas besoin d'en mettre beaucoup, attention donc au dosage parce qu'il reste plus liquide qu'un shampoing chimique de grande surface habituel. Il se rince très bien. Pas d'effets démêlant significatif, mais j'ai l'habitude des shampoings bio depuis un moment donc j'ai la technique pour ne pas avoir de nuds sans utiliser d'après-shampoing ! Il laisse les cheveux doux, et légèrement plus brillants à la lumière effectivement.

Bref, très bien, je trouve qu'ils se sont sacrément améliorés niveau shampoing ! Bio, de bonne qualité, et pas trop cher !  J'avais laissé tombé les shampoings du Petit Olivier que je trouvais trop chimique après avoir testé des bios (malheureusement pas One Voice), donc là je reviens à cette marque sans soucis.

Maintenant, j'ai bien envie de tester un masque à l'argile verte, mon pauvre visage souffre de petits boutons et de rougeurs avec l'été ...

----------


## hatchiko

personnellement j'aime beaucoup les anciens shampooings du petit olivier... mais il faut dire que j'ai des dreads alors forcément je n'ai pas les même critères...

mais je testerai quand même les nouveaux shampooings    ::  

qu'est ce que tu entends quand tu dis "trop chimique" par rapport aux autres shampooings bio?   :kao4:

----------


## ANMel

Je parle des "vieux" shampoings, ceux que tu aimes bien ! Ils ne sont pas bios du tout, ils contiennent même des parabens, c'est pour ça que je ne les utilisais plus, mais que j'ai utilisé d'autres marques de shampoings bio (Surtout Snö et Lovea), mais maintenant qu'ils ont sorti des nouveaux shampoings bio, je vais les prendre !

----------


## Laurellange

> Je parle des "vieux" shampoings, ceux que tu aimes bien ! Ils ne sont pas bios du tout, ils contiennent même des parabens, c'est pour ça que je ne les utilisais plus, mais que j'ai utilisé d'autres marques de shampoings bio (Surtout *Snö et Lovea*), mais maintenant qu'ils ont sorti des nouveaux shampoings bio, je vais les prendre !


Snö et Lovea sont clean ?

----------


## hatchiko

> Je parle des "vieux" shampoings, ceux que tu aimes bien ! Ils ne sont pas bios du tout, ils contiennent même des parabens, c'est pour ça que je ne les utilisais plus, mais que j'ai utilisé d'autres marques de shampoings bio (Surtout Snö et Lovea), mais maintenant qu'ils ont sorti des nouveaux shampoings bio, je vais les prendre !


les vieux ne sont pas bio?????   :shock:  :etonne2:   ::

----------


## ANMel

Laurellange > Non, ce n'est pas vraiment clean ... Enfin, ils disent l'être en prétextant le label Cosmebio, mais ils ne sont pas sur One Voice, et le label Cosmebio ne garantit que le produit fini en ce qui concerne les tests, donc voilà. Mais niveau bio abordable en GMS, on ne trouve pas autre chose en shampoing. J'ai essayé du So'bio de chez Léa Nature un jour que j'en ai trouvé, une catastrophe sur mes cheveux, c'était de la paille ...

Hatchiko  Heu, absolument pas, non !  Ils sont non-testés, mais pas bio, comme la plupart des vieux produits (gels douches, savonnettes ...). Surtout les shampoigs, on y trouve des parabens et des silicones. Les produits bio du Petit Olivier, ce sont les huiles essentielles, la gamme à l'huile d'argan, les nouveaux gels douches et savonnettes (argan, huile d'amande, gelée royale) et les nouveaux shampoings.

----------


## hatchiko

> Laurellange  Non, ce n'est pas vraiment clean ... Enfin, ils disent l'être en prétextant le label Cosmebio, mais ils ne sont pas sur One Voice, et le label Cosmebio ne garantit que le produit fini en ce qui concerne les tests, donc voilà. Mais niveau bio abordable en GMS, on ne trouve pas autre chose en shampoing. J'ai essayé du So'bio de chez Léa Nature un jour que j'en ai trouvé, une catastrophe sur mes cheveux, c'était de la paille ...
> 
> Hatchiko  Heu, absolument pas, non !  Ils sont non-testés, mais pas bio, comme la plupart des vieux produits (gels douches, savonnettes ...). Surtout les shampoigs, on y trouve des parabens et des silicones. Les produits bio du Petit Olivier, ce sont les huiles essentielles, la gamme à l'huile d'argan, les nouveaux gels douches et savonnettes (argan, huile d'amande, gelée royale) et les nouveaux shampoings.


oh non    ::   je croyais qu'ils étaient non testés et bio moi....    ::  
le soucis c'est qu'avec ma peau de mierde y'a que leur gel douche au beurre de karité qui limite un peu mon eczéma... le shampooing je m'en fou je peux en changer mais le gel douche...    ::

----------


## ANMel

Le gel douche au karité n'est pas bio, mais il est sans paraban ni phénoxiéthanol, et le beurre de karité est issu du commerce équitable, donc c'est quand même pas mal je trouve ! Peu de marques font des efforts comme cela au niveau de la compo ! 

Sinon pour ton eczéma, tu n'as jamais essayé le savon d'alep ? A ce qu'il parait, c'est très bien pour les peaux fragiles et irritées.

----------


## hatchiko

> Le gel douche au karité n'est pas bio, mais il est sans paraban ni phénoxiéthanol, et le beurre de karité est issu du commerce équitable, donc c'est quand même pas mal je trouve ! Peu de marques font des efforts comme cela au niveau de la compo ! 
> 
> Sinon pour ton eczéma, tu n'as jamais essayé le savon d'alep ? A ce qu'il parait, c'est très bien pour les peaux fragiles et irritées.


ah non je ne connais pas du tout... je peux le trouver facilement? tant qu'à faire si il est bio autant essayer... mais ma peau supporte très peu de produit en fait, autant bio que pas bio... 
la seule fois où j'ai été débarrassé de tout eczéma c'était quand j'étais au chili, parce que l'eau là bas est différente de celle de france   :fou: 

et pour le shampooing je vais prendre les autres du coup! parce bon avec des dreads le shampooing n'est pas tellement important   ::   pas besoin d'hydrater ou de reflet ou je ne sais quoi, donc du moment que ça lave ça roule   :lol2:

----------


## ANMel

Le savon d'alep, ça se trouve un peu partout en magasin bio, en magasin de cosmétique ethnique, et parfois même dans les grandes surfaces (soit au rayon savon, soit au rayon ... lessive avec les savons de Marseille). Et le Petit Olivier en font maintenant, mais j'en ai encore pas vu !

----------


## Laurellange

Merci pour la précision pour Snö et Lovea, j'ai eu un moment d'espoir

----------


## ANMel

> Merci pour la précision pour Snö et Lovea, j'ai eu un moment d'espoir


Moi j'avais beaucoup d'espoir dans Snö, la créatrice de la marque est une amoureuse de la nature, etc ... Ils disent ne pas tester leurs produits sur leur site en plus. Mais quand j'ai écrit pour avoir plus de précisions notamment pour les ingrédients, juste "on ne teste pas, vous pouvez vous renseigner auprès de Cosmébio conformément à leur charte", ça m'a un peu refroidit. Et comme Cosmébio, ils n'ont JAMAIS répondu à la dizaine de mails que j'ai envoyé, je préfère les classer dans ma catégorie "bon produit bio pas cher potentiellement non-testé donc ça dépanne en cas de besoin" !

----------


## mimine

les magasins Schleker (aheum.. désolée pour l'orthographe) vendent les anciens gels douches apparemment.. je vais à le*clerc ce soir, je vous dirais s'ils ont réapprovisionné la gamme

----------


## ANMel

J'ai testé le masque à l'argile "purifiant" à l'arbre à thé ! 

Alors déjà, petite déception, j'avais bien vu que ce n'était pas bio, mais il y a des parabens carrément !  Dire qu'ils les ont virés de tous leurs autres produits ...

Sinon, c'est un masque pour peaux grasses, j'avais espéré que ça ferait quelque chose pour mes boutons sur la zone T même si j'ai plutôt la peau mixte. Petite amélioration, mais sans plus. Par contre, pour mon copain qui lui a vraiment la peau grasse, le résultat était vraiment pas mal, ça se voyait qu'il y avait du mieux !

Sinon, c'est pas très cher (4), facile à appliquer, odeur bizarre mais sympa quand même, et facile à rincer après le 1/4h de pause.
Je pense que je testerai celui pour peaux mixtes un jour !

----------


## anniec

J'ai testé le savon au beurre de karité : pas mal. 
Je suis fan de celui à l'huile d'olive  

Ceci dit, je n'utilise ces savons que pour les mains. Pour la douche, seulement du savon d'alep.

----------


## hatchiko

je ne trouve pas les nouveaux shampooings sur le site   :kao4:

----------


## caroline94

Connaissez-vous ce site ?

http://www.beaute-test.com/le_petit_olivier.php

----------


## mely3969

Je suis repartie dans leur gel douche jen ai deja testé 4 et jadore . tant lodeur le packaging et le prix enfin conquise . puis le vert il plait bcp pour les hommes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bunny73

Pour ceux que ça intéresse et qui ont l'occasion d'aller sur Chambéry, le magasin L*clerc fait une grosse promotion sur toute la gamme gel douche Petit Olivier 500ml.
Vous les trouverez à 3.75 avec 50% en ticket leclerc (pour les porteurs de la carte de fidélité, la moitié du prix est reversé sur la carte) soit 1.87 le flacon !
Pour comparaison le prix du flacon est de 3.95 sur le site de Petit Olivier (sans les frais de port).
Ca vaut carrément le coup, j'ai fais le stock hier et j'ai pris tous les parfums (rose, lait, verveine citron, thé vert, cèdre menthe, fleur d'oranger).
Par contre je ne me souviens plus la date de fin du catalogue mais vu que je vous redirais ça au plus vite si cela vous intéresse.

----------


## Bunny73

La promotion se termine ce samedi 4 septembre.

----------


## Psychotyk

J'achète Le petit olivier pour les gels douches (je l'adore, et au moins on peut le trouver en grande surface, ça m'arrange) Par contre, impossible de trouver le shampooing !!! Si vous savez où le trouver  :Smile:

----------


## prem's

les shampooing je les ai à carrouf. mais pas de gel douche là bas par contre

je les aime bien mais clairement les bouteilles ça file vite. vivement que je rachète mes shamp solide l*sh moi   :kao6:

----------


## Psychotyk

> les shampooing je les ai à carrouf. mais pas de gel douche là bas par contre
> 
> je les aime bien mais clairement les bouteilles ça file vite. vivement que je rachète mes shamp solide l*sh moi   :kao6:


Ben moi c'est le contraire, je trouve tous les gel douche à carrouf mais pas les shampooings xD J'ai pris un 500ml cette fois, parce que la dernière fois j'avais pris 250ml et ça a pas duré longtemps

----------


## mushroom

Du shampoing j'en ai trouvé chez auchan, c'est d'ailleurs un des seuls produits de la gamme qu'ils avaient. Les seuls qu'ils proposent sont ceux labellisés bio, comme en plus ils ont très peu de produits bio...

Le carrefour où je vais souvent à l'inverse propose pas mal de produit de la marque dont les bouteilles 500ml (je ne sais plus si c'est gel douche ou shampoing)

----------


## ANMel

Les bouteilles 500ml, ce sont des gels douches !   ::

----------


## HILLADINE

Moi j'achète la crème pour les mains et elle est super. J'adore cette marque.   ::

----------


## Bunny73

Le shampoing je suis obligée de le commander sur le site Internet du Petit Olivier car je n'en trouve malheureusement dans aucun magasin près de chez moi.

----------


## Blacky

j ai fait le plein chez Carrefour crème de jour, baume de nuit, gel exfoliant, shampoing et gel douche quel régal

je vais aussi prendre le savon à la rose et la crème pour les mains    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Blacky

j ai oublié de préciser, ceux à l huile d Argan    ::   ::

----------


## mely3969

Je me suis laisser seduire par leur 2 sticks a levre
celui au karité ultra hydratant et celui a lolive ultra nourrissant 3.15e pieces

conclusion odeur agreable texture agreable MAIS pas le meme plaisir qu avec le stick a levre MELVITA   :amour:

----------


## FasaKe

MOi aussi j'adore leurs sticks à lèvre, mais j'en trouve plus vers chez moi   :adieu:

----------


## Noemie-

je suis une adepte de leur stick à lèvre ! je peux pas m'en passer   ::   il est trop bien

----------


## mely3969

> MOi aussi j'adore leurs sticks à lèvre, mais j'en trouve plus vers chez moi   :adieu:


tu veux que jten prenne?

----------


## anniec

Quelqu'un a testé leurs shampoings ?

 :merci:

----------


## Noemie-

oui on en parle aux pages précédentes.

----------


## FasaKe

> Quelqu'un a testé leurs shampoings ?
> 
>  :merci:


oui moi je prend celui pour les cheveux colorés, et j'adore. Il me fait les cheveux doux, et me les emmêle pas.

----------


## anniec

Merci pour votre réponse    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ANMel

Mon frère utilise ma crème visage bio à l'argan du Petit Olivier (ça tombe bien en fait, je voulais la jeter, elle ne me convenait pas du tout) 
Maintenant il s'est mis au lait pour le corps au karité, il a carrément vidé mon flacon !   ::   Ce mec devient pire qu'une fille !   ::  

M'enfin, je suis quand même contente que mon frère utilise des produits non-testés, même si ce n'est pas quelque chose qui l'intéresse vraiment, c'est toujours des produits testés achetés en moins   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## fannou

J'ai testé le gel douche à la fleur d'oranger, je kiffe l'odeur   :kao3:  En plus en format "familial" je le trouve pas trop cher (mais il est pas bio    ::   )

----------


## Noemie-

Et moi j'ai compris pourquoi ma crème petit olivier au beurre de karité se vidait aussi rapidement, c'est ma mère qui vient m'en piquer quand je suis pas là   ::  

Quelle garde   ::   Elle ose tellement pas avouer que c'est la meilleure crème, et en plus non testée, qu'elle s'en met en cachette. 

J'en suis trop contente de cette crème   ::

----------


## mely3969

Bon les sticks a levres sont vraiment pas pour moi, pas du tout hydratant pour mes tites levres
jaurais testé cela dis .

me reste plus qu a retrouver du melvita a  6 et des brouette le stick  :|

----------


## ANMel

Le site de vente en ligne a été mis à jour, tous les nouveaux produits y sont !   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## clairette57

Il y en a au cora aussi  
Mon préféré (savon et savon liquide pour main) celui a l'huile d'olivier

----------


## Columba

La crème pour les mains au beurre de karité, elle est trop trop génial, j'adore l'odeur !

----------


## Mizuhime

Comme j'avais entendu parlé de cette marque ici, je suis tombée dessus par hasard hier (première fois que j'en vois à carref**r mar**t).

Voulant changer de shampoing et surtout, dans l'espoir de trouver un qui aurait du karité dedans pour ainsi arrêter mon soin après shampoing (qui lui, était la seule chose encore testée dans mes affaires de toilettes   :?   ::   )...


Acheté hier, testé today: J'adopte   :kao3:  j'adore l'odeur et bonjour les cheveux tout doux (et vu comme mes cheveux tolèrent mal les shampoo, c'est du miracle) et avec des boucles bien définies   :amour:  !


Trouvable en grande surface et surtout: non testé, le bonheur!    ::  


J'ai pris celui bio pour cheveux frisés au beurre de karité (je vois que je suis pas la seule à adorer ça   :fou:  )    ::   .

----------


## hatchiko

Mizu    ::  
moi y'a pas tout dans le monop à côté de chez moi, du coup je vais passer une commande sur internet    ::  

mais testé les gels douches huile d'argan et Gelée royale, sont plutôt chouette même si l'huile d'argan sent un peu fort à mon gout... et le shampoonig au raison aussi mais là ça m'a fait les cheveux crissants, alors je vais tester celui au karité, mais si ça marche pas j'essayerai les shampooings d'une autre marque non testée 
faut aussi que je réessaie le shampooing huile d'olive que je n'ai pas tenté depuis la fin de mes dreads    ::

----------


## FasaKe

mon auchan refait la marque, je suis trop contente, je vais pouvoir me relaver avec mon shampoing pour cheveux colorés que j'adore & qui me rend les cheveux doux   :amour:

----------


## malko

ben moi enfin trouvé et j'ai voulu prendre un stick à lèvre  + une crème pour les mains

j'ai retourné le truc et "produit fini non testé"   :? 

donc j'ai renoncé...

----------


## prem's

on l'a déjà dit 115 fois qu'il faut pas se fier au "produit fini"
ça ne veut RIEN dire, ni qu'il n'y a que le fini qui soit non testé, ni que les ingrédients ne le sont pas.
Une marque ne peut pas s'engager sur les pratiques de ses fournisseurs légalement parlant. Ils ne peuvent donc pas noté que les ingrédients sont non testés.

Mais le petit olivier est clean de ce point de vue   ::

----------


## malko

ben j'avoue ne pas avoir lu le post, mais ya quelques temps, j'avais fais un post pour demander quoi justement concernant les produits finis et il m'avait été répondu que c'était pas OK donc...   :?

----------


## prem's

faut pas se fier à ça.
plutôt faire une recherche sur la marque elle même.   ::

----------


## FasaKe

oui mais la malko c'est différent, vu que la marque elle même est clean.

----------


## malko

bon ben bonne nouvelle alors... j'ai plus qu'à retourner en courses    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ANMel

Cette phrase a toujours évolué, de toute façon. Sur les premiers produits et ceux de "Senteurs provençales" qui sont disparu, on lisait 'produit non-testé sur les animaux'. Puis ils ont eu quelques soucis juridiques, c'est donc passé à 'produit fini non-testé sur les animaux' pour être en accord avec la législation (d'après un mail qu'ils m'avaient envoyé quand j'avais posé la question). Puis ils se sont rendu compte (je pense) du trouble que ça causait, car sur certains produits sortis ensuite (gamme bio à l'argan) il n'y avait rien d'écrit pendant un moment. 

Et désormais, sur tous les nouveaux produits sortis récemment (shampoings, gels douches et savons bio, gamme à l'argile, etc), ils ont changé cela. On peut y lire (j'ai un savon bio sous les yeux) : '*Le petit olivier est contre les tests sur les animaux*'.

Bref, la remarque sur les produits finis disparaitra au fur et à mesure des stocks disponibles.

----------


## anniec

J'utilise depuis peu les shampoings Petit Olivier au beurre de karité et à la gelée royale. Un peu déçue, je l'avoue..
Je crois que je vais revenir aux Logo** et Wele**.

En revanche, je reste une inconditionnelle de leurs savons    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Jalna

J'ai savon et shampoing de chez eux. Par contre, je ne trouve plus sur leur site, l'après shampoing et le masque capillaire.
J'ai fumé ou y en a plus ?

----------


## Origan

Un henné nature en juillet pour aviver les reflets naturels, et shampooing pour cheveux colorés à la gelée royale. J'ai nettement plus de collégiens qui me disent que j'ai de superbes cheveux que l'an dernier.
Je suis très satisfaite de ce shampooing. Mes cheveux sont souples, et je peux espacer le lavage de trois jours, contre 2 avec mon shampooing précédent car j'ai la très nette impression qu'ils regraissent moins vite   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## FasaKe

Je suis déçue ils ont changés l'odeur du shampoing à la gelée royale, et j'aime pas du tout la nouvelle. En espérant que niveau efficacité ca soit toujours aussi bien    ::

----------


## Brume81

Ce qui est quand même dommage c'est l'utilisation de l'huile de palme dans leur savon !! Dur dur à part chez l*sh de trouver du savon sans huile de palme !! C'est un comble de la part de marques qui se disent respectueuse des animaux et de l'environnement ...

----------


## ANMel

L'huile de palme qu'ils utilisent dans les savonnettes bios est biologique et vient de forêts gérées durablement !   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ANMel

Double-post, désolée.
Je cite la marque : "Le Petit Olivier poursuit son Engagement Nature en utilisant une huile de palme issue de plantations développement durable afin de lutter contre la Déforestation des forêts tropicales."

----------


## prem's

et l'être humain dans le lot ils en disent quoi?
non parce que l'huile de palme le désastre est d'abord humain: les terres agricoles sont toutes réquisitionnées pour faire pousse les palmes, et exit les cultures alimentaires. Les familles n'ont plus rien à manger dans ces pays là   :|

----------


## Brume81

D'accord avec Prem's pour moi de l'huile de palme reste de l'huile de palme même bio !

----------


## Jalna

Le mien est à l'huile d'Olive et tous les deux matins, j'ai l'impression de faire la cuisine dans ma douche

----------


## Bibishe

> Le mien est à l'huile d'Olive et tous les deux matins, j'ai l'impression de faire la cuisine dans ma douche


Sent bon en plus    ::  

Moi j'ai un problème, plus de shampoing dans les supermarchés du coup j'ai regardé sur leur site mais je les ai pas trouvé.

----------


## ANMel

Tu as les shampoings bio dans la partie "hygiène bio" du site (ils sont en bas, après les savons et les gels douche).
Par contre, les shampoings non bios disparaissent, je pense qu'ils arrêtent la production !

----------


## Bibishe

> Tu as les shampoings bio dans la partie "hygiène bio" du site (ils sont en bas, après les savons et les gels douche).
> *Par contre, les shampoings non bios disparaissent, je pense qu'ils arrêtent la production* !


 :adieu:

----------


## Bibishe

Ah mais j'ai trouvé celui que j'aime dans le bio    ::  

Par contre le prix    ::

----------


## FasaKe

> Ah mais j'ai trouvé celui que j'aime dans le bio    
> 
> Par contre le prix


ouais mais ils les ont vachement modifiés. Le mien en bio il est juste plus pareil que le non bio   :adieu:

----------


## Bibishe

> Envoyé par Bibishe
> 
> Ah mais j'ai trouvé celui que j'aime dans le bio    
> 
> Par contre le prix   
> 
> 
> ouais mais ils les ont vachement modifiés. Le mien en bio il est juste plus pareil que le non bio   :adieu:


Moins bien du coup, tu veux dire?

J'adore celui au raisin.

----------


## ANMel

Je préfère largement les bios, perso !  :hein2:

----------


## Roxy

J'ai essayer de chercher cette marquela dernièe fois à Géant Casin* d'Aix mais je n'ai trouvé que les savons solides, crèmes pour les mains etc... pas les gel douche. Il faudrait que j'aille voir à Carrouf.

Si il y a des Aixois dans le coin, vous les trouvez où vos produits Le petit Olivier ?

----------


## Axelle.C

Bon moi j'en ai eu marre de chercher dans tous les hypermarchés : un coup il manquait le shampooing, une autre le gel douche   :fou:  Du coup j'ai carrément commandé sur leur site, et je me suis fait plaisir!    ::  

Le colis est arrivé très rapidement, et l'envoi est très soigné : les capuchons des bouteilles de shampooing sont scotchés pour qu'ils ne s'ouvrent pas pendant le transport, chaque produit est emballé dans du papier bulle, et le tout est ensuite ré-emballé dans du papier bulle. Vraiment aucun risque    :Embarrassment: k: 

En plus j'ai eu un savon en cadeau    ::

----------


## Bibishe

D'ailleurs en ce qui concerne les shampoings vous choisissez par rapport aux odeurs que vous aimez ou vous respectez scrupuleusement le type de cheveux pour lequel il est conseillé?

----------


## ANMel

Moi je choisis selon le type de cheveux, mais il y en a toujours plusieurs qui peuvent convenir !
J'en alterne surtout deux : pour les cheveux blonds et pour cheveux secs.

----------


## Jalna

En premier je choisis pour mon type de cheveux, et je sens avant de le mettre dans le caddie ... Ca m'influence quand même pas mal.
J'en avais pris un Petit Olivier, je ne me souviens plus pour quel type qui sentait vraiment pas bon.
Là à l'huile d'olive, j'aime bien.

----------


## Axelle.C

Je choisis en fonction de mon type de cheveux    ::

----------


## Origan

> Bon moi j'en ai eu marre de chercher dans tous les hypermarchés : un coup il manquait le shampooing, une autre le gel douche   :fou:  Du coup j'ai carrément commandé sur leur site, et je me suis fait plaisir!    
> 
> Le colis est arrivé très rapidement, et l'envoi est très soigné : les capuchons des bouteilles de shampooing sont scotchés pour qu'ils ne s'ouvrent pas pendant le transport, chaque produit est emballé dans du papier bulle, et le tout est ensuite ré-emballé dans du papier bulle. Vraiment aucun risque   k: 
> 
> En plus j'ai eu un savon en cadeau


De combien sont les frais de port ?

----------


## Axelle.C

> Envoyé par Axelle.C
> 
> Bon moi j'en ai eu marre de chercher dans tous les hypermarchés : un coup il manquait le shampooing, une autre le gel douche   :fou:  Du coup j'ai carrément commandé sur leur site, et je me suis fait plaisir!    
> 
> Le colis est arrivé très rapidement, et l'envoi est très soigné : les capuchons des bouteilles de shampooing sont scotchés pour qu'ils ne s'ouvrent pas pendant le transport, chaque produit est emballé dans du papier bulle, et le tout est ensuite ré-emballé dans du papier bulle. Vraiment aucun risque   k: 
> 
> En plus j'ai eu un savon en cadeau   
> 
> 
> De combien sont les frais de port ?


Ça dépend du poids de ton colis.
Voici le lien, descend un peu et tu verras le tableau explicatif :
http://www.lepetitolivier.com/site/dsp/ ... quente.php
Pour ma part je m'arrange pour en avoir pour 35 afin de les éviter    ::

----------


## mimine

petite information ! sur Nice on trouve les produits de cette marque dans deux magasins (à ma connaissance) :
- Marché U (avenue sainte marguerite)
- Leclerc St Isidore

----------


## Origan

[quote=Axelle.C][quote=Origan][quote="Axelle.C":1obv07nz]Bon moi j'en ai eu marre de chercher dans tous les hypermarchés : un coup il manquait le shampooing, une autre le gel douche   :fou:  Du coup j'ai carrément commandé sur leur site, et je me suis fait plaisir!    ::  

Le colis est arrivé très rapidement, et l'envoi est très soigné : les capuchons des bouteilles de shampooing sont scotchés pour qu'ils ne s'ouvrent pas pendant le transport, chaque produit est emballé dans du papier bulle, et le tout est ensuite ré-emballé dans du papier bulle. Vraiment aucun risque    :Embarrassment: k: 

En plus j'ai eu un savon en cadeau    ::  [/quote]

De combien sont les frais de port ?

[/quote]

Ça dépend du poids de ton colis.
Voici le lien, descend un peu et tu verras le tableau explicatif :
[url="http://www.lepetitolivier.com/site/dsp/dsp_question_frequente/question-frequente.php"]http://www.lepetitolivier.com/site/dsp/ ... quente.php[/url]
Pour ma part je m'arrange pour en avoir pour 35 afin de les éviter    ::  [/quote:1obv07nz]

Ah ça, c'est super les frais de port offert.    ::  
Faut que je compare le prix avec ceux qu'on trouve au supermarché du coin (ils n'ont pas tout). A vue de nez, je dirais que les prix se valent.

----------


## hatchiko

personnellement, je trouve les prix moins chers qu'à Monop' et surtout, ils ont plus de choix, parce que dans le monop' près de chez moi, y'a deux savons différents qui se battent en duel    ::  

bref, j'ai fait du stock, surtout en savon au beurre de karité parce que mes problèmes de peau reviennent... j'ai pris le shampooing au citrus et celui au beurre de karité, ainsi qu'un masque pour cheveux à l'huile d'olive, on verra bien ce que ça donne, parce que je chercher toujours quelque chose qui m'aille   ::  

je crois que c'était Mizu qui était contente du shampooing au beurre de karité non?   :kao4:

----------


## Youki

> je crois que c'était Mizu qui était contente du shampooing au beurre de karité non?   :kao4:


Je l'ai aussi, et j'en suis tout à fait satisfaite   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Mizuhime

> personnellement, je trouve les prix moins chers qu'à Monop' et surtout, ils ont plus de choix, parce que dans le monop' près de chez moi, y'a deux savons différents qui se battent en duel    
> 
> bref, j'ai fait du stock, surtout en savon au beurre de karité parce que mes problèmes de peau reviennent... j'ai pris le shampooing au citrus et celui au beurre de karité, ainsi qu'un masque pour cheveux à l'huile d'olive, on verra bien ce que ça donne, parce que je chercher toujours quelque chose qui m'aille   
> 
> je crois que c'était Mizu qui était contente du shampooing au beurre de karité non?   :kao4:


Dans mon monop' j'en ai pas trouvé   ::   que des trucs testés --"..


Oui moi je l'ai en shampoing, j'en suis contente   :Embarrassment: k: .


D'ailleurs j'en ai pas trouvé la dernière fois  parce que là j'alterne avec mes derniers shampoo testés histoire de finir une bonne fois pour toute les stocks, je veux plus les voir   ::   !


Sinon tu nous diras ce que donne le soin à l'huile d'olive please? Ca m'intéresse!   ::  




> Envoyé par hatchiko
> 
> 
> je crois que c'était Mizu qui était contente du shampooing au beurre de karité non?   :kao4:
> 
> 
> Je l'ai aussi, et j'en suis tout à fait satisfaite  k:



 :bisous2: 



Tiens d'ailleurs, y'en a qui ont testés les soins du visage à l'huile d'argan?
Vous en pensez quoi? (là j'utilise celui de YR mais si je pouvais passer à celui du Ptit olivier ça serait top    :Embarrassment: k:  )

----------


## ANMel

J'ai testé la crème hydratante à l'argan. Perso, je ne l'aime pas des masses, elle n'est pas assez hydratante pour ma peau, et en plus elle me "chauffait" un peu ... Par contre, du coup c'est mon frère qui a récupérer le tube, et il en rachète tout le temps depuis, il l'adore ! Et elle a de très bons avis sur beaute-test, donc je pense que c'est juste qu'elle ne me convenait pas vu que j'ai la peau fragile et sèche.

----------


## hatchiko

je réponds vite fait avant de partir:

ils font encore le shampooing au beurre de karité mais au format normal, il me semble que la dernière fois c'était des formats plus grand non? dans dans la catégorie bio sur le site je crois...

pffff moi mes trucs testés sont toujours là et je risque pas de les utiliser vu que mon allergie est de pire en pire, je vais les filer ou les vendre je crois   ::  

pour le soin à l'huile d'olive, je vais le tester dès que je le reçois je te dirais ça    ::  
les shampooing à l'huile d'olive et au raison sont pas mal du tout je trouve 

les soins du visage à l'huile d'argan c'est plutôt pas mal, mais l'odeur est spéciale il faut s'habituer mais j'aime bien   ::   et le gel gommant pour la peau est top    ::  

et je sais ce que j'ai oublié: je voulais racheter un bidon de crème pour le corps à l'huile d'olive pour changer du beurre de karité, j'ai oublié... j'irai à monop' du coup, ils en ont par moment il me semble   :hein: 

je file!    ::

----------


## Origan

> Envoyé par Axelle.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Origan
> 
> ...


Ils se valent effectivement   :|  donc je vais garder fidélité à ce supermarché pour les produits Petit Olivier dont je me sers.

----------


## Columba

> Envoyé par hatchiko
> 
> personnellement, je trouve les prix moins chers qu'à Monop' et surtout, ils ont plus de choix, parce que dans le monop' près de chez moi, y'a deux savons différents qui se battent en duel    
> 
> bref, j'ai fait du stock, surtout en savon au beurre de karité parce que mes problèmes de peau reviennent... j'ai pris le shampooing au citrus et celui au beurre de karité, ainsi qu'un masque pour cheveux à l'huile d'olive, on verra bien ce que ça donne, parce que je chercher toujours quelque chose qui m'aille   
> 
> je crois que c'était Mizu qui était contente du shampooing au beurre de karité non?   :kao4:
> 
> 
> ...



Chez mon Monop', au mois d'août quand je suis arrivée à Tours il y avait pas mal de produits Le petit olivier, surtout en savons et shampoings et maintenant plus rien depuis des mois, mis à part la crème pour les mains. 
Moi qui adore leurs shampoings  je suis obligée de faire le plein à Orléans    ::

----------


## sofiole

perso, je crois que de tous les produits que j'ai testé et utilise au quotidien, aucun de m'a déçu!j'adore!!!par contre je suis triste que le choix des gels douche est diminué et soit remplacé par des "crèmes de couche",et qu'il n'y ai plus autant de shampoings qu'avant!

----------


## hatchiko

aloooors j'ai bien fait mumuse sous la douche ces derniers jours avec tous mes produits:

le shampooing au citrus dégraisse bien, mais après j'ai les cheveux tout plats et électrique, donc moyen
celui au karité par contre est tip top, je l'adopte   ::  
le masque à l'huile d'olive sent super bon et est vraiment top je trouve!   :amour3:  un peu coulant par contre, j'en mets facilement partout 

la douche gommante à l'huile d'olive sent très très bon aussi et hydrate bien la peau
le savon au karité, rien à dire, c'est toujours le seul et unique qui calme ma peau

la gamme à l'huile d'argan bio, j'utilise les gels gommant/exfoliant corps et visage, et c'est bien je trouve, je n'ai plus le visage tout rouge et tout chauffant en sortant de la douche, juste les joues qui chauffent à cause de l'eau, mais c'est bien mieux qu'avant. 

l'argile, j'ai pas encore testé. 

enfin bref, c'est quand même agréable de sortir de la douche sans se gratter de partout et sans la peau qui brûle, donc voilà pour moi ça va être l'intégrale pour cette marque, je suis vraiment contente    ::  

pour celles qui ont testés les crèmes hydratantes beurre de karité et huile d'olive, est ce que vous pourriez me dire si celle à l'huile d'olive est moins épaisse que celle au karité? parce que sur certaines zones douloureuses chez moi, c'est difficile d'étaler comme il faut la karité, ça me fait mal    ::

----------


## ANMel

Des shampoings il y en a plus d'avant, sauf qu'on les trouve pas partout  :hein2:

----------


## ANMel

Je voulais dire "plus qu'avant", les shampoings bio sont plus nombreux que ceux qu'on trouvait avant.

Sinon, après des années de galère à chercher une crème qui convienne à mon visage pourri (peau sèche, sensible, fragile, qui rougit, etc...), je crois avoir enfin trouver le bon soin : l'huile d'argan 100% bio du Petit Olivier !   :Embarrassment: k:  En plus du savon d'alep pour nettoyer, c'est nickel.
Elle est un peu cher cette huile, mais comme on en utilise peu, je pense que le flacon doit durer longtemps !

----------


## Mizuhime

> J'ai testé la crème hydratante à l'argan. Perso, je ne l'aime pas des masses, elle n'est pas assez hydratante pour ma peau, et en plus elle me "chauffait" un peu ... Par contre, du coup c'est mon frère qui a récupérer le tube, et il en rachète tout le temps depuis, il l'adore ! Et elle a de très bons avis sur beaute-test, donc je pense que c'est juste qu'elle ne me convenait pas vu que j'ai la peau fragile et sèche.


Oui c'est probable  :hein2:  merci pour le témoignage =).




> je réponds vite fait avant de partir:
> 
> ils font encore le shampooing au beurre de karité mais au format normal, il me semble que la dernière fois c'était des formats plus grand non? dans dans la catégorie bio sur le site je crois...
> 
> pffff moi mes trucs testés sont toujours là et je risque pas de les utiliser vu que mon allergie est de pire en pire, je vais les filer ou les vendre je crois   
> 
> pour le soin à l'huile d'olive, je vais le tester dès que je le reçois je te dirais ça    
> les shampooing à l'huile d'olive et au raison sont pas mal du tout je trouve 
> 
> ...


Merci ma belle de ton avis  :bisous2:  !

Moi mes trucs testés j'ai pas les finances pour les gaspiller ^^" mais c'est clair que mes cheveux apprécient absolument pas   ::   ...




> celui au karité par contre est tip top, je l'adopte   
> 
> le masque à l'huile d'olive sent super bon et est vraiment top je trouve!   :amour3:  un peu coulant par contre, j'en mets facilement partout 
> 
> 
> la gamme à l'huile d'argan bio, j'utilise les gels gommant/exfoliant corps et visage, et c'est bien je trouve, je n'ai plus le visage tout rouge et tout chauffant en sortant de la douche, juste les joues qui chauffent à cause de l'eau, mais c'est bien mieux qu'avant.


Je l'avais dit   ::  , tu as pris celui bio pour cheveux frisés?  :hein: 

Merci pour les autres avis, je pense que je vais me laisser tenter quand j'aurais finis mes stocks!   ::  




> Sinon, après des années de galère à chercher une crème qui convienne à mon visage pourri (peau sèche, sensible, fragile, qui rougit, etc...), je crois avoir enfin trouver le bon soin : l'huile d'argan 100% bio du Petit Olivier !  k:  En plus du savon d'alep pour nettoyer, c'est nickel.
> Elle est un peu cher cette huile, mais comme on en utilise peu, je pense que le flacon doit durer longtemps !


Je connais pas la gamme très bien, c'est une huile d'argan spécifique pour le visage ou tu peux t'en servir comme tu le souhaites?   :hein: 


Avant j'utilisais un soin karité+huile d'argan (testé    ::   ) et autant le shampoing du petit olivier au karité est    :Embarrassment: k:  mais j'aurais bien aimé trouver de l'huile d'argan bio qui ne vale pas une fortune    ::   pour en rajouter de temps en temps au shampoing...    ::  


Hatchi, tu les prends où tes produits?
Je les trouve plus à Bourg, j'ai fais plusieurs magasins, je trouve qu'un seul truc: celui à la gelée royale   :kao6:  , les autres nada    ::   ...
Je vais bientôt me retrouver en rade de shampoing au karité    ::   donc s'il faut que je profite de ma prochaine escapade lyonnaise, j'hésiterais pas    ::   ...

----------


## ANMel

> Envoyé par ANMel
> 
> 
> Sinon, après des années de galère à chercher une crème qui convienne à mon visage pourri (peau sèche, sensible, fragile, qui rougit, etc...), je crois avoir enfin trouver le bon soin : l'huile d'argan 100% bio du Petit Olivier !  k:  En plus du savon d'alep pour nettoyer, c'est nickel.
> Elle est un peu cher cette huile, mais comme on en utilise peu, je pense que le flacon doit durer longtemps !
> 
> 
> Je connais pas la gamme très bien, c'est une huile d'argan spécifique pour le visage ou tu peux t'en servir comme tu le souhaites?   :hein: 
> 
> Avant j'utilisais un soin karité+huile d'argan (testé     ) et autant le shampoing du petit olivier au karité est   k:  mais j'aurais bien aimé trouver de l'huile d'argan bio qui ne vale pas une fortune     pour en rajouter de temps en temps au shampoing...


En fait dans la gamme à l'huile d'argan, tu as des crèmes, soins etc. Et tu as aussi de l'huile d'argan, tout simplement ! C'est juste écrit "100% huile d'argan bio pour visage, corps et cheveux", tu peux l'utiliser pour ce que tu veux !  :hein2:  Moi pour l'instant je teste sur le visage en remplacement d'une crème, et aussi sur les zones sèches comme les coudes, etc.

----------


## hatchiko

Mizu, je commande carrément sur le site en fait    ::   parce que le monop à côté de chez moi en a quelqu'uns, mais pas ceux dont j'ai vraiment besoin en fait...
les produits testés au départ je voulais les finir, mais je suis allergique au paraben et c'est de pire en pire, ça me brûle la peau, je me gratte partout, une horreur    ::   alors du coup ben... je vais en passer un ou deux à ma mère et le reste je vais virer je crois.

la gamme à l'huile d'argan, ils font un gel spécial visage et un spécial corps, je ne sais pas si ça change vraiment quelque chose, j'ai pas essayé l'inversion    ::  
mais ils ont une huile comme dit Anmel    ::  

pour le shampooing au karité, vi c'est celui pour cheveux frisés, les miens ne le sont pas, mais c'est pas grave, au moins ça hydrate ma botte de paille chevelesque    ::  

par contre le gel douche à la gelée royale, il ne sent pas bon je trouve   ::  
je préfère l'odeur du karité, et je testerai celui à l'huile d'olive aussi je pense quand je referais une commande (pour avril je pense parce que j'ai pris suffisamment de masque à l'huile d'olive et j'ai oublié ma crème hydratante aussi)

----------


## ANMel

Bon, je viens de voir qu'ils font deux huiles d'argan !

Moi j'utilise celle-ci, de la gamme à l'huile d'argan bio (environ 13 les 50ml) 


Mais dans la gamme SPA, ils font aussi celle-ci, à 10 (mais elle n'est pas bio, je pense que c'est la seule différence)

----------


## anniec

> Envoyé par hatchiko
> 
> je crois que c'était Mizu qui était contente du shampooing au beurre de karité non?   :kao4:
> 
> 
> Je l'ai aussi, et j'en suis tout à fait satisfaite  k:


Je le trouve pas mal, mais je préfère celui à la gelée royale

----------


## Jalna

En Karité j'ai la crème pour le corps qui est superbe et celle pour les mains, superbe aussi 

Pour mon démaquillant, j'ai celui à l'Argan. L'odeur m'a un peu surprise au début, mais franchement ça rend la peau douce et je vois déjà la différence, dans le sens où on voit que ma peau est toute lisse. Je trouve même que ça rend moins pâle.

En shampoing, j'ai gelée royale et huile d'olive. J'ai une préférence pour la gelée qui rend les cheveux moins gras.
Mais les shampoings de la gamme je les trouve pas génial, en général. C'est uniquement parce que je n'ai que cette marque là non testée dans le magasin où je fais les courses. 

Au leclerc, y a vraiment beaucoup de choix. J'ai même pu acheter du savon en gros, à la rose, ce qui fait pas mal d'économie quand on regarde le prix au litre entre le petit et grand format.
Carouf market a aussi pas mal de choix.

----------


## Axelle.C

Niveau shampooing j'ai testé : 
- Citrus : très bien pour les cheveux à tendance grasse. 
- Henné : sent trooooooooooooooop bon.
- Beurre de karité : rend les cheveux tout doux.

 ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

je vais faire mes courses cet aprem, mon supermarché propose une bonne gamme de produits petit olivier, avez-vous testé les produits soins du visage? parce qu'à 23 ans, j'ai encore de l'acné avec une peau très grasse    ::    et je voudrais lâcher mes produits non bio/testés(gel désincrustant g*rnier, eau pr*cieuse) pour du mieux , même d'autres marques (l*gona, m*lvita..)

----------


## ANMel

Mon frère de 20 ans qui a encore un peu d'acné utilise la crème de jour, et il l'apprécie beaucoup ! Je suppose qu'associé au gel nettoyant exfoliant, ça doit être pas mal ...

Sinon, en passant au L*clerc hier, j'ai remarqué qu'ils avaient relooké les vieux produits de la gamme à l'huile d'olive, ça fait beaucoup moins "cheap" pour le coup !

----------


## ANMel

Des nouveautés chez Le Petit Olivier !

Un baume à lèvre bio à l'huile d'argan : http://www.lepetitolivier.com/site/dsp/ ... id_gamme=5
Une crème main bio anti-âge anti-tâches : http://www.lepetitolivier.com/site/dsp/ ... id_gamme=5
Un savon surgras au karité : http://www.lepetitolivier.com/site/dsp/ ... id_gamme=4

Je veux tester le baume à lèvres !   ::

----------


## aniechka

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé le gel douche petit olivier, mais impossible de mettre la main sur un shampoing.
Savais vous ou il est possible d'en trouver du côté de Maubeuge ou Valenciennes

Merci

----------


## Origan

Ah, moi, c'est l'inverse :/ Impossible de remettre la main sur les flacons de gel douche 500ml dans la CUB sud. Donc même questions s'il y a des CUBains sudistes sur le topic ?  ::

----------


## Columba

Chez moi aussi ce sont les shampoings que je n'ai pas sur place, je suis obligée de me ravitailler à Orléans à L*clerc ou A*chan. A Monop' je trouve que les gels douches, savons solides et liquides, crèmes... En fait y'a à peu près tout, sauf les shampoings !   ::

----------


## ANMel

Je trouve pas non plus les shampoings au Monop', que dans les carrefours !

En ce moment on teste le gel douche 500ml au citron-verveine : il sent le bonbon Kréma, je trouve !

----------


## hatchiko

je remonte un coup pour râler: ils ont changé la compo de la douche gommante à l'huile d'olive et... pouha!! ça pu! 

c'est affreux! autant avant ça sentait un peu fort, mais ça sentait bon quand même mais alors là... c'est entre le pas d'odeur et odeur de... je ne sais quoi kipu   ::  

va donc falloir que je me trouve une autre douche gommante, ça m'soule... mais pourquoi ils ont fait ça??   ::  du coup j'ai peur que ce soit la même chose pour tous les produits... si jamais ils changent la compo de la crème au beurre de karité je vais à nouveau être en peau de croco...   ::

----------


## chocoflavie

juste pour vous dire en ce moment il y a une petite promo sur les gel douche de cette marque à leclerc, plein de parfum sympa, y'a meme des gammes homme que mon conjoint adore! ils vendent le lot de 2 x 500ml, soit 1L de gel douche pour 6€... donc qu'on ne dise pas que les produits non testés sont plus chers que les autres marques... donc bon perso j'ai fait le plein!

----------


## Origan

Merci pour l'information, j'espère que les leclerc des alentours proposent cette marque (chez un, sur, c'est non ; il faut que j'aille voir chez les autres)  :Smile:

----------


## ANMel

Le site du Petit Olivier fait peau neuve !

On y trouve enfin tous les produits (quoiqu'il manque les savonnettes bio) et même quelques nouveautés (gel lavant pour les mains verveine-citron). Et une réduction de 15% sur toute la gamme à l'huile d'argan. 

http://www.lepetitolivier.fr/

J'adore cette marque !  ::

----------


## sofiole

désormais, le petit olivier fait une pub à la tv!!! il me semble que ce n'était pas le cas avant! espèrons que comme cela, beaucoup changerons leurs habitudes en produits au profit de ceux non testés sur animaux!

----------


## hatchiko

il n'y a pas de lait démaquillant...

personne d'autre n'a noté le changement de l'odeur des produits à l'huile d'olive? franchement je ne m'y habitue pas, je trouve que ça pu horriblement...  ::

----------


## ANMel

> il n'y a pas de lait démaquillant...


Bah si, c'est toujours le même, celui à l'huile d'argan : http://www.lepetitolivier.fr/index.p...ile-argan.html




> personne d'autre n'a noté le changement de l'odeur des produits à l'huile d'olive? franchement je ne m'y habitue pas, je trouve que ça pu horriblement...


Je n'utilise aucun produit de la gamme à l'huile d'olive, donc je t'avoue que je n'en sais rien  ::

----------


## hatchiko

ah merci je ne l'avais point vu! 

je crois que je à nouveau farfouiller les autres marques non testées et bio pour remplacer mes produits qui puent...  ::

----------


## ANMel

Tu cherches quoi comme produits ?

----------


## hatchiko

un gel gommant pour le corps et un après shampooing... 
l'après shampooing au beurre de karité du petit olivier m'alourdi les cheveux et je ressemble à un paillasson après, le seul qui m'allait bien était celui à l'huile d'olive  ::  (et encore je crois que c'est un baume régénérant ou un truc du genre)

----------


## Mélanie

Vente privée petit olivier demain à partir de 7h http://fr.vente-privee.com/vp4/home/Default.aspx

----------


## ANMel

Sympa ! C'est la première fois que je vois la marque sur vente-privee.

 Si quelqu'un a besoin d'un parrainage, vous pouvez me MP.

----------


## hatchiko

woila j'ai craqué  ::

----------


## Jalna

Bah moi je la trouve très bof cette vente  :: 

Y a pas des masses de trucs, il n'y a même pas d'après shampoing.

----------


## hatchiko

moi ça me va, y'avait quasi tout ce dont j'avais besoin (shampooing karité, gel douche amande douce, masque capillaire huile d'olive, shampooing au hénné oui)

----------


## ANMel

Je trouve aussi que c'est limité niveau produits, en plus il y a beaucoup de vieilles versions, comme si c'était pour écouler leurs stocks !

----------


## ANMel

Il y a des nouveautés chez Le Petit Olivier ! Dans mon Leclerc, j'ai vu de nouveaux produits de la gamme à l'huile d'olive, notamment des soins visage (crème de jour, de nuit).

----------


## ANMel

Les nouveaux soins visage Petit Olivier : http://www.lepetitolivier.fr/ingredi....html?gamme=44

----------


## anniec

Merci pour l'info.
En revanche, le supermarche près de chez moi vient d'arréter les produits Le Petit Olivier, sauf les savons  ::

----------


## Emmie

> Merci pour l'info.
> En revanche, le supermarche près de chez moi vient d'arréter les produits Le Petit Olivier, sauf les savons



Idem  :: 
Leurs gels douche sont super  ::

----------


## ANMel

Il y a des supermarchés où on trouve tous leurs produits, et d'autres où tout a disparu ...

Au pire, vous pouvez commander sur le site, à partir de 35€ les frais de port sont offert.

----------


## Emmie

> Il y a des supermarchés où on trouve tous leurs produits, et d'autres où tout a disparu ...
> 
> Au pire, vous pouvez commander sur le site, à partir de 35€ les frais de port sont offert.



35 €uros ça fait beaucoup quand même, je vais voir dans un autre supermarché  ::

----------


## Jalna

Je me pose une question, au début ou j'achetais du petit olivier, il y avait noté dessus qu'ils ne testaient pas, que les produits finis ne comportaient aucune matière animale.
J'ai continué d'acheter et la semaine dernière j'ai de nouveau regardé le derrière d'un produit, il y avait juste noté "le petit olivier est contre les tests sur les animaux". Mais ça veut dire quoi, parce qu'on peut être contre et tester quand même... Je saisis pas tout, et j'espère que le petit olivier n'a pas changé.

----------


## ANMel

Au début, le Petit Olivier indiquait "Produit non-testé sur les animaux". A cause de problèmes de législation (on n'a pas le droit de s'engager au nom de ses fournisseurs) ils ont du changer pour indiquer "Produit fini non-testé sur les animaux". Mais beaucoup écrivaient à la marque car ils se demandaient si les ingrédients n'étaient pas testés, du coup. Pendant un moment, il n'y avait plus rien d'écrit, et depuis quelques temps, ils indiquent effectivement "Le Petit Olivier est contre les tests sur les animaux", je pense que c'est le meilleur compromis qu'ils ont trouvé. Le Petit Olivier est une marque non-testée, il n'y a aucun soucis !

----------


## Jalna

Ah merci tu me rassures.

----------


## ANMel

Pour ceux qui aiment la gamme au karité du Petit Olivier, voici une nouveauté qui devrait vous plaire : le savon de Marseille liquide pour les mains au karité !

----------


## hatchiko

ah oui j'avais vu ça! je pense que ça fera partie de ma prochaine commande

hum sinon, je suis la seule à ne plus trouver le shampooing au henné sur leur site? ils ne le font plus? :S

----------


## ANMel

Je crois que y a eu du ménage dans les shampoings, celui à la camomille pour cheveux blonds aussi il a disparu (même si je le trouve quand même parfois en supermarché encore, avec  l'ancien design)

----------


## hatchiko

::

----------


## ANMel

Tu peux toujours envoyer un e-mail au service clients pour demander des infos, en général ils répondent rapidement  ::

----------


## ANMel

Encore des nouveautés chez Le petit olivier ... JE VEUX !!

----------


## Fahn

Savez-vous si leurs produits sont commercialisés en Belgique également? Je n'en ai jamais trouvés en magasin.

----------


## Giemma

> Savez-vous si leurs produits sont commercialisés en Belgique également? Je n'en ai jamais trouvés en magasin.


je n'en ai aucune idée mais tu peux toujours commander en ligne.

sinon j'ai testé le savon au Karité, je pense que c'est nouveau, en tout cas c'est la première fois que j'en vois. Il sent super bon, vraiment extra.

----------


## Origan

Promo dans mon supermarché Géant Casino : 3 crèmes mains ultra nourrissantes à l'huile d'olive (nouvelle formule) pour le prix de 2.
EDIT : me suis trompée de magasin, c'est Auchan où j'ai acheté la promo. Y a rien de tel à Casino (vu aujourd'hui).

----------


## popngum

J'utilise pas mal cette marque mais jamais testé leurs shampooing je crois.

Du coup quelqu'un a essayé celui à l'huile d'o et peut me dire si il est chouette? J'ai les cheveux secs et c'est celui qui me semble le plus approprié.

----------


## Jalna

L'huile d'Olive il est bien. Je l'ai arrêté juste parce que le matin ça m’écœurait l'odeur d'huile d'olive dans la douche  :: .

Par contre, j'ai le gel moussant nettoyant et la crème hydratante à l'huile de l'olive et là je trouve que ça sent bon. Alors peut-être que j'ai joué ma délicate à ce moment là. 
Mais pour les cheveux secs il est vraiment bien, il hydrate bien.
Tu graisses pas rapidement des cheveux ?

----------


## Jalna

> je n'en ai aucune idée mais tu peux toujours commander en ligne.
> 
> sinon j'ai testé le savon au Karité, je pense que c'est nouveau, en tout cas c'est la première fois que j'en vois. Il sent super bon, vraiment extra.


Oui j'en ai trouvé à Carrouf la dernière fois, j'en ai pris 4 et il est super !!

----------


## popngum

Ah ben si en plus de ça je graisse (gâtée par la nature :: ), alors l'huile d'olive je crains un peu maintenant que tu le dis.

----------


## Jalna

Puis l'huile d'olive il graisse un peu plus rapidement que les autres. C'était d'ailleurs aussi pour ça que je l'avais arrêté.

----------


## popngum

Je continue ma recherche du super shampooing alors. 

C'est pas gagné.

----------


## Jalna

Tu as ceux aux pépins de raisins ou au beurre de karité qui sont biens. 
J'ai les cheveux secs, qui frisent, et qui graissent vite (la totale) et ça me va bien. J'alterne les deux.

----------


## hatchiko

pour moi, qui ai les cheveux secs et qui graissent super vite, celui au beurre de karité et celui au henné sont nickel  ::  

huile d'olive, mes cheveux graissaient plus vite, et pareil que jalna, l'odeur était trop forte

----------


## ANMel

> Du coup quelqu'un a essayé celui à l'huile d'o et peut me dire si il est chouette? J'ai les cheveux secs et c'est celui qui me semble le plus approprié.


J'utilise celui à l'huile d'olive, je le trouve très bien. Après je me lave les cheveux tous les 2 jours donc si tu te les laves moins souvent, peut-être qu'il risque de les graisser, oui ... 
Et contrairement aux autres, j'adore l'odeur ! Je trouve qu'il a une odeur de savon à l'ancienne.

----------


## popngum

Non j'essaie de les laver moins souvent que tous les 2 jours, et en espaçant les shampooings progressivement j'ai réussi à les faire graisser moins vite. Alors je pense pas qu'il soit adapté.

Beurre de karité j'aime moyen l'odeur de leur gel douche. Mais pépins de raisin j'adore :: 

Et celui au henné il te fait des reflets Hatchi?

----------


## hatchiko

l'odeur du gel douche beurre de karité et du même shampooing n'est pas du tout la même ;-) 

je ne crois pas avoir eu de reflet avec celui au henné, mais après à ce moment là mes cheveux étaient bien abimés, faudrait voir maintenant ce que ça donne
mais j'aime beaucoup son odeur en tout cas^^

d'ailleurs j'ai pas vérifié si il est à nouveau sur le site

----------


## Lisabelle54

> Encore des nouveautés chez Le petit olivier ... JE VEUX !!


Je l'ai trouvé ce week-end celui-ci à mon cora, pas encore tester vue qu'il me reste un peu de celui à la rose mais déjà niveau odeur je peux vous dire qu'il est géniallissime  ::  on à envie de le bouffé  ::  par contre tjr pas trouver mon shampoing pour cheveux frisé que j'ai aperçu sur leur site  ::  certaines l'auraient trouver histoire d'avoir un retour dessus?

----------


## hatchiko

le shampooing au beurre de karité est très bien  ::  
normalement on le trouve plutôt facilement je crois celui là, mais comme moi je commande directement sur le site (moins cher), je ne sais pas exactement où, mais j'en ai vu plusieurs fois à monoprix en tout cas

----------


## Lisabelle54

ah je rejetterais un œil la prochaine fois alors mon actuel me désèche les cheveux je trouve  :Frown:  , ils étaient peut être en rupture le rayon étais casi vide ^^, j'avais pensée passer par le site aussi mais après comparaison bizarrement le cora chez moi vend les produit petit olivier moins cher que sur leur site  ::

----------


## hatchiko

ah ouais? 

chez monoprix, y'a un euros de différence minimum  ::

----------


## Lisabelle54

Pas autant de différence que monoprix du coup ^^ mais une petiote quand même sur les 2 que j'ai pris là j'ai la rose à 3.79 contre 3.95 sur leur site et la framboise a 1.99 contre 2.19 c'est pas énorme énorme mais toujours plus rentable que d'avoir les frais de ports en plus pour moi qui n'en prend pas pour plus de 35€ à chaque fois ^^

----------


## sabine-ti

j'ai un démaquillant de cette marque il est écrit "sans matière animale" mais il n'y a pas écrit "non testé sur les animaux"alors quoi penser?

----------


## hatchiko

c'est une histoire de legislation ou je ne sais plus quoi, mais c'est bien non testé, sur et certain  ::

----------


## sabine-ti

merci j’étais pas tranquille!

----------


## ANMel

> Je l'ai trouvé ce week-end celui-ci à mon cora, pas encore tester vue qu'il me reste un peu de celui à la rose mais déjà niveau odeur je peux vous dire qu'il est géniallissime  on à envie de le bouffé


J'ai trouvé celui à la framboise, et c'est clair qu'il sent vraiment bon ... Bien meilleur par exemple que le gel douche à la framboise de Yves Rocher ! Le seul point négatif, au final, c'est qu'il est en 250ml et pas en 500ml comme les autres de la gamme !
(Marrant, moi aussi j'ai acheté celui à la rose  :: )

----------


## Origan

J'ai celui à la rose aussi. Enfin, pas moi : mon copain  :: 
Moi, c'est savon d'alep.

----------


## ANMel

> J'ai celui à la rose aussi. Enfin, pas moi : mon copain


Le préféré de mon chéri, c'est fleur d'oranger, alors bon  ::

----------


## Giemma

Je viens de passer une commande, vous savez dans combien de temps je vais recevoir mon colis? Ils ne précisent pas le délai d'envoi sur le site.

----------


## Giemma

Bon en fait j'ai déjà reçu mon colis, vendredi! C'est super rapide, je suis vraiment ravie! Me reste plus qu'à ranger tout ça!!!

----------


## ANMel

La gemme au karité a subi un joli relookage : http://www.lepetitolivier.fr/ingredi...re-karite.html

----------


## Kiwette

J'ai testé les nouveaux : framboise  (directement 2 bouteille), pamplemouse et peche et abricot.
 :: 

Je suis fan....et je commancais à me lasser de ce que j'avais deja (citron, lavande et lait, ceci dit j'avais acheter en gros suite à une promo dc j'ai encore un sacré stock..... l'orange je le supportais meme plus^^)

----------


## hatchiko

le gel douche au beurre de karité n'est plus sur le site! *panique*  ::  ::

----------


## Giemma

ah non, c'est vrai que je l'ai pas vu quand j'ai commandé...
par contre celui à la framboise, il sent trop bon!!! idem pour celui à la rose!!!

----------


## ANMel

Effectivement, il n'y est plus ... Mais je pense que ça n’empêchera pas de le trouver en magasin, c'est comme les 3 savonnettes bios, elles n'ont jamais été sur le site et pourtant je les trouve sans soucis dans les supermarchés (je pense qu'elles seront sur le site quand elles auront subi elles aussi un relookage, comme tout le reste). 

Sinon, je pense tester une des nouvelles crèmes visage et corps, j'hésite encore entre celle au karité et celle à l'huile d'olive.

----------


## hatchiko

ben j'espère, va falloir que j'aille au supermarché en prendre et faire un stock, et veiller à toujours en avoir d'avance, sinon je suis vraiment dans le cake avec ma peau pourrie... :S

----------


## ANMel

Sinon tu peux essayer d'écrire au service consommateur pour demander, ils répondent assez rapidement en général.

----------


## hatchiko

je leur ai écris deux fois via leur site, une fois pour le shampooing au henné (jamais eu de réponse), et hier pour le gel douche karité, je n'ai pas encore de réponse  ::

----------


## Youki

Certaines parmi vous ont testé le savon liquide d'Alep ?

 ::

----------


## Giemma

Ce serait vraiment surprenant qu'ils aient supprimé ce gel douche vu toute la gamme de produits au karité! ce serait vraiment pas logique de leur part en tout cas...

----------


## popngum

> Certaines parmi vous ont testé le savon liquide d'Alep ?


Pas celui de cette marque mais je pense que pour le prix tu peux trouver bien moins cher en magasin bio.

C'est là-bas que je l'achète aussi, la compo est nickel et je le paye bien moins cher.

----------


## Youki

> Pas celui de cette marque mais je pense que pour le prix tu peux trouver bien moins cher en magasin bio.
> 
> C'est là-bas que je l'achète aussi, la compo est nickel et je le paye bien moins cher.


Merci pour l'info Pop  ::

----------


## ANMel

> je leur ai écris deux fois via leur site, une fois pour le shampooing au henné (jamais eu de réponse), et hier pour le gel douche karité, je n'ai pas encore de réponse


Oh, c'est bizarre ! Moi, ils m'ont toujours répondu, je leur ai écris samedi et je viens d'avoir une réponse.

Donc en gros, je leur ai écrit à propos des petites savonnettes bios et de la crème de douche au karité. Ils m'ont répondu qu'ils arrêtent la production des savonnettes bios, mais qu'on peut toujours en trouver dans les magasins puisqu'ils vident leurs stocks. Par contre, pas d'arrêt de production pour la crème de douche au karité, on la retrouvera dans la catégorie des gels douches (donc je pense que c'est bien un nouveau packaging qui est en train de se faire).

----------


## Youki

Elles étaient pourtant chouettes leurs savonnettes bios  ::

----------


## hatchiko

ouf! ils vont revenir!  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

moi je finis leur gel exfoliant visage bio à l'huile d'argan j'en suis très satisfaite mais ayant déménagé je n'en ai pas retrouvé en magasin du coup je me suis rabattue sur celui de marilou bio. hier j'ai entamé leur stick à lèvres à l'huile d'argan je le trouve super aussi par contre j'ai un peu de mal avec l'odeur (mais ça doit venir de l'huile d'argan? une copine m'en a ramené du Maroc dans une petite fiole je l'utilise pour les mains ou après une épilation à la cire et j'aime pas du tout l'odeur)

----------


## Skassounette71

Je viens enfin de trouver des gels douche de cette marque,c'est tellement la mort vers chez moi.. Du coup,je me suis pris gel douche citron et une savonnette au beurre de karité! Par contre,j'ai fais le rayon de long en large et aucun shampooing Petit Olivier  ::  Je me suis rabattu sur le shampooing Cadum,comme d'habitude du coup..

----------


## Kyt's

Tu peux aussi commander sur leur site internet  ::

----------


## ANMel

Crème douche au karité disponible, ancienne version : http://www.lepetitolivier.fr/gammes/...re-karite.html

----------


## Giemma

> Crème douche au karité disponible, ancienne version : http://www.lepetitolivier.fr/gammes/...re-karite.html


J'en connais une qui va être contente!  ::

----------


## hatchiko

vouiiiiii :: 

mon agonie/décomposition post douche n'est pas encore pour tout de suite  ::  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Heu y'a pas de démêlant chez le petit olivier ou c'est moi qui sait pas cliquer où il faut ?

----------


## hatchiko

normalement il y en a, mais je les retrouve pas non plus, ils sont peut être en relooking

----------


## MuzaRègne

Je me demandais, comme j'en ai jamais vu en supermarché ... bon j'espère, vu que j'utilise pas de shampooing, et j'en ai marre de revenir aux demêlants garnier et autre merdouille vu le prix des autres  :: .

----------


## ANMel

Des nouveautés chez Le Petit Olivier dans la gamme à l'huile d'olive :
- Un démaquillant yeux : http://www.lepetitolivier.fr/ingredi...aterproof.html
- Une lotion tonique : http://www.lepetitolivier.fr/ingredi...n-tonique.html
- Un masque hydratant : http://www.lepetitolivier.fr/ingredi...live-rose.html

----------


## ANMel

Je viens rapidement vous parler de la crème visage et corps au karité, parce que je suis tout simplement CONQUISE ! Cette crème est d'une douceur incroyable, vraiment nourrissante, je suis bluffée. J'ai la peau du visage sèche et sensible voire carrément réactive, avec des rougeurs et parfois des petits boutons. Là, ça fait seulement trois jours que je l'utilise (matin et soir après un nettoyage avec une savonnette de la même marque à la fleur d'oranger) et mes imperfections ont sacrément diminué, ma peau est vraiment douce, une peau de bébé. Bref, je la recommande si vous avez comme moi la peau sèche qui a tendance à rougir et que vous galérez à trouver une crème pour le visage très douce.

La présentation en pot peut rebuter certaines personnes, mais je trouve cela pratique car ça permet d'en prendre très peu avec la pulpe des doigts (car elle est très riche, donc il faut en mettre peu et bien masser).



Pour info, je l'ai acheté moins de 4€ à Leclerc.

----------


## hatchiko

ah c'est bon à savoir ça, je pense que je vais essayer! si ça pouvait me soulager... avec le soleil qui brûle aujourd'hui, ma peau me faisait mal, malgré la protection UV... 


et je me permets de faire un petit message ici, parce que les fans peuvent être intéressés... j'ai des produits du petit olivier à vendre, pour m'aider à payer les factures de Finou et Zitoune, qui ont de gros soucis en ce moment... j'ai indiqué des prix, mais ils sont négociables, si jamais ça intéressait certaines d'entre vous...
http://www.rescue-forum.com/bazar-re...-livres-37773/


 ::

----------


## ANMel

Dommage, je n'utilise aucun des produits que tu vends ! J'espère que tu trouveras quelqu'un pour te les acheter !

----------


## hatchiko

c'est gentil^^

----------


## Origan

La croix et la bannière pour trouver les shampooings en supermarché par ici depuis quelques mois :/ (j'ai dû acheter hier la seule autre marque non-testée et je n'apprécie pas la texture du shampooing)
Mais des files entières de marques testées, ah ça, oui, y a, y a que ça même dans certaines enseignes :/ (purée, je ne peux plus regarder un rayon de cosmétiques sans voir des animaux torturés)...

Connaissez-vous un site les vendant à un prix correct, avec peu (voire pas) de frais de port (quitte à acheter un stock annuel de shampooings car j'en ai marre de devoir courir plusieurs supermarchés...) ?

----------


## hatchiko

perso je commande sur le site directement, il n'y a pas de fdp au delà de 35euros d'achats, alors je fais du stock^^ 

http://www.lepetitolivier.fr/

----------


## Origan

Merci.
Cependant, je trouvais (enfin, quand je les trouvais...) les shampooings moins chers en supermarché que sur le site du fabricant. (ou alors, les prix ont augmenté ces 4 derniers mois)

----------


## hatchiko

ah, je sais pas, ça a toujours été moins cher pour moi sur le site, ça dépend peut être des enseignes qui les vendent  ::

----------


## ANMel

Ca dépend vraiment des enseignes, oui. Dans les Leclercs de province, on trouve des produits beaucoup moins chers que sur le site internet, par exemple j'ai payé ma crème visage et corps au Karité à 335 au lieu des 4 et quelques annoncés sur le site. Par contre, si tu vas dans un Monoprix ou une supérette de centre ville, alors là oui, ça sera beaucoup plus cher que sur le site ...

Je ne sais pas où tu habites, mais si tu as un grand Leclerc ou Carrefour près de chez toi, par exemple en sortie d'une ville, n'hésite pas à y faire un tour.

----------


## Origan

Merci, ces deux enseignes sont les premières que je fais dans ma "tournée". J'y avais payé le shampooing moins cher que vendu sur le site du fabricant, c'est aussi vrai. 
De toute façon, ça ne presse pas, j'ai acheté 300ml de shampooing de l'autre marque, ça va tenir un peu.

*[EDIT : trouvé en supermarché à 415... au lieu de 445 sur leur site...  je les avais trouvé ailleurs à moins encore, mais il n'y a plus... ce  sont peut-être des fins de commande d'il y a quelques mois -cela fait  combien de temps que les shampooing sont à 445 sur le site ?]*

----------


## tekila.c

> C'est vrai qu'elle sent vraiment bon. J'adore aussi  celle à la rose, et celle verveine-citron qui me rappelle l'odeur des  bonbons Kréma au citron ! J'avais aussi testé le petit format à la  framboise qui était pas mal. La version au cèdre menthol est bien quand  on aime les odeurs plutôt "masculines". Si tu veux en discuter, il y a  un topic pour la marque !


cedre menthol ça me dis rien, je préfère les odeurs "douces". après j'adore la framboise, donc je pense que je vais tester aussi, dommage qu'il n'existe que le petit format, pck chez moi ça part vite !
ce qui m’intéresse aussi, c'est la lotion tonique pour le visage. par contre ils ne font pas de deo ?

----------


## ANMel

Non, pas de déo ! Peut-être un jour ?

----------


## tekila.c

ah c'est dommage. dommage aussi qu'il ne fasse pas de maquillage.
je vais leur envoyer un mail pour me renseigner, si c'est prévu ou non

----------


## ANMel

Pour le déo et le maquillage, vois plutôt du côté de la marque So'Bio Etic.

----------


## tekila.c

on en trouve en grandes surfaces ? non-testé sur certain ?

----------


## ANMel

Oui, c'est totalement bio et non-testé sur les animaux. Il y a aussi un topic sur cette marque quelque part dans le forum, peut-être deux ou trois pages avant.

On en trouve en grandes surfaces, et tu peux vérifier sur le site internet de la marque les magasins qui en vendent près de chez toi :
http://www.sobio-etic.com/trouver-pr...obio-etic.html

 Ils ont aussi une boutique en ligne :
http://www.leanatureboutique.com

----------


## tekila.c

ah merci, je vais aller voir ça !

(décidément, on fais du HS partout  :: )

----------


## ANMel

Ouais, ça serait bien que tu t'en tienne à un sujet, histoire qu'on ne migre pas sans arrêt !  ::

----------


## tekila.c

rien que pour ça, je retourne sur l'autre post  :: 

c'est toi aussi, t'a qu'a pas ma suivre partout non mais   ::

----------


## ANMel

> Pas mal de choses !
> 
> J'utilise régulièrement :
> - Gels douches (mes préférés : fleur d'oranger, rose, verveine-citron)
> - Savonnettes (mêmes parfums)
> - Gels lavants pour les mains
> - Lait démaquillant à l'huile d'argan (bio, vraiment très bien pour les peaux un peu sèches)
> - Crème visage/corps au karité (pour la peau très sèche de mon visage et de mes mains, elle est parfaite)
> - Shampoing à l'huile d'olive (quand j'en trouve ...)
> ...



J'avais oublié de dire que j'utilise aussi les savons de Marseille à la lavande, mais c'est parce que je les utilise pour le ménage !  ::

----------


## tekila.c

tu l'utilise pour quoi comme ménage ?

----------


## ANMel

Pour tout, pour nettoyer la cuisine, la table, la salle de bain ... Quand j'habitais seule, je l'utilisais même pour faire la vaisselle, mais depuis que j'habite avec mon copain, comme c'est lui qui s'occupe de ça, il préfère utiliser du "vrai" produit vaisselle. En fait, j'ai viré pas mal de produits ménagers de chez moi ! Trop chimiques et polluants ! Est-ce qu'on a vraiment besoin d'un produit pour la cuisine, d'un produit pour les plaques, d'un autre pour le lavabo, un autre pour la douche, un autre encore "spécial je-sais-pas-quoi" ? 

Bon, on a encore quelques autres produits (notamment du liquide  vaisselle et de la lessive écologiques, ainsi qu'un nettoyeur-vapeur  pour les sols). Mais de manière générale, une éponge et un bloc de savon de Marseille du Petit Olivier qui sent bon la lavande, et ça me suffit pour mon ménage. Ça lave tout !

----------


## tekila.c

c'est pas bête ! et ça fait bien propre ? (je suis une parano des microbes)
je vais essayer tiens !

----------


## ANMel

C'est du savon, je sais pas ce que tu veux de mieux !  ::  J'ai moins confiance dans les produits chimiques (dont on ignore finalement la composition, sauf ce qu'on veut bien nous en dire dans les pubs TV) que dans un savon qui a fait ses preuves depuis des siècles. En plus, ça pollue moins l'air de ta maison. Et après tout, si ça me lave bien (les gels douches c'est pour mon homme, moi je suis une pro-savonnette) pourquoi ça laverait mal ma maison ?

----------


## Giemma

Et hop on est reparties dans le hors sujet  ::   ::

----------


## ANMel

Oui mais bon, je parle quand même du savon Petit Olivier à la base, donc ça compte, non ? ::

----------


## tekila.c

::  oups 

oui tu as raison, je vais en prendre la prochaine fois que je fais mes courses  ::

----------


## Giemma

Oui ça marche! T'inquiète, je plaisantais! D'autant plus que j'en profite pour lire tes astuces. Le savon pour le ménage je n'y aurais pas pensé alors que c'est encore ce qu'il y a de plus simple.

----------


## ANMel

Après chacun fait comme il veut ! En ce qui me concerne, c'est quand j'ai emménagé seule, étudiante fauchée que j'étais, que j'ai commencé à utiliser le savon de Marseille pour le ménage car je n'avais pas les moyens d'acheter des produits ménagers classiques. Au final, je me suis rendue compte que les 1500 produits différents pour chaque parcelle de la maison qu'on peut trouver en supermarché sont généralement inutile et qu'un bloc de savon est tout aussi efficace pour récurer ! Alors comme j'adore la marque Petit Olivier, je prends leurs blocs de savon de Marseille.

Tiens, là par exemple il y a une pub pour un détachant à la TV. La semaine dernière, mon copain s'était mis du vin sur un t-shirt blanc. On a mouillé le t-shirt, frotté la tâche avec le savon, puis laissé tremper toute la nuit dans l'eau froide savonneuse. Le lendemain matin, à la machine avec le reste du linge, et verdict à la sortie : plus aucune trace de tâche. Alors, pourquoi j'achèterais un détachant chimique ?  :: 

Quant au prix ... A peine 4 les trois blocs de savon de Marseille, qui durent longtemps :
http://www.lepetitolivier.fr/ingredi...e-lavande.html

----------


## tekila.c

moi aussi je suis contre le fait d'utiliser 20 000 produits différents. je n'utilise que du CIF, pour tout ! sauf le linge et la vaisselle. mais du coup, si en plus on peut faire + naturel, pourquoi pas !  ::

----------


## ANMel

Dis-toi que le Cif est probablement testé sur les animaux car la majorité des produits de ménage "grand public", et en plus c'est un produit chimique donc qui pollue l'air de ta maison, celui que tu respires !

----------


## tekila.c

oui je sais bien :/ du coup tu m'a donné une bonne idée ! pck les produits bios qu'on trouve en grandes surfaces sont vraiment pas efficaces ! j'ai testé du produit pour le sol et ça m'avait fait pleins de marques ...

----------


## ANMel

Pour finir le HS, pour le sol on a acheté un nettoyeur-vapeur. C'est vraiment parfait pour nettoyer les sols avec seulement un peu d'eau ! Écologique et efficace. Il y a aussi un topic sur les nettoyeurs-vapeurs quelque part sur le forum.

----------


## Giemma

Moi j'achète l'arbre vert mais c'est vrai que ça fait beaucoup de produits différents. Le nettoyeur vapeur, je t'avoue que j'y songe sérieusement. Ma mère en a acheté un (celui qui passe tout le temps à la télévision), quand je vois tout ce qu'elle fait avec, j'en suis jalouse!

----------


## ANMel

Nouveautés :
Trois crèmes douche pour peaux sensibles en format 750ml : lait de coton, lait de karité et lait d'amande.

Il me semble que plusieurs personnes ici appréciaient le gel douche au karité pour cause de peaux sensibles ou d'exzéma, vous allez avoir trois choix potentiels maintenant ! Je pense que je tenterai celui à l'amande, s'il sent bon.

----------


## hatchiko

::

----------


## Physalie

je viens de passer une commande....mon copain qui jette un coup d'oeil sur la liste.. mais "TOUT CA ?..."
euh..ben oui ça nous fait longtemps... pi faut bien ne pas avoir de frais de port ...
j'ai pris notamment le lait douche karité ( j'adore l'ancienne version donc j'espère que ça sera pareil) et au lait d'amande. 
sinon au pamplemouse et abricot pêche j'avais adoré.. et la crème au karité en "rond" est très bien je trouve

----------


## ANMel

> et la crème au karité en "rond" est très bien je trouve


Je l'adore aussi !  :: 


Pas de gel douche au lait d'amande ce matin au Carrouf. Donc j'ai pris un petit à la framboise, il y avait une réduc' dessus.

----------


## la_puce

A auchan il y a des réduc sur les gels douche 500ml fleurs d'oranger, rose et lait je ne sais plus quoi.

----------


## ANMel

Aujourd'hui, comme je devais me racheter de mon démaquillant à l'huile d'argan, j'en ai profité pour prendre de pâte à l'argile verte prête à l'emploi. Quelqu'un l'utilise ? J'avais déjà testé un petit masque à l'argile et arbre à thé, mais je n'avais pas apprécié : je le trouvais trop chimique. Du coup, je trouve que cette pâte est plus sympa. J'ai testé sur la zone T et c'est pas mal quand on a des zones grasses ou des impuretés.

----------


## hatchiko

je l'ai, et j'aime beaucoup^^
par contre après j'hydrate ma peau, parce que ça assèche un peu quand même

----------


## ANMel

> par contre après j'hydrate ma peau, parce que ça assèche un peu quand même


Oui, j'ai remarqué ! Mais justement, je me dis que ça peut être pas mal pour assécher les quelques petits boutons que j'ai sur le menton !  ::  Mais pour le reste du visage, c'est clair qu'il faut hydrater.

----------


## ANMel

Le retour des baumes à lèvres chez Le Petit Olivier, nouvelle version :

----------


## hatchiko

et en plus mieux de ce que j'ai compris, ils ont enlevé des cochonneries de la compo  ::

----------


## mely3969

Ici je n'ai pas accrochée avec leur nouveau parfum d'ete, framboise et abricot ,en revanche je suis tjs fan du vert au cedre,celui au lait, au thé vert, qui a essayée les nouveaux lait creme de douche? notament celui a l'amande?
effectivement a auchan y'a 80cts de reduc sur certains parfum, et aussi une jolie mise en avant sur les nouveaux lait/creme de douche a 4.50 les 750 ml,bien moins cher que sur leur propre site le petit olivier .

----------


## Marimilie

Voici le petit panier que j'ai offert à ma maman pour son anniversaire dimanche ^^
Je compte la convertir au Petit Olivier et à So Bio Etic héhé
Dedans il y'a : 
Crème de corps nourrissante Le Petit Olivier
Lait démaquillant Le Petit  Olivier
Gel douche Le Petit Olivier
Serum hydratant Lait d'anesse So Bio  Etic
Crème de jour Lait d'anesse So Bio Etic

Et moi je me suis acheté récemment le démaquillant biphasé Petit Olivier et la bb creme et le correcteur de So Bio ^^

Je suis fan

----------


## Fahn

Lait d'annesse? C'en est réellement, ou c'est juste le nom du produit?

----------


## Marimilie

Ah oui par contre ce n'est pas vegan :/
Je pense que ça en est certainement....

----------


## Fahn

C'est... incroyable  ::  Et la marque se dit "éthique", franchement j'ai du mal à comprendre.

----------


## Marimilie

*Je viens de trouver ça sur leur site à ce propos

Le + éthique :* Nous avons sélectionné un lait d’ânesse  produit à proximité de notre laboratoire par un éleveur que nous  accompagnons dans sa démarche de certification biologique. La collecte  du lait à des fins cosmétiques ne prive pas les ânons du lait de leur  mère.

----------


## Fahn

Je l'ai lu aussi, mais bon... Quel intérêt d'aller traire une ânesse, de devoir lui imposer une gestation, une mise bas, pour avoir du lait pour faire des cosmétiques? Que devient l'ânon ensuite? Si c'est un mâle, est-il tué? Si c'est une femelle, elle connaîtra sûrement les gestations à la chaîne pour son lait. Sans parler des inséminations artificielles traumatisantes pour l'animal...

----------


## ANMel

> C'est... incroyable  Et la marque se dit "éthique", franchement j'ai du mal à comprendre.


Je vois pas en quoi c'est moins éthique d'utiliser du lait d'ânesse que d'autres produits animaux comme du lait de vache ou les produits de la ruche ...

Au contraire, le lait d'ânesse est forcément une exploitation "paysanne" car les quantités produites sont faibles, et on ne peut pas prendre l'ânon à sa mère.

[EDIT] Tu devrais te renseigner un peu sur les élevages d'âne, ça n'a rien à voir avec ce que tu décris dans la grande majorité des cas. Déjà, la production de lait d'ânesse n'est pas une activité rentable, c'est souvent un complément d'une autre activité (randonnées, fermes pédagogiques, etc) car la gestation d'une ânesse dure plus d'un an, et il faut qu'elle ait son petit à ses côté qui tête pour produire du lait (dès l'instant où on lui retire, elle arrête d'en produire). Bref, l'ânesse n'a qu'un ânon tous les 2 ans environ, et on ne peut récupérer qu'une partie de son lait pendant quelques mois, donc ça n'est pas rentable rien que comparé au prix de la nourriture de l'animal, et le fait que le lait d'ânesse représente 3 à 5% des ingrédients d'un cosmétique. Le plus souvent les producteurs ont des mâles reproducteurs, en général un mâle pour 3 ou 4 ânesses, ils sont très "actifs" à ce niveau, donc ce n'est pas nécessaire de faire des inséminations artificielles. Quant aux ânons, ils sont souvent vendus après leur sevrage à d'autres fermes notamment du même type pour la diversification génétique. La viande d'âne ne se consomme presque pas, en tout cas à part quelques saucissons sur les marchés je n'en ai jamais vu, donc ils ne vont pas à l'abattoir contrairement aux veaux. Je ne dis pas que toutes les fermes d'ânes sont comme ça, mais la majorité oui. Ce n'est pas comparable à une exploitation de vaches laitières par exemple. Si tu as une ferme d'ânes près de chez toi, tu peux la visiter, c'est très intéressant.

----------


## Fahn

Je n'ai dit nulle part que c'était plus éthique d'utiliser un autre lait dans les cosmétiques, je n'utilise d'ailleurs aucun produit où figurent un/des ingrédient/s d'origine animale.

Concernant les élevages d'ânes, je veux bien des infos si tu as, ce n'est pas un élevage que je connais particulièrement, mais j'avoue me demander pourquoi ça serait différent chez les ânes que chez les vaches ou chez les poules  ::

----------


## ANMel

J'avais édité mon message pendant que tu me répondais, donc tu peux lire les infos au dessus !

----------


## Fahn

Ah oui, merci pour les infos!
J'ai effectivement une ferme d'ânes à quelques kilomètres, mais je n'ai jamais pensé à la visiter.
Effectivement, ça semble plus "éthique" comme élevage, dans le cas de SBE on sait que le lait d'ânesse provient d'une petite exploitation qui élève proprement, mais ça n'est probablement pas le cas partout, je vais tenter de trouver des infos à ce sujet.
Par contre, le lait d'ânesse se vend assez cher non? J'avais participé à un salon de l'animal l'an dernier ainsi que cette année, le producteur présent avait une ânesse sur place avec lui (dans un état pitoyable, d'où peut-être ma généralisation), et il vendait le lait très cher (je ne me rappelle plus du prix par contre, mais ça m'avait interpelée).

----------


## ANMel

Pour le prix, je ne sais pas mais je suppose que oui, c'est cher, vu que la production est assez faible. Dans les cosmétiques, c'est une part assez faible des ingrédients, car si on en met trop par exemple dans un savon, il ne mousse pas.

Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas de mauvais producteurs (ça, il y en a partout, et en particulier dans les foires et salons) mais j'avais visité une asinerie quand j'étais petite et j'avais été marqué par le soin des éleveurs à leurs bêtes. Il y a quelques mois, il y avait eu aussi un reportage sur une ferme d'âne dans l'émission 30 millions d'amis, et c'était le même type d'élevage. Je ne pense pas qu'un bon éleveur emmènerait un de ses ânes sur un salon et lui ferait subir autant de stress et de bruit ...

----------


## Marimilie

Les produits au lait d'anesse chez So Bio sont un peu plus cher que la moyenne, 10€ environ

----------


## Elanym

> Le retour des baumes à lèvres chez Le Petit Olivier, nouvelle version :


Quelqu'un les a tester ?
Je m'explique je suis petit a petit en train de virer tout le testé de chez moi, le souci c'est niveau baume levre.
J'ai des levre pourri, qui gercent ultra rapidement et qui si j'ai le malheur d'y mettre autre chose qu'un produit qu'on trouve en pharmacie, qui coute bonbon et bien sur tester partent en méga crise d'allergie (énormes croutes marron, sensation de brulure, demangeaison, bref la totale, le tout en moins de 30 min c'est juste impressionant) je sais pas a quoi je réagis dans les autres produits et qu'il n'y a pas dans celui là mais c'est impressionant.

Comme c'est testé je voudrais le remplacer mais j'avoue que j'ai moyennement envie de me farcir encore une allergie pareille cet hiver. Vous avez des infos sur le potentiel allergene de ceux là ?

----------


## ANMel

> Quelqu'un les a tester ?
> Je m'explique je suis petit a petit en train de virer tout le testé de chez moi, le souci c'est niveau baume levre.
> J'ai des levre pourri, qui gercent ultra rapidement et qui si j'ai le malheur d'y mettre autre chose qu'un produit qu'on trouve en pharmacie, qui coute bonbon et bien sur tester partent en méga crise d'allergie (énormes croutes marron, sensation de brulure, démangeaison, bref la totale, le tout en moins de 30 min c'est juste impressionant) je sais pas a quoi je réagis dans les autres produits et qu'il n'y a pas dans celui là mais c'est impressionant.
> 
> Comme c'est testé je voudrais le remplacer mais j'avoue que j'ai moyennement envie de me farcir encore une allergie pareille cet hiver. Vous avez des infos sur le potentiel allergene de ceux là ?


J'ai acheté celui au beurre de karité. Personnellement, je l'aime bien. Il n'est pas ultra-nourrissant mais il protège bien. Il faut simplement en mettre régulièrement.

Je le trouve très doux y compris sur les lèvres gercées. En fait, à ce niveau il est équivalent à tous les produits de la gamme au karité. Est-ce que tu as déjà testé d'autres produits comme la crème pour les mains ou le lait pour le corps de la même gamme ? 

Il y a très peu de produits chimiques dedans : sans paraffine, sans paraben, sans phénoxyethanol, sans colorant. Les huiles sont 100% végétales (de mémoire dans les ingrédients j'ai vu du karité, du coco, de l'huile de ricin, un peu de palme) et il y a aussi de la cire d'abeille. 

C'est dommage que tu ne saches pas à quoi tu es allergique exactement ... Et c'est seulement sur les lèvres ou tu as d'autres allergies avec des produits pour le corps, par exemple ? Vu qu'il y a peu de produits chimiques dans ce baume, tu peux essayer, mais si ton allergie vient plutôt d'un végétal c'est différent ...

----------


## Elanym

Pour l'instant je n'utilise que le gel douche (verveine/citron). Que j'aime beaucoup (un peu surprise par la force de l'odeur au début, la famille et moi avec jusque là etant adepte du san*x, qui n'a aucune odeur).
J'attends avec impatience d'avoir fini mon stock de shampoing et de creme main pour tester les versions de cette marque. (Je n'utilise ni maquillage, ni creme corps)

Je ne sais pas du tout a quoi je réagit là dedans. Concretement je suis allergique aux acariens (qui me donne exactement les mêmes symptomes, plus d'autres) mais a part les baume levres je n'ai jamais réagit a aucun produit cosmétique. Bref c'est plus que bizzare.

Je tenterais (faut que je fasse la tournée des supermarché du coin) on verra bien, au pire celui que j'utilise actuellement est ultra efficace pour reparer les dégats.

Merci de ta reponse en tout cas.

----------


## hatchiko

j'ai testé les 2, et je préfère celui à l'huile d'olive: il répare mieux, et plus rapidement, les gerçures je trouve  ::  

les 2 sont très doux et ne piquent pas quand on les met^^

----------


## Physalie

> Ici je n'ai pas accrochée avec leur nouveau parfum d'ete, framboise et abricot ,en revanche je suis tjs fan du vert au cedre,celui au lait, au thé vert, qui a essayée les nouveaux lait creme de douche? notament celui a l'amande?
> effectivement a auchan y'a 80cts de reduc sur certains parfum, et aussi une jolie mise en avant sur les nouveaux lait/creme de douche a 4.50 les 750 ml,bien moins cher que sur leur propre site le petit olivier .


Framboise je n'ai pas trouvé d'intérêt mais pêche abricot j'ai bien aimé, mon copain aussi... il a vidé la moitié du flacon a lui tout seul.... et pamplemousse j'ai beaucoup aimé.

Celui a l'amande j'ai juste testé ça sent bon je trouve pas fort contrairement à beaucoup de gel douche plus "chimique" avec le même parfum

----------


## ANMel

Moi j'aime beaucoup celui à la framboise ! Récemment on a acheté aussi les deux autres petits fruités (pèche/abricot et pamplemousse) et au final je préfère ces deux parfums à celui à la framboise.

Quant aux nouveaux grands gels douche, je ne les ai pour l'instant jamais vu dans les supermarchés où je vais. J'aimerai tester ceux à l'amande et au karité.

----------


## anniec

> J'ai des levre pourri, qui gercent ultra rapidement et qui si j'ai le malheur d'y mettre autre chose qu'un produit qu'on trouve en pharmacie, qui coute bonbon et bien sur tester partent en méga crise d'allergie (énormes croutes marron, sensation de brulure, demangeaison, bref la totale, le tout en moins de 30 min c'est juste impressionant) je sais pas a quoi je réagis dans les autres produits et qu'il n'y a pas dans celui là mais c'est impressionant.


Vous pouvez utiliser du beurre de karité pur. C'est très efficace (mais il faut en remettre régulièrement dans la journée), et pas de problème d'allergie  ::

----------


## Delphane

Faut juste aimer l'odeur...  ::

----------


## Elanym

Et on trouve ça où ?

J'ai fait 2 interm*rch*, un Cor* et un lecl*rcl rien du tout (enfin si d'autres produits de la marque, que je retiens, mais pas ce que je cherche ...)
La derniere m'a dit qu'elle pouvait le commander donc au pire j'ai cette option.

----------


## anniec

[QUOTE=Elanym;1390268]Et on trouve ça où ?QUOTE]
Sur le net, chez beurredekaritebio, ou eco conseils ou aroma zone    ::

----------


## Elanym

Ok merci a toi

----------


## Giemma

Je viens d'acheter le baume pour les lèvres à l'huile d'olive, il est vraiment très doux, très agréable et j'aime beaucoup l'odeur.

----------


## Elanym

J'ai trouvée celui a l'huile d'argan l'autre jour.
Je l'aime bien aussi et pour l'instant pas de reaction allergique.

----------


## ANMel

Super ! Celui à l'huile d'argan est bio donc c'est peut-être un produit chimique des baumes classiques qui te provoquent ces allergies.

J'ai aussi acheté celui à l'huile d'olive pour mon homme. il est très bien aussi mais je préfère celui au karité pour l'odeur et parce que je trouve le tube plus joli !  ::

----------


## Giemma

J'avais celui à l'huile d'argan avant mais je ne le trouve plus en magasin. ANMel, je me suis aussi fait cette réflexion, je toruve aussi que celui au karité est plus beau mais bon, ce sera pour une prochaine fois!

----------


## Elanym

Je l'ai trouvé a intermarch* moi. L'autre jour il y avait une vendeuse qui faisait de la mise en rayon et je lui demandais si elle avait ceux de la marque (elle m'a répondu qu'elle était en pleine periode de commande et que j'avais bien fait de le demander). Quand j'y suis retournée il y avait celui a l'huile d'argan (le seul par contre)

----------


## ANMel

Aucun des produits de la marque Le Petit Olivier n'est testé sur les animaux. 
Les inscriptions (ou non, d'ailleurs) sur les produits ne veulent rien dire.

----------


## ANMel

Site web du Petit Olivier :




> *Des tests sont-ils réalisés sur animaux ?*
> 
> Dans sa démarche de commerce responsable et éthique, Le Petit Olivier a toujours été contre les tests menés sur les animaux.
> Les ingrédients utilisés pour la formulation des produits Le Petit Olivier répondent à cette ligne de conduite et nos fournisseurs se sont engagés à nos côtés pour respecter cette promesse.

----------


## satine3434

j'ai découvert qu'Amazon propose plusieurs articles "le petit olivier", moins cher que sur le site du petit olivier, fdp offerts dès 15   ::  De plus, si on choisi de s'abonner , on bénéficie encore d'une réduc et on reçoit automatiquement le produit au rythme que l'on souhaite (c'est à dire tous les 2 ou 3 ou 4 ou 6 mois)
C'est intéressant je trouve  :Smile:  il y a aussi des produits l'arbre vert, je me suis abonnée à plein de trucs lol  :Big Grin: 

http://www.amazon.fr/s/ref=sr_pg_1?r...qid=1353532384

----------


## mely3969

a carrefour les 3 gels douche le petit olivier 500 ml = 7€ en faite cest 2 achetés un gratuit, et ca vaut le coup !

----------


## mely3969

Promo finis a carrouf, quand meme cest pas cool que le site le petit olivier soit plus cher que la GMS ,je trouve pas cela tjs tres logique, dommage pour ma part, yavait pas celui au cedre ,qui est mon preferé

----------


## Giemma

Pour ma part, les savons sont 30 centimes moins chers qu'en supermarché. Je pense que ça dépend des produits. J'avais déjà remarqué qu'il y avait des écarts de prix dans les deux sens et ils sont parfois assez importants.

----------


## ANMel

Ca dépend vraiment des magasins et des villes. Sur certains produits comme par exemple le démaquillant qui est à 9€ sur le site, je le trouve au même prix voire un peu moins cher dans mon Leclerc, mais au Monoprix il dépasse parfois les 13€.

Donc à voir si c'est valable ensuite de commander ou pas selon les frais de port. Moi, c'est clairement plus simple pour moi de les acheter à Leclerc car ils y sont tous et pour des prix égaux ou inférieurs au site internet.

----------


## mely3969

A leclercl j'y vais jamais mais tu les payes cb a peu pres,car a auchan ils sont a plus de 4.45€ et pas tjs tous les parfums .

----------


## ANMel

Auj' on a acheté un 500ml de gekl douche au thé vert, on l'a payé 3€81

----------


## Aynudya

J'aimerais bien essayer un savon de cette marque pour me laver (mais bien un savon, pas un gel douche) histoire de ne plus avoir autant de déchet mais le problème c'est que tous les savons que j'ai essayé jusque là me desséchaient la peau, c'était très désagréable. Donc quelqu'un aurait il testé un des savons de cette marque ? Comment sont ils ?

----------


## Giemma

Mon copain utilisait la marque Dove jusqu'à il y a un an ou deux. C'est la seule marque qui lui convenait, sa peau était desséchée après la douche s'il prenait une autre marque. Il a essayé le petit olivier et c'est nickel, il a la peau douce, il en est content en tout cas.

----------


## chocoflavie

oui moi aussi j'ai testé le savon le petit olivier, et j'ai pourtant la peau sensible et fragile, et aucun probleme, peau douce, pas de rougeur, bref niquel!

----------


## ANMel

J'utilise également les savons Petit Olivier pour la douche (verveine/citron, rose et fleur d'oranger sont mes préférés) et aucun soucis chez moi. Après la douche j'ai seulement la peau du visage un peu sèche (mais ça c'est toujours le cas, peu importe ce que j'utilise) donc j'utilise une crème hydratante de la même marque, mais pour le corps c'est nickel, je n'utilise plus de lait pour le corps depuis des années.

Si tu as quand même peur pour ta peau, tu peux essayer le savon surgras au karité. Mais ces savons sont vraiment très doux. Tu peux regarder le site site de Beauté-test les avis pour te faire une idée : http://www.beaute-test.com/le_petit_olivier.php

----------


## Aynudya

OK, merci, dès que j'aurais finit mes gels douche je me prendrais ça. En attendant je vais ouvrir les yeux dans les magasins que je fréquente pour que je vois qui en vend.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

OK, merci, dès que j'aurais finit mes gels douche je me prendrais ça. En attendant je vais ouvrir les yeux dans les magasins que je fréquente pour que je vois qui en vend.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

OK, merci, dès que j'aurais finit mes gels douche je me prendrais ça. En attendant je vais ouvrir les yeux dans les magasins que je fréquente pour que je vois qui en vend.

----------


## ANMel

Au pire, pour 2€ et quelques, ça ne va pas te ruiner d'essayer !  ::

----------


## Aynudya

Non c'est sur  :: 
Mais puisqu'il y a plein d'utilisatrices par ici, autant profiter de votre expérience avant d'acheter  :Big Grin:

----------


## Giemma

je confirme que le savon au beurre de karité est vraiment extra et en plus il sent super bon, je crois bien que c'est mon préféré.

----------


## Mizuhime

Les filles, c'est moi où ils ont arrêtés le shampoing bio karité pour cheveux frisés?  :: 
Je le trouve nulle part sur le site (ou alors je suis bigleuse  :: ), c'est le seul que je supporte vraiment (et qui est nickel pour mes ondulations/boucles) et j'avais espoir d'en recommander en début d'année  :: ...

----------


## Giemma

Je viens de regarder sur leur site mais je ne le vois pas non plus...

----------


## ANMel

Effectivement il n'est plus sur le site, mais je pense que tu peux encore le trouver en magasins sans soucis (j'en vois souvent en supermarché qui ont disparu officiellement comme celui à la camomille). Fais du stock !  ::

----------


## Mizuhime

Bon ça vient pas de moi alors ^^"...

Malheureusement, je le trouve nulle part dans les grandes surface d'ici  :Frown:  c'est pour ça que je le commandais...

----------


## Aynudya

Bon première bonne nouvelle, ils avaient bien des produits le petit olivier dans mon carrefour !
Deuxième bonne nouvelle, après avoir chercher, rechercher, et rerechercher j'ai finit par trouver des savons ! (ils étaient bien planqué et ils en restait plus beaucoup)
Par contre je n'avais pas beaucoup le choix donc j'ai pris un savon à la lavande, et je l'emmènerais pour ces vacances, je verrais bien ce que ça donne.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon première bonne nouvelle, ils avaient bien des produits le petit olivier dans mon carrefour !
Deuxième bonne nouvelle, après avoir chercher, rechercher, et rerechercher j'ai finit par trouver des savons ! (ils étaient bien planqué et ils en restait plus beaucoup)
Par contre je n'avais pas beaucoup le choix donc j'ai pris un savon à la lavande, et je l'emmènerais pour ces vacances, je verrais bien ce que ça donne.

----------


## Jalna

J'adore lecl*erc qui m'a fait découvrir le savon petit Olivier a la framboise. 
Jusque la j'avais beurre de Karité donc c'était bien mais celui a la framboise sent vachement bon. 
J'ai pris en même temps la crème hydratante beurre de Karité j'avais jusque la celle a l'huile d'olive et pareil c'est parfait.

----------


## tquila

on est sur que ce n'est pas testé ?

----------


## tquila

sur la liste One Voice il n'apparait pas :

http://label.one-voice.fr/liste_produits/#dl

----------


## ANMel

C'est normal puisque le nouveau label One Voice ne recense que les produits bio et non-testés, alors que beaucoup de produits Le Petit Olivier ne sont pas bio, donc impossible d'avoir le label.

Mais cette marque reste parfaitement clean.

----------


## tquila

merci pour la réponse  ::

----------


## ANMel

Il doit y avoir facilement les 3/4 des marques qui ont disparu de cette liste depuis l'application du nouveau label !

----------


## Fahn

De toute façon, la liste One Voice n'est pas mise à jour régulièrement, de plus elle cite encore Yves Rocher et Etamine du Lys dans sa liste alors qu'ils testent...

----------


## tquila

oui c'est ce que je me disais pour Yves Rocher

----------


## Physalie

Etamine du Lys ils testent ?? y a marqué le contraire sur leur produits  :Frown:

----------


## Fahn

On en a parlé quelques pages précédemment.
Ils testent sur les daphnies oui.

----------


## Physalie

ok je ne savais pas. Merci

----------


## Fahn

Je me demande si je n'inverse pas... C'est Ecover qui teste sur les daphnies, mais Etamine teste également, sur des cornées ou des poumons de souris, voilà^^

----------


## Physalie

oui enfin bon, ça reste testé quoi..  :Frown: 
merci en tous cas ^^

----------


## Origan

> De toute façon, la liste One Voice n'est pas mise à jour régulièrement, de plus elle cite encore Yves Rocher et *Etamine du Lys* dans sa liste alors qu'ils testent...


Ah -_- !!?

----------


## Origan

J'ai utilisé ce shampooing-soin car mon supermarché n'avait pas d'autres produits Le Petit Olivier. Je n'ai pas les cheveux frisés, au contraire ils sont très fins, électriques et mous... J'ai beaucoup apprécié ce shampooing, mes cheveux m'ont semblé nettement plus beaux et moins électriques.

----------


## Mizuhime

> J'ai utilisé ce shampooing-soin car mon supermarché n'avait pas d'autres produits Le Petit Olivier. Je n'ai pas les cheveux frisés, au contraire ils sont très fins, électriques et mous... J'ai beaucoup apprécié ce shampooing, mes cheveux m'ont semblé nettement plus beaux et moins électriques.


Où est-ce que tu l'as trouvé?  :: 
C'est mon shampoing mais j'en trouve plus ni sur le site ni dans le commerce  :: ...

----------


## Origan

J'en avais trouvé il y a 3-4 mois dans un leclerc près de chez moi. Mais maintenant, je ne trouve plus aucun shampooing Le Petit Olivier, je trouve ça assez pénible de devoir faire plusieurs supermarchés pour cause de rupture de stocks dans l'un ou l'autre supermarché : tous les autres trucs testés sont dispo en nombre mais pour le petit olivier et les marques de Léa Nature, c'est totalement aléatoire. :/

----------


## ANMel

Vous avez essayé d'écrire au service consommateur pour avoir des informations ?

----------


## satine3434

des informations par rapport à quoi?

----------


## ANMel

Aux problèmes de Mizuhime et Origan pour trouver le shampoing au karité.

----------


## Mizuhime

> J'en avais trouvé il y a 3-4 mois dans un leclerc près de chez moi. Mais maintenant, je ne trouve plus aucun shampooing Le Petit Olivier, je trouve ça assez pénible de devoir faire plusieurs supermarchés pour cause de rupture de stocks dans l'un ou l'autre supermarché : tous les autres trucs testés sont dispo en nombre mais pour le petit olivier et les marques de Léa Nature, c'est totalement aléatoire. :/


Ah mince je vois que je suis pas la seule à galérer ><...
C'est vraiment nul, y'a déjà tellement peu de marques qui sont clean pour les animaux, et c'est une galère sans nom pour se les procurer  :: ...





> Vous avez essayé d'écrire au service consommateur pour avoir des informations ?


Moi je leur avais envoyé un mail en mai je crois, concernant le shampoing au karité que je ne voyais même plus sur le site...
J'ai jamais eu de réponse  :: ...

----------


## Origan

Yes  :: 

2 leclerc faits aujourd'hui, un dans ma ville, l'autre dans la ville d'à côté. 
Le premier a des gels douche de 750ml en promo (j'ai hésité à en acheter 1 mais j'avais acheté 4 gros flacons de gel douche LPO ce mois-ci ^^ ) mais pas les shampooings (grrr !!). 
Le deuxième avait 5 shampooings Le Petit Olivier (au karité -1 seul flacon ! peut-être un reste d'ancien stock... ?-, et 4 à la gelée royale... et maintenant, plus que 3 shampooings à la gelée ^^ ) mais pas les gels douches  ::   C'est galère en effet...

Dans un carrefour la semaine dernière : des gels douches et de l'après-shampooing, mais pas de shampooings. C'est super pénible !

----------


## tquila

moi je commande sur internet, marre de chercher a droite a gauche

----------


## satine3434

> moi je commande sur internet, marre de chercher a droite a gauche


tout à fait! D'ailleurs, petit rappel :



> j'ai découvert qu'Amazon propose plusieurs  articles "le petit olivier", moins cher que sur le site du petit  olivier, fdp offerts dès 15 €   De plus, si on choisi de s'abonner , on bénéficie encore d'une réduc et  on reçoit automatiquement le produit au rythme que l'on souhaite (c'est  à dire tous les 2 ou 3 ou 4 ou 6 mois)
> C'est intéressant je trouve  il y a aussi des produits l'arbre vert, je me suis abonnée à plein de trucs lol 
> 
> http://www.amazon.fr/s/ref=sr_pg_1?r...qid=1353532384

----------


## Origan

> tout à fait! D'ailleurs, petit rappel :


Merci pour le lien, mais il n'y a pas les shampooings et c'est surtout ce qui m'intéresse et qu'on a du mal à trouver :/

----------


## satine3434

> Merci pour le lien, mais il n'y a pas les shampooings et c'est surtout ce qui m'intéresse et qu'on a du mal à trouver :/


ah oui, tu as raison, mais pourtant ils y étaient la dernière fois , ainsi que les après-shampoings, puisque j'en ai reçus. ... j'espère qu'ils vont les remettre.

----------


## Aynudya

Bon j'ai testé mon savon à la lavande. J'ai toujours cette impression de peau mise à mal quand je me lave avec mais une fois sèche ça va, j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir la peau sèche et selon mon chéri elle est toujours aussi douce alors je vais le conserver pour l'instant mais si je peux j'essayerais un au beurre de karité voir si ça me fait le même effet ou non.

----------


## ANMel

Je pense que c'est juste une question d'habitude, il faut que tu t'habitues à la sensation du lavage avec le savon qui est différente d'avec un gel douche. Je ne pense pas que le beurre de karité changera quoi que ce soit si celui à la lavande ne te dessèche pas la peau.

Personnellement, quand je me lave avec un gel douche, j'ai toujours une impression de "pas propre", comme s'il restait une couche de quelque chose sur la peau, que je ne supporte pas. Donc quand j'utilise du gel douche, je me lave systématiquement avec du savon ensuite, pour avoir enfin la sensation de "propre". Peut-être parce que le savon décape plus ? Je ne sais pas.

Donc je pense qu'après quelques douches tu vas finir par t'habituer et aimer cette sensation de propre ! Un peu comme quand on fait crisser ses cheveux après un shampoing pour être sûr qu'ils sont bien rincés de tout reste de shampoing.

----------


## Aynudya

Oui c'est fort possible aussi et c'est ce que mon copain m'a déjà dit. De toute manière c'est un gros savon de 500g que j'ai acheté alors je vais pas en acheter un nouveau tout de suite non plus et avec de la chance je me serais habituée d'ici là.

----------


## tquila

+1 ! on a une drole de sensation sur la peau, surtout quand on se rince

----------


## ANMel

Vu sur le site du Petit Olivier, on aura droit à des nouveautés la semaine prochaine !

----------


## Giemma

super! merci pour l'info. Justement je dois passer commande, je vais donc attendre un peu  :Smile:

----------


## ANMel

Des pronostiques ?  :Confused: 

J'espère que ça sera une nouvelle gamme capillaire, ou alors des produits d'hygiène comme du déo ou du dentifrice, ce genre de choses ...

----------


## Giemma

de l'après shampoing ça serait cool! et le déo ce serait une très bonne idée, je peine toujours à en trouver un qui me convienne.

----------


## Mizuhime

Des shampoings avec le retour de la gamme au karité  :: ça serait le bonheur!
(Et why not, du maquillage?)

----------


## hatchiko

d'accord avec Mizu pour ma part, j'en peux plus d'avoir le crâne qui brûle après chaque shampooing  ::

----------


## Physalie

il n'y a toujours pas les nouveaux produits... le "une semaine" a débuté quand..?
je dois refaire le plein..et surtout je voulais faire un cadeau donc je dois vraiment commander demain ou mardi dernier délai .. ça m'énerve de pas avoir les nouveautés surtout si ce sont des apres shampoings ou déo..

----------


## ANMel

Ils ont publié l'image le 7 janvier sur facebook donc avec un peu de chance ça viendra dans la journée ou demain, je pense !

Pour information, ce ne sera pas du maquillage. Sur leur page facebook, ils ont répondu à quelqu'un : "il n'est pas prévu aujourd'hui de développer des produits de maquillage".

----------


## Physalie

bon je croise les doigts.. que ça soit demain alors :/
ça met combien de temps chez vous pour être livré ?

----------


## Giemma

je pense aussi (et j'espère!) que ça ne devrait plus tarder. Pour ma part je suis toujours livrée très rapidement. La dernière fois, j'ai passé commande le lundi soir très tard, j'avais mon colis le vendredi.

----------


## ANMel

Pour l'instant, une seule nouveauté est apparue sur le site : un gel douche 250mL mûre/violette :
http://www.lepetitolivier.fr/nouveau...-violette.html

----------


## Giemma

ah ah, intéressant, cette nouveauté me plait beaucoup! J'espère que les suivantes seront aussi attrayantes (et surtout qu'elles vont vite apparaître!)

----------


## Physalie

oui.. ça fait bcp d'attente pour un gel douche hein :-p viiiite je dois commander lol

----------


## Physalie

bon mise à part mure violette, il y a maintenant mandarine et jasmin cassis..tant pis je dois commander, je suis même pas certaine de les avoir à temps..

----------


## ANMel

Ca ne sera probablement que des gels douche alors !
Dommage, j'aurais aimé d'autres produits différents.

J'espère que tu recevras ta commande à temps ! :/

----------


## Physalie

moi aussi :/
j'avoue être déçue d'avoir attendu pour ça..
et puis certains produits épuisés n'ont pas été réajournés..bref tant pis y a tjs des trucs supers mais si j'avais su j'aurai fait ma commande avant !!

----------


## ANMel

Bientôt, une nouveauté : huile sèche karité et amande douce

----------


## Giemma

J'ai commandé deux des nouveaux gels douche: mûre/violette et cassis/jasmin. Ils se sont trompés, ils m'ont envoyé deux cassis/jasmin  :: 
Il sent très bon alors je leur pardonne! mais j'aurais bien aimé tester l'autre quand même...

Et j'ai pris la crème pour le corps au Karité, je ne l'ai pas encore essayée mais l'odeur me plait.

----------


## Physalie

Mûre violette je l'ai ! j'aime beaucoup mais ça sent assez fort  :Smile:

----------


## Giemma

Aaaahh, chanceuse! Tant pis je crois que je l'achèterai quand j'irai au supermarché, je ne pourrai pas attendre la prochaine commande  ::

----------


## ANMel

Tiens, justement hier j'ai aussi acheté un des nouveaux gels douche, le mûre/violette ! Et j'adoooooooore ! :: 

Vivement que je trouve le jasmin/cassis ... 

Du coup, je commence à utiliser de plus en plus de gels douche, d'habitude j'utilise les savons et c'est mon copain qui prend les gels, mais comme il n'y a aucune nouveauté dans les savons, je m'en lasse maintenant !

----------


## Giemma

Moi j'utilise presque toujours du savon chez moi, mais j'utilise le gel douche pour la piscine. C'est beaucoup plus pratique et puis l'odeur est plus forte et efface bien l'odeur du chlore. Pour les savons, c'est vrai que ça manque de nouveauté, idem pour les shampoings.

----------


## Physalie

Oui cela manque beaucoup de nouveautés !!! J'avais attendu pour ma commande j'aurai bien aimé des shampoing et après shampoing notamment. .
J'ai pris un savon au mimosa mais pas encore utilisé quelqu'un l'a déjà pris ? L'odeur est forte ? Je meure d'envie de l'essayer mais j'essaye de ne pas tout tester en même temps quand même !

----------


## ANMel

En savon, j'alterne seulement entre citron/verveine, fleur d'oranger et rose. J'ai pris ceux à la vanille pour changer un peu, dernièrement. Je n'aime pas les gros savons car ils ne rentrent pas dans mon porte-savon, je suis obligée de les couper et je trouve ça chi*nt !

----------


## Physalie

J aime beaucoup vanille et rose
Verveine citron je préfère en gel douche.
Pour la taille j avoue que je n'ai aussi ps encore touché à mon mimosa pour cela :-)

----------


## Giemma

Mimosa, je trouve que ça sent un peu fort, comme celui au jasmin d'ailleurs. Mais après tu aimeras peut être, c'est affaire de goûts.
Je les ai à peu près tous testés mais au final, j'utilise maintenant toujours les même: karité, rose, savons de marseille à la glycérine.

----------


## Physalie

jasmin je ne l'ai pas pris parce que l'odeur était très forte jsutement.. mais mimosa j'adore normalement ( enifn le vrai  :Big Grin: )
je vous dirai ;-)

----------


## téquila.

.

----------


## ANMel

> par contre, je m'inquiete un peu, j'ai lu sur certains forums et blogs que la marque n'était pas 100% clean ??
> et sur certains de leurs produits, je ne vois aucune mention "non testé sur les animaux"


Pourquoi ça ne serait pas clean à 100% ? La marque ne teste ni ses produits finis, ni ses ingrédients.

Quant à l'inscription sur les produits, ça ne veut ABSOLUMENT rien dire. Y a aucune obligation légale ni aucune réglementation à ce sujet. Ecrit ou pas écrit, ça n'engage à rien du tout. Donc ce n'est pas un critère sur lequel il faut se fier.

----------


## téquila.

.

----------


## ANMel

Bientôt en 500mL :

----------


## Physalie

ah ça c'est chouette  ::

----------


## Giemma

Groseille va me plaire! Merci pour l'info!

----------


## Noemie-

ils ont fait un sacré effort sur le packaging !! 

J'utilise l'après shampoing en ce moment au karité je crois, je n'aime pas du tout, il ne rend pas les cheveux soyeux  ::  je usis déçue  ::

----------


## Origan

Je pense qu'au lieu de sortir des nouveaux produits, ils feraient mieux de couvrir de meilleure façon les supermarchés : c'est la croix et la bannière pour trouver leurs shampooings, ça me gonfle !

----------


## hatchiko

ben perso je suis en train de laisser tomber le petit olivier 
c'est devenu impossible de trouver le gel douche et le shampooing au karité, et celui au henné n'existe plus 
pour le karité, même sur leur site on le trouve pas, y'a plus que les crèmes 

et dans les super marché autour de chez moi y'a que le gel douche citron/verveine et raisin je crois, merci bien

----------


## ANMel

Ca dépend des endroits, c'est le problème ... A Nantes je n'ai aucun soucis pour m'approvisionner. Dans certains Leclerc, je trouve même toute la gamme de shampoings en ancienne version, dont des introuvables comme celui à la Camomille !

----------


## Origan

J'en ai trouvé, du coup, j'ai fait un petit stock (3 shampooing en provision dans l'armoire), mais en effet, je ne retrouve plus nul part dans les alentours le shampooing karité, il était bien, celui-là, pour les cheveux trop fins. Le second qui est bien aussi, mais moins, pour moi, c'est à la gelée royale (le shampooing pour cheveux normaux, non, pour mes cheveux, je le trouve inapproprié).
En revanche, je trouve facilement leurs gels douche (sauf que moi, je n'utilise que du savon d'alep, c'ets mon copain qui adore citron-verveine ^^ ).
On va écrire à la marque de mieux entretenir son réseau de distribution.

----------


## Mizuhime

Même chose qu'Hatchi, je suis malheureuse sans mon shampoo au karité  :: ...

J'ai du repasser au testé pour le moment  :: , car rien ne convient à mes cheveux et c'est un des seuls que mes cheveux supportent même si clairement, c'est pas le même effet que le shampoo petit olivier karité qui me convenait parfaitement et était non testé en plus de ça...

----------


## sylviana

Vous m'avez donné envie d'essayer: j'ai pris les gels douche framboise et pêche/abricot  ::

----------


## Origan

Quand je ne trouvais pas, j'utilisais les shampooings Soi'Bio Etic, par chez moi, on les trouve plus facilement que eux du petit olivier.  :: 
C'est moins bien pour mes cheveux certes mais au moins, c'est toujours du bio et non testé.

----------


## hatchiko

idem, je suis passé à so bio ethic pour le coup, et le shampooing vitalité va plutôt bien à mes cheveux d'ailleurs!

----------


## Leeloo.5

J'ai arrêté de faire tous les supermarchés du coin, je fais mes commandes sur le net, et à partir de 35 euros d'achat les frais de port sont offerts. Du coup j'en commande pour ma mère et mes frères et soeurs s'ils en ont envie-besoin. Je rentre dans mes frais, et j'ai toujours un stock de savons, gels douches et shampooings (même si j'aime pas, ça me laisse les cheveux tout secs).

----------


## Didie-91

Comme sylviana, vous m'avez donné envie de tester du coup hier j'ai acheté 2 gel douches framboise et citron/verveine. Par contre à part les gels douche, je n'ai trouvé aucun autre produit de leur marque !

----------


## Origan

Idem ii : les gels douche se trouvent sans problème (les crèmes sont plutôt au rayon cosmétique bio) et pour les shampooings, c'est le parcours du combattant :/

----------


## sylviana

Des shampooings, j'en ai trouvé bradés dans les magasins Noz.

----------


## Origan

Merci de l'info... 
Je viens de regarder, mais c'est un chouïa loin de chez moi dans le département.

----------


## sylviana

Y en a pas toujours, non plus. Noz vend des invendus et surplus d'autres magasins; donc il vend chaque semaine des trucs différents. Faut tomber sur le bon arrivage.

----------


## loulouk

> J'ai arrêté de faire tous les supermarchés du coin, je fais mes commandes sur le net, et à partir de 35 euros d'achat les frais de port sont offerts. Du coup j'en commande pour ma mère et mes frères et soeurs s'ils en ont envie-besoin. Je rentre dans mes frais, et j'ai toujours un stock de savons, gels douches et shampooings (même si j'aime pas, ça me laisse les cheveux tout secs).


pour les cheveux secs au pire fait des masques à l'huile de monoi .

----------


## Giemma

Moi je trouve à peu près tout en magasin mais c'est rare que j'achète, je commande directement sur le site internet. Par contre, comme Sylviana, ça m'arrive d'en trouver chez Noz ou ID stock. Dans ce cas là, j'en profite parce que c'est beaucoup moins cher.

----------


## Leeloo.5

J'utilise systématiquement des après shampooings et masque une fois par mois, mais ça reste sec  :Stick Out Tongue: . Loulouk, tu aurai une marque à me proposer pour les masque au monoï  :Big Grin: ?

----------


## lycange

bonjour 
quelqu un aurait il tester le demaquillant ? je suis tomber dessus par hasard au supermarché mais comme j ai des yeux assez chiant je preferais un avis 

celui la : http://www.lepetitolivier.fr/ingredi...aterproof.html

----------


## Giemma

Moi je l'utilise. Il est très doux et démaquille efficacement. Je n'ai pas les yeux irrités après le démaquillage. J'en suis contente personnellement.

----------


## la_puce

Pareil, j'en suis satisfaite. Il démaquille bien et ne brule/pique pas les yeux.
Et en plus le prix est raisonnable.

----------


## love-t

Je l'ai aussi, il est bien !

----------


## lycange

bon et bien je vais le tester alors  ::

----------


## ANMel

J'ai acheté un des nouveaux gels douche à la groseille, il sent bon ! Comme tous les gels douches de la marque, en fait ...  ::

----------


## hatchiko

heyheyheyyyyy! 

hier, à monop', on a trouvé un giga bidon de gel douche au lait de karité  :Pom pom girl: 
je l'ai utilisé cet aprem, ma peau revit enfin! et ça sent très bon, bien plus que la version précédente^^

on va tenter de faire un stock histoire que je me retrouve pas à nouveau dans la même situation

----------


## ANMel

Dans les "bidons" de 750mL, tu as aussi au lait de coton et au lait d'amande ! Les trois sont censés être hypoallergéniques, sans savon, pH neutre et tout le tintouin pour les peaux fragiles !  ::

----------


## Chenille

Bébé Cadum c'est testé ?

----------


## hatchiko

le lait d'amande faut que je vois comment ça sent parce que leur gel douche, il sentait fort je trouve... 

lait de coton j'hésitais à essayer justement, mais chui toujours un peu morte de trouille quand j'essaie un nouveau produit, de la réaction de ma peau... 
(non, parce que bon, j'avais dû utiliser un shampooing YR chez ma grand mère en désespoir de cause à noel (j'avais perdu ma trousse de toilette dans le train), mon père a dû me rincer la tête à grande eau et me faire des bains d'huile du crane tellement ça me brûlait...)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bébé Cadum c'est testé ?


oui  ::

----------


## ANMel

Cadum, c'est l'Oréal, pas la peine de chercher plus loin ...

Si tu veux du gel douche de grande surface non-testé, ceux du Petit Olivier sont vraiment bien et se trouvent facilement.

----------


## hatchiko

ou so bio ethic à carrouf (et casino je crois)  ::

----------


## ANMel

Après ça dépend des coins, mais par chez moi dans la région Nantaise, je trouve beaucoup plus facilement le Petit Olivier que So'bio !

----------


## Tiffany52

> ou so bio ethic à carrouf (et casino je crois)


y'en a aussi dans certains leclerc  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Après ça dépend des coins, mais par chez moi dans la région Nantaise, je trouve beaucoup plus facilement le Petit Olivier que So'bio !


le petit olivier se trouve quand même assez facilement, ici, dans le 52, j'en ai trouvé à intermarché, cora et leclerc, et il y a pas mal de choix, gel douche plusieurs parfum, savon liquide, savon en "bloc".
D'ailleurs j'ai vu une promo à cora tout à l'heure, les 2 gel douche de 250ml, à 3€ et quelques, je crois moins de 3€50

----------


## Chenille

Spo pour moi mais pour un bébé justement  ::  Le ptit olivier ça conviendrait ?

----------


## hatchiko

pour les bébés y'a weleda qui est bien  ::

----------


## ANMel

T'as aussi toute la gamme "Natessance bébé" chez Léa Nature (même groupe que So'Bio Etic). Il me semble aussi qu'il y a des produits pour bébé dans la marque Biopha en GMS. 

Sinon, les gels douches dont on parlait plus tôt en bidon sont indiqués "pour toute la famille" sur leur site internet. Il faudrait demander au service consommateur s'ils peuvent convenir pour des bébés.

----------


## Chenille

J'ai été voir sur le site du ptit olivier s'il y avait un shampoing/douche mais hélas non... Qui en connaitrait un d'une autre bonne marque ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## hatchiko

tu veux du 2/1 c'est ça? 
j'en connais qu'un, pour homme, chez so bio ethic

----------


## Chenille

Oui voilà ! Mais en fait il existe aussi des "bases lavantes", je n'avais pas pensé à chercher avec ce terme  :Smile:

----------


## Jalna

Cadum ma nièce l'avait et derrière y a noté "nous somme contre les tests d'animaux". Ouais la preuve, ils se fichent un peu du monde. 
Du coup j'ai passé ma nièce au petit Olivier et on en trouve de plus en plus.

----------


## ANMel

Pour Cadum, je pense qu'il vaut mieux continuer la discussion sur le topic qui y est consacré ici : Cadum testé ou non ?
Mais pour moi ça reste simple : je n'ai jamais vu Cadum sur aucune liste, que ce soit celle de One Voice, de la PETA, etc. Il y a pourtant d'autres marques affiliées à l'Oréal qui y figurent (The Body Shop, Sanoflore) donc ce n'est pas à ce niveau que ça bloque. Bref, pour moi, c'est niet.

Pour le 2 en 1, chez So'Bio il existe aussi deux gels corps et cheveux pour enfants, au cola et à la framboise. En tout cas, ce n'est pas chez le Petit Olivier que tu trouveras des produits pour enfants/bébés, car ils n'en font pas.

----------


## ANMel

Regardez ce que je viens de trouver sur le site internet du Petit Olivier, pas plus tard que ce matin :


Une nouvelle gamme cheveux devrait bientôt débarquer ! ::

----------


## Giemma

Il était temps!!! Merci pour l'info  ::

----------


## Tiffany52

j'ai hâte qu'il soit dispo en magasin  ::

----------


## hatchiko

:Pom pom girl:

----------


## hatchiko

et le shampooing au beurre de karité est revenu! 
http://www.lepetitolivier.fr/gammes/...an-karite.html

 :Pom pom girl:   :Pom pom girl:   :Pom pom girl:  


des lyonnaises (et alentours) pour une commande groupée?  ::

----------


## Physalie

waouh je viens juste de jeter un coup d'oeil ça y est ENFIN ils ont fait une VRAIE gamme de shampoing et même d'après shampoing !! youpiiiii

----------


## hatchiko

y'a même des masques, et un pschitt démélant^^

----------


## Physalie

Ça va faire mal au porte monnaie hihi

----------


## Lou

Oooh  :: 
Pour l'instant je suis en "NO BUY", donc j'attends de finir tous mes produits et je me lancerai je crois  :Smile:

----------


## hatchiko

grave, mais avant je vais regarder si les produits sont au monop, mais j'en doute...

m'enfin là chui vraiment contente, mes cheveux vont ressusciter!

----------


## Physalie

Au monop y a pas grand-chose alors les nouveautés..
Et niveau shampooing surtout j'ai l'impression que c'est pire que les gels douche/savon.

----------


## Mizuhime

> et le shampooing au beurre de karité est revenu! 
> http://www.lepetitolivier.fr/gammes/...an-karite.html
> 
>    
> 
> 
> des lyonnaises (et alentours) pour une commande groupée?


Ouiiii je venais justement dire ça!!!
Je suis trop trop trop contente!!!  ::  
Mes cheveux vont juste enfin revivre là!  :: 



Hannnnn j"suis vraiment trop juste ce mois ci pour pouvoir faire une commande  :: , peut-être le mois prochain?
A moins que pareil, j'arrive à le trouver (ou si toi tu le trouves par chez toi lol) dans mon coin même si j'y crois pas trop ><...

----------


## hatchiko

le mois prochain, oui, on peut s'organiser ça si tu veux  ::  (en attendant, je peux aller me chercher du so bio à leclerc  ::  ) 


si j'en trouve, je te le dis de suite!  ::

----------


## Leeloo.5

Je vais les tester, je vais bien finir par me trouver un shampooing et un après shampooing qui vont vraiment nourrir ma crinière qui sait  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## ANMel

Là, il y a une sacré gamme pour cheveux secs ! Entre le shampoing, l'après-shampoing, le démélant, le masque, la crème de soin, et même l'huile d'argan pure qui peut être utilisé pour les cheveux, je pense que tu devrais trouver ton bonheur !  ::

----------


## Mizuhime

> le mois prochain, oui, on peut s'organiser ça si tu veux  (en attendant, je peux aller me chercher du so bio à leclerc  ) 
> 
> 
> si j'en trouve, je te le dis de suite!


On en reparle d'ici là, merci miss  :: !

Effectivement, sacré nouvelle gamme! Y'a de quoi se ruiner lol

----------


## Aynudya

Trop heureuse. Je suis allée au Match près de chez mes parents durant ce week-end et là je tombe sur tout un étale consacrée aux produits Le petit olivier.  ::  Du coup j'ai pu m'acheter du produit pour bain moussant (je ne savais même pas qu'ils en faisaient, impossible de trouver le produit sur leur site d'ailleurs) et un stick pour les lèvres. Et heureusement que mes stocks étaient plein sinon je dévalisait le rayon XD

----------


## Origan

Passage à carrouf : 3 étiquettes pour 3 shampooings Le Petit Olivier, enfin... celui dont j'attendais le retour était en rupture de stock... je ne devais pas être la seule à  l'attendre -_-

----------


## Leeloo.5

J'ai testé l'après-shampooing pêche blanche/fleur de vigne, et comme c'est pour cheveux normaux j'avais un peu peur d'avoir une tignasse encore plus sèche qu'elle ne l'est déjà, sauf que non! Pas de temps de pause, efficace et l'odeur est très agréable. Mon seul regret c'est que ce ne soit pas un produit bio.

----------


## Jyps'

J'ai la crème pour les mains à l'huile d'olive, j'aime bien. Par contre une fois j'avais essayé un shampooing, la catastrophe : très peu de mousse, et ça me graissait les cheveux ^^'

----------


## ANMel

Le Petit Olivier a sortir une "eau hydratante" : 
http://www.lepetitolivier.fr/nouveau...ve-jasmin.html

Concernant les nouveautés, j'attends surtout d'avoir fini mes deux après-shampoings entamés (L'arbre vert et Ultr* Do*x) pour tester celui pour cheveux secs. Si quelqu'un a un avis dessus, manifestez-vous ! (Au passage, s'il y a des nantais(es), les nouveaux shampoings sont disponibles au Carrouf' de Beaulieu).

J'ai acheté le savon d'Alep liquide de la marque, je viens de le tester pour me démaquiller et il est pas mal du tout ! Je préfère leurs savonnettes habituellement, mais je pense que je vais quand même l'utiliser le soir car comme ça j'évite de mettre de la crème avant de dormir. Mon copain l'utilise aussi. Il ne mousse pas beaucoup, ça change.

On a aussi acheté un gel douche à la vanille, qu'on testera quand celui à la groseille sera terminé.

Bref, tout ça pour dire que cette marque reste omniprésente dans ma salle de bain !  ::

----------


## Origan

Bon, finalement, le nouveau shampooing pour cheveux normaux est bien mieux que l'ancien que j'avais essayé pour le même type de cheveux (ça va m'éviter de courir partout pour trouver celui pour cheveux frisés alors que je n'ai pas les cheveux frisés). Il mousse bien malgré un aspect très crémeux (alors que le shampooing de so'bio etic avec ce même aspect crémeux au creux de la paume ne moussait pas suffisamment pour bien se répartir sur la chevelure -j'ai 1 mètre de cheveux à laver ^^ -)

----------


## ANMel

Les shampoings de So'Bio, j'ai jamais réussi à m'y faire à cause de cette absence de mousse, j'ai aussi les cheveux très longs, alors c'est la misère pour bien "étaler" partout, j'en utilisais des tonnes ...

(Au passage, dans un Leclerc près de chez moi (Atout Sud, pour les Nantais) il y a beaucoup de "vieux" shampoings bio, notamment au henné, au karité et à la camomille. Certains en cherchaient, il me semble ...)

Concernant les nouveautés, ils vont apparemment refaire les masques à l'argile (pas le gros tube, les petits). J'ai vu sur Beaute-test des masques à base de différentes argiles : jaune, rose, blanche ...

----------


## Physalie

J'ai testé l'après shamp à la pêche je valide ! ça laisse les cheveux tout doux et pas graisseux, légers et ça sent bon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Delphane

Bizarre, j'ai jamais eu de souci de mousse avec cette marque...  ::  (et pourtant j'ai des cheveux longs aussi).
Question d'eau ?

----------


## Origan

Calcaire chez moi.

----------


## ANMel



----------


## Lou

J'ai une amie qui m'a donné un tube du masque à l'argile menthe-lavande, qui ne lui convenait pas.
Perso j'aime bien l'utiliser, mais j'ai regardé la compo et j'ai même si je n'y connais pas grand chose j'ai l'impression que ces bourré de trucs chimiques, paraben et compagnie. 

Pas de composant animal ok, mais je pensais la marque plus "naturelle" que ça.
Après il y a quand même des produits qui me tentent, je regarderai aux prochaines courses.

----------


## ANMel

Je n'aime pas non plus ces petits tubes de masque à l'argile, et effectivement niveau composition je crois que c'est le pire de la marque, avec notamment des parabens. 

Mais normalement, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, la gamme va changer (et si je me fie à Beauté-test, les parabens vont disparaître de la composition entre autres). Et ils auront le label "origine France".

Si tu veux un masque d'argile, je te conseille plutôt de prendre le grand tube d'argile verte (ou la poudre d'argile verte si tu veux faire le masque toi-même). Là, aucun soucis : pas de paraben, de colorant, de parfum, etc.

----------


## ANMel

Les masques à l'argile "nouvelle génération" dont je parlais ci-dessus sont désormais disponibles sur le site Internet :

----------


## sylviana

En ce moment, chez Noz, il y a la crème corps au beurre de karité du burkina faso et le masque visage à l'argile menthe et lavande

----------


## Physalie

:Frown:  ah zut je viens de voir trop tard le code !

----------


## Giemma

J'ai testé le shampoing à la pêche, j'ai vraiment aimé. Il sent super bon et laisse les cheveux très doux!

----------


## Lou

Trouvé sur le net  :Frown: 
Sur leur FB ils disent être en train de reconduire leur demande de certification One Voice, donc à voir....

----------


## Giemma

Ah merde, mauvaise nouvelle... moi qui était devenue fan de leurs produits, je suis déçue. J'espère que Petit Olivier est toujours clean et qu'ils vont régler tout ça.

----------


## hatchiko

oh non... 
comment ça se fait?

----------


## ANMel

Sauf que ça a l'air d'être un fake ... Parce que le label HCS, c'est l'association Gaïa. Et si vous regardez sur le site de Gaïa, Le Petit Olivier figure toujours dans leur liste : http://www.gaia.be/fr/bibliotheque-gaia/cosmetiques
Il n'y a absolument aucune information sur le site de GAIA à propos du retrait du label pour le Petit Olivier. Quand Yves Rocher et L'Occitane avaient eu leur label retiré suite aux histoires avec la Chine, il y avait eu un article dans les actualités.

Je me méfie de cette image qui circule, car j'ai cherché un peu et il est impossible de retrouver la source de cette image,  ou simplement un site fiable quelconque sur lequel elle apparait ...

J'envoie de ce pas un e-mail à GAIA et One Voice pour tirer tout cela au clair.

----------


## hatchiko

tiens nous au courant Anmel, merci beaucoup! 

j'ai regardé sur le site de one voice, mais je les ai pas trouvé, mais bon, one voice je n'arrive plus tellement à utiliser leur site ^^'

----------


## Lou

Voilà ce que la marque dit sur son Facebook:




> Bonjour,
> Pour vous répondre, sachez que nos produits ne sont pas testés sur animaux.
> Notre phrase « Le Petit Olivier est contre les tests sur animaux » illustre cet engagement personnel, qui a toujours été le nôtre.
> Nous avons toujours été attentifs aux choix de nos fournisseurs et sélectionnons uniquement des matières premières non testées sur animaux.
> Cest pourquoi, nous sommes en train de reconduire notre certification auprès de One Voice.
> Espérant avoir répondu au mieux à votre question, je vous souhaite une bonne journée.
> Manon.


 ::

----------


## hatchiko

c'est pas clair franchement... chui bien emmerdé là du coup... :S 



vous arrivez à lire ou c'est trop petit?

----------


## Physalie

ben je trouve ça clair moi  ::  j'ai l'impression qu'ils veulent "laver" la marque de tout soupçon et que du coup ils refont une demande auprès de One voice pour ôter tout doute

----------


## hatchiko

ben oui, sauf qu'ils ont perdu le label (puisqu'ils doivent le redemander), il doit bien y avoir une raison pour ça? 

YR aussi a dit pendant des années être non testé, en faisant des demandes à one voice pour le label, et c'était chaque fois rejeté  ::

----------


## Physalie

ah j'ai pas compris qu'ils avaient perdu le label, j'ai compris qu'ils voulaient se refaire contrôler pour prouver à leur détracteurs qu'ils étaient clean

- - - Mise à jour - - -

jespère qu'ils sont clean j'adore la marque !! ::

----------


## hatchiko

non non moi j'ai compris qu'ils l'ont perdu... 

ben carrément oui... le mois dernier j'ai dû reprendre un shampooing de m**** en grande surface, testé et bien chimique (y'avait rien d'autres et c'était un peu urgence lavage  ::  ) et il a suffit de quelques shampooing pour que mon cuir chevelu me brûle 
j'ai même une plaie vers le front
du coup j'espérais pouvoir racheter leur shampooing mais là... :S

----------


## Physalie

ben écoute c'est vrai que c'est étrange mais bon je vois pas pourquoi ils testeraient maintenant quand même..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ps désolée pour ton cuir chevelu !!

----------


## hatchiko

ben moi non plus mais bon, les histoires de gros sous, on sait jamais vraiment ce qui se passe quoi... :S 

merci  ::  
en attendant, je pense que je vais aller chercher melvita ou weleda en pharmacie, un truc comme ça

----------


## Chenille

> le mois dernier j'ai dû reprendre un shampooing de m**** en grande surface, testé et bien chimique (y'avait rien d'autres et c'était un peu urgence lavage  ) et il a suffit de quelques shampooing pour que mon cuir chevelu me brûle 
> j'ai même une plaie vers le front
> du coup j'espérais pouvoir racheter leur shampooing mais là... :S


Fallait battre la campagne et trouver de la saponaire  ::

----------


## Physalie

> ben moi non plus mais bon, les histoires de gros sous, on sait jamais vraiment ce qui se passe quoi... :S 
> 
> merci  
> en attendant, je pense que je vais aller chercher melvita ou weleda en pharmacie, un truc comme ça


bon ben on verra ...

tu vas prendre un truc qui sent pas bon quoi  :Big Grin:

----------


## hatchiko

> Fallait battre la campagne et trouver de la saponaire


trouver quoi?  :: 





> bon ben on verra ...
> 
> tu vas prendre un truc qui sent pas bon quoi


c'est ça  ::

----------


## ANMel

> ben oui, sauf qu'ils ont perdu le label (puisqu'ils doivent le redemander), il doit bien y avoir une raison pour ça? 
> 
> YR aussi a dit pendant des années être non testé, en faisant des demandes à one voice pour le label, et c'était chaque fois rejeté


Faut pas oublier que le label de One Voice avait changé, seuls les produits bios ET non-testés pouvaient être certifiés, ce qui n'était pas le cas des produits du Petit Olivier. Pour Yves Rocher par exemple, seuls leurs gammes bios ont le label One Voice.

 Ca fait peu de temps que One Voice a remis en place un label pour les marques non-bios (label "orange" et label "bleu"). Donc je crois que le Petit Olivier n'avait tout simplement jamais fait de demande pour le "nouveau 2ème label" et sont en train de le demander. C'est en tout cas comme cela que je le comprends.

De plus, cette image qui circule* ne parle absolument pas du label de One Voice, mais bien de celui de HCS* (Gaïa). Et comme je vous le disais, malgré ce que dit cette annonce, le Petit Olivier est *TOUJOURS présent sur la liste de Gaïa*, et il n'y a absolument aucune information officielle comme quoi la marque aurait été retiré pour une raison X ou Y. Alors que quand ça avait été le cas pour YR et l'Occitane, ils avaient fait une annonce sur leur site Internet !

Donc moi, j'attends les réponses aux e-mails que j'ai envoyé, mais en attendant je considère ça comme un fake ... Une image sans source officielle sortie de nulle part, je ne fais pas confiance ! 

Ca me rappelle, il y a quelques années, Léa Nature avait été retiré de la liste One Voice et partout sur le net, on criait au retour des tests sur les animaux ... Alors que non, rien à voir, c'était simplement un retard dans les papiers de renouvellement du label (un de leurs fournisseurs avaient tardé à envoyé les justificatifs).

----------


## hatchiko

merci anmel  :: 

je me suis embrouillé parce que le petit olivier parlait lui même de one voice en fait

----------


## Lou

Merci pour les infos, j'espère que tu auras des réponses positives à tes mails!

J'allais justement commencer à tester leurs produits, alors j'espère qu'il n'y aura pas de mauvaise surprise :/

----------


## Mizuhime

On attends la réponse à tes mails, moi aussi j'suis une grande fan de leurs produits (même si là j'ai un shampoing lush, je comptais alterner par la suite avec un shampoo petit olivier)...

Ca va pas le faire s'ils testent...

----------


## ANMel

Aucune réponse de Gaïa ni de One Voice à mes mails !  :: 

En revanche, le fondateur de la marque est venu directement sur Facebook répondre à des personnes. Je vous poste ces messages pour que vous jugiez par vous-mêmes :




> Bonjour,  je m'appelle Xavier et je suis le fondateur de l'entreprise. Nous  n'avons jamais testé, ne testons pas et ne testerons jamais nos produits  sur les animaux ! C'est pas pour faire beau, c'est juste qu'on aime  bien (moi j'ai deux chats et une tortue)  nos petites bêtes. Et puis on  peux faire mieux et autrement... Soyez rassurés. Bonne soirée.


Deuxième message où il répond à une fille assez "virulente" :



> Bonsoir  Madame XXX.  Sauf  erreur de ma part nous sommes toujours sur le site références HCS,  rubrique - la phocéenne (senteurs provençales , le petit Olivier), Je  viens de vérifier. Nous n'avons rien fait pour être référencés, ni pour  ne plus l'être ! Nous avons simplement toujours refusé les tests sur  animaux ! Nous sommes aussi certifiés Ecocert pour notre gamme argan  Bio. Notre métier est de faire de la cosmétique de la meilleure qualité  possible, avec des formules et des valeurs très différentes de nos  concurrents, dans le respect le plus strict de la législation. Et  souvent de l'anticiper notamment pour les tests sur animaux et pour la  suppression des parabens, que nous avons fait disparaître de toutes nos  formulations ... Avant beaucoup de multinationales (qui les conservent).  Bon nous pouvons certainement faire plus et mieux ! Le Petit Olivier a  de vraies valeurs, qui sont celles des fondateurs et de toutes celles et  ceux qui y travaillent. Je peux simplement vous assurer, c'est mon  engagement personnel, qu'aucun des salaries ne supporterait que nous  testions nos produits sur quelque animal qui soit ! C'est mon meilleur  label ! À votre écoute et votre disposition. Xavier Padovani. Fondateur  (qui avait un père très engagé dans la défense et la protection des  chats - ça éduque !)

----------


## Origan

En effet, ils sont toujours sur le site de Gaïa :
http://www.gaia.be/fr/bibliotheque-gaia/cosmetiques

----------


## loulouk

j'ai regardé sur leur site leurs produits ont l'air vraiment bien, et ils sont pas chers du tout, j'ai envie de passer une tite commande  ::

----------


## hatchiko

ben sur FR le son de cloche n'est pas le même... 
mauvaises réponses, confusion des labels de la part du fondateur sur fb, et celle qui a lancé l'info dit avoir demandé à Gaia, qui aurait confirmé le retrait des listes, mais que ce n'était pas encore mis à jour...

----------


## Lou

Oui j'ai lu la même chose, et on y voit une copie d'écran de la réponse de Gaia qui indique qu'ils vont le supprimer de leur site :/

Pfff c'est d'un compliqué cette histoire...

On sait pourquoi ils sont enlevé des listes au moins ?

----------


## Nyunyu

Rhaaaa, j'étais justement ravie de pouvoir en racheter la semaine prochaine  ::

----------


## hatchiko

> Oui j'ai lu la même chose, et on y voit une copie d'écran de la réponse de Gaia qui indique qu'ils vont le supprimer de leur site :/
> 
> Pfff c'est d'un compliqué cette histoire...
> 
> On sait pourquoi ils sont enlevé des listes au moins ?


ben non, c'est bien le soucis, pour le moment, l'info n'a pas été transmise du pourquoi du comment...

----------


## Physalie

Rhoo noooon !!!!!

----------


## ANMel

Pfff, ça devient n'importe quoi cette histoire ...

Je comprends pas pourquoi retirer un label sans donner d'explication ?? 
J'ai eu aucune réponse à mes mails, moi ...

(Sinon le fondateur n'a pas mélangé les labels, en fait les gens ont posé des questions sur celui de HCS, ils ont répondu que c'est pas un label qu'ils ont demandé à la base, car c'est bien celui de One Voice qu'ils ont re-demandé vu que certains clients leur demandaient).

J'attends d'avoir des réponses claires, mais pour l'instant je leur reste fidèle ; ça fait quand même 10 ans que cette marque est fiable. Si ça se trouve, ce retrait de label n'est du qu'à une "broutille", comme à l'époque pour Léa Nature et One voice ?

----------


## ANMel

Bon, nouveau rebondissement : j'ai eu (enfin!) la réponse de mon mail à One Voice. Ils expliquent qu'ils n'avaient pas de nouvelle de la marque depuis Novembre*, mais que désormais "la firme est de nouveau plongée dans leur dossier One Voice" d'après la personne responsable des dossiers de labellisation qui les a eu au téléphone récemment. Donc le fondateur de la marque ne mentait pas quand ils disaient qu'ils avaient demandé à être re-labellisé par One Voice.

*Je ne sais pas exactement pourquoi ils précisent cela, mais je pense que c'est parce que le nouveau label "bleu" destiné aux marques non-bio a été lancé en Octobre, étant donné que la marque ne pouvait pas prétendre au label "orange" puisque tous ses produits ne sont pas bio.

----------


## Giemma

Merci pour toutes ces infos ANMel!

----------


## ptikuik

merci des infos  :: 
c'est compliqué de démêler les infos parfois..

----------


## loulouk

j'ai voulu passer commande, 20 euros de produits, 23 euros de frais de port , heu  ::

----------


## Giemma

aïe, ça fait cher! Si tu commandes pour 35 euros de produits, les frais de port sont offerts.

----------


## Physalie

moi j'ai jamais eu ce pb lol je commande pas souvent mais ma commande dépasse tjs les 35 euros  ::

----------


## loulouk

pas en Belgique apparament,
si j’ai un panier de 35 euros j’ai 30 euros de frais de port, mais oui  ::

----------


## hatchiko

ah ça doit lié au fait que tu es en Belgique, et non en France :S

----------


## Delphane

Tu ne connais personne en France où tu pourrais les faire expédier et les récupérer plus tard ?....

----------


## loulouk

si mais ça me gave de faire une heure de bagnole pour recup un colis, alors que si comme avril ils avaient mondial relai ça serait quand même vachement plus simple .

----------


## ANMel

Envoie un e-mail au service client, peut-être qu'ils pourront faire quelque chose ?

----------


## Giemma

Ah mince, Loulouk, c'est vrai que t'es en Belgique, j'avais zappé. Enfin, quand même, la Belgique c'est pas le bout du monde, ça fait cher l'envoi!

----------


## loulouk

carrément !
en attendant j’ai refait une commande avril, au moin ils utilisent mondial relai ...

----------


## Fahn

Loulouk, tu ne passes jamais par l'Allemagne?
Il y a la marque Alverde pour vraiment moins chère, et avec pleiiiiin de produits différents.

----------


## loulouk

je connais pas du tout, tu as un lien ?

----------


## Fahn

http://www.dm.de/de_homepage/alverde_home/

----------


## loulouk

merci  :Smile:

----------


## loup-blanc

Je connais pas du tout... Tu peux acheter en ligne : http://www.lepetitolivier.fr/

----------


## loulouk

je les mailer mais jamais eu de réponse ...
j’ai été à auchan mais bien sur j’ai pas trouvé ce que je voulais ( du moin pas tout ) et ça m'a pris un temps fou,
si ils mettaient ne place mondial relai ça serait vraiment super

----------


## Giemma

Dans les supermarchés c'est aléatoire. Ici on trouve presque toute la gamme à Match alors qu'à Carrefour (pourtant beaucoup plus grand) on ne trouve presque aucun produit.

----------


## Lou

Dans notre petit carrefour market il n'y a rien, alors j'ai tenté le grand carrefour un peu plus loin. Oh joie il y a des gels douche!! Oh pas joie du tout en fait il n'y en a que 3, je n'aime pas l'odeur et ce que j'avais pré sélectionne n'y est pas  :: 

Et en passant par le site ça me fait 8 de fdp pour 15 d'achats  ::  Alors je vais continuer mes recherches ^^

----------


## mushroom

Tu as regardé dans un leclerc? Par chez moi c'est l'enseigne qui était le plus fournie en produit petit olivier.

----------


## Lou

Je veux y aller aux prochaines courses oui, mais c'est plus loin, il faudra que je fasse des réserves  ::

----------


## loulouk

le service client a fini par me répondre hier,
ils disent être conscients du problème et envisagent la mise
en place de mondial relai / happy,

en attendant ils m'ont fournis une liste de magasins distributeurs en belgique, plus qu'a aller jeter un oeil

----------


## Giemma

Ah c'est bien qu'ils t'aient répondu! J'espère que tu trouveras dans les magasins qu'ils t'ont indiqué du coup!

----------


## loulouk

en fait non ...
gel douche groseille pas de problèmes, mais shampoing j'en ait pas encore trouvé ( ni après shampoing d'ailleurs )

----------


## Lou

J'ai enfin trouvé un vrai rayon pour la marque  ::  Au fin fond de la Vienne  :: 
Du coup je me suis lâchée, sachant que je ne pourrai probablement pas en reprendre d'ici un moment. Je viendrai vous dire ce que j'en pense  :Smile:

----------


## Giemma

J'ai testé les deux shampoings que tu as pris, je les trouve vraiment bien. Il ne faut pas utiliser beaucoup de shampoing, il mousse beaucoup. Et l'odeur reste bien dans les cheveux.

----------


## Lou

Oui et puis comme ça je les garderai plus longtemps ^^
J'ai oublié de mettre que j'avais pris l'après shampoing à la pêche aussi  :Smile:

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Je n'ai pas testé les shampoing ni les gels douches. J'évite de trop accumuler dans les placards.
Mais j'aime beaucoup ma crème pour les mains à l'huile d'olive, un vrai bonheur.
J'ai la crème pour le visage et corps également à l'huile d'olive, et le baume à lèvre au karité.

----------


## Lou

Ici c'est l'inverse, j'avais bien diminué les stocks pour douche/shampoing, mais il me reste de quoi faire pour le reste ^^
Mon objectif c'est de terminer tous mes produits "bofs" actuels pour n'acheter ensuite que du "bon"  :Smile:

----------


## mushroom

> J'ai testé les deux shampoings que tu as pris, je les trouve vraiment bien. Il ne faut pas utiliser beaucoup de shampoing, il mousse beaucoup. Et l'odeur reste bien dans les cheveux.


Via un site j'ai gagné le kit shampoing/après shampoing à la myrtille et je confirme que ca mousse bien. C'est une texture cremeuse mais peu de produit suffit, et l'odeur reste un peu  ::

----------


## Giemma

Justement j'ai acheté l'après-shampoing, je l'ai testé ce matin. Aussi efficace que le shampoing!

----------


## Bellefeegore

Il y a enfin des gels douches de cette marque dans le supermarché ou je vais faire mes courses habituellement!
Par contre impossible de trouver le shampooing...

----------


## Physalie

ben moi je voulais faire une commande groupée.. et y a plus d'après shamp sur le site...grrr

----------


## ANMel

Niveau shampoing, je viens de finir ma deuxième bouteille de celui à la pèche et l'après-shampoing pour cheveux secs, et je les trouve très bien aussi !

Sauf que j'ai un petit soucis de racines grasses (la joie des racines grasses + pointes sèches et abîmées) qui s'est accentué depuis qu'on a déménagé (eau très calcaire ici), donc j'ai pris celui pour cheveux gras à l'argile, et toujours l'après-shampoing à l'olive/karité/argan pour les longueurs. Je verrai si ce duo fonctionne mieux !  :Smile:

----------


## Giemma

Et hopt commande passée lundi soir et déjà reçue jeudi! J'ai refait le plein de tout! Je me suis laissée tenter par le gel douche à la groseille, et par le mûre/violette. Les deux sentent super bon, je ne les avais pas encore essayés. J'ai acheté la crème pour les mains ultra hydratante au karité, je l'ai essayée hier, elle a l’air vraiment bien riche.

----------


## Physalie

J'ai hésité à commander ..pour attendre des soldes... mais y en aura..?

----------


## loulouk

j'aime beaucoup leurs produits,
ils m'avaient fait un mail il y a quelques semaines pur me dire qu'ils envisageaient le relai colis comme méthode de livraison,
mais toujours rien ...

----------


## Giemma

Physalie, je ne suis pas sûre qu'il y ait des soldes  ::  Il y a régulièrement des produits en promotion mais de vraies soldes, à vérifier.
Loulouk, en supermarché tu ne trouves pas les produits? On t'avait peut être déjà posé la question d'ailleurs, je ne me souviens plus.

----------


## loulouk

oui j'en trouve, mais pas autant que je voudrais  :: 
j'aimerais pouvoir commander sur leur site sans que ça me coûte un bras en frais de port lol

----------


## Giemma

Oui j'avais vu pour les frais de port, c'est vraiment dommage. J'espère qu'ils vont simplifier les envois à l'étranger (et puis c'est aussi dans leur intérêt).
Ici c'est pareil, on n'a pas tout dans les supermarchés, certains sont plus ou moins bien fournis en produits. Il n'y a qu'à Match que je trouve quasiment tout mais ailleurs c'est assez aléatoire.

----------


## Physalie

Je vais faire une grosse commande bientôt si y a des personnes intéressées sur Paris
Pour les soldes snif

----------


## matitine

J'ai entendu dire que depuis quelques mois, Le petit olivier testait à nouveau...Quelqu'un a des infos?

----------


## ANMel

Tout se trouve dans les pages précédentes.
Le fondateur de la marque a expliqué que non, ils n'ont jamais testé et ne testeront jamais sur les animaux.
De plus, One Voice m'a confirmé par e-mail que la marque était en cours de labellisation.

----------


## Kyt's

Tu as fait ta commande Physa ?

----------


## Physalie

Non pas encore il manquait un produit pour ma mère faut que je regarde s'il est de nouveau en stock. Mais sinon je tarderai pas trop car j'ai presque plus rien !

----------


## matitine

> Tout se trouve dans les pages précédentes.
> Le fondateur de la marque a expliqué que non, ils n'ont jamais testé et ne testeront jamais sur les animaux.
> De plus, One Voice m'a confirmé par e-mail que la marque était en cours de labellisation.


Voila ce qu'on m'a dit "Pour Le Petit Olivier, il était certifié non testé sur les animaux depuis longtemps par le label HCS et a disparu des listes... j'ai contacté le label qui m'a répondu que la marque ne respectait plus leurs critères de sélection... donc..."

Du coup, en ce moment, j'ia pas trop le temps de tout lire, mais c'est vers quelles pages environ que vous en parlez de cette histoire? Après j'ai lu des réponses du gérant aussi, où il n'explique pas trop pourquoi ils ont perdus ce label. Je pense que cest ce qui sème le trouble.
Voila la où j'ai lu ca : http://beauty-cruelty-free.overblog.com/tag/Le%20Petit%20Olivier%20Tests%20animaux/

----------


## ANMel

Nouveauté chez Le Petit Olivier :

----------


## Lou

J'ai testé ce week-end, les gels douches pèche-abricot et jasmin-cassis sentent vraiment très très bon  :Smile:

----------


## Fleur_Bleue

> Nouveauté chez Le Petit Olivier :


Je l'ai vu à Simply Market à 10,89. Comme j'utilise un serum matifiant d'Yves Rocher en ce moment, je ne l'ai pas pris, mais je crois que je vais me laisser tenter le mois prochain (ce serait bien qu'il y ait des promos à ce moment-là  :: ).
J'espère que ce n'est pas une texture huileuse, je ne suis pas douée avec l'huile sur le visage...

Quelqu'un utilise le baume de nuit Le Petit Olivier ? Il a visiblement de bonnes critiques sur Beautetest.com, et ma crème de nuit est bientôt finie.

----------


## Fleur_Bleue

Aaaaah...A Carrefour, dans le catalogue "Mon rendez-vous Beauté" jusqu'au 31 mars, 30% de remise immédiate en caisse sur la gamme Argan Bio Le Petit Olivier  :: 

Et aussi Gel douche à 2,45 (-30%).

1ère fois que je vois des promos sur cette marque à Carrefour  ::

----------


## ANMel

> Quelqu'un utilise le baume de nuit Le Petit Olivier ? Il a visiblement de bonnes critiques sur Beautetest.com, et ma crème de nuit est bientôt finie.


Moi ! Et il est  :: !

Mais niveau huile, tu vas être servie ...  ::  

Ce baume est à base d'huile d'argan, de karité et de cire d'abeille. Imagine que tu es en train de t'étaler du beurre sur le visage ! Il faut en appliquer très peu et bien masser lentement : il ne pénètre pas totalement, mais laisse un film gras. Tu vas te coucher avec une tête de frite, quoi. 

Mais le lendemain matin, au réveil, la peau a totalement absorbé le baume, et elle est douuuuuuce ! C'est simple, quand j'ai mis ce baume le soir, je ne mets rien d'autre le matin qu'une fine couche de poudre compacte au pinceau pour avoir une jolie peau et un teint frais. L'efficacité est top !

Bref, il faut se faire à la texture assez peu commune et très grasse (c'est bien un baume, et non une crème), mais le résultat est vraiment excellent (chez moi en tout cas, et pour beaucoup de personnes sur BT).

----------


## Kasia44

Il y a des produits Petit Olivier dans les magasins Noz en ce moment
J'ai trouvé des grandes bouteilles de gels douche à 2,50€, des laits pour le corps à 3,50€...  :Smile:

----------


## Giemma

Oui! J'en ai eu aussi. J'ai trouvé le gel douche cèdre/menthol à 1e95 et celui au thé vert à 2e30. J'ai eu aussi un flacon de crème pour le corps à 3e50. Bon je n'en avais pas spécialement besoin parce que j'ai passé commande il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça mais je me suis laissée tenter quand même!

----------


## Physalie

cedre menthol il n'est plus sur le site  :Frown:

----------


## Giemma

Oui j'ai vu, du coup je me demande si on n'a pas eu les fins de série  ::

----------


## ANMel

Regardez ce que je viens de trouver dans mon Leclerc !  :: 



Il y en avait aussi à la pivoine ! ::

----------


## Giemma

Oh mais c'est nouveau ça! J'ai hâte de tester ce parfum.

----------


## ANMel

Info trouvée sur un blog : il y a 4 nouveaux parfums, à savoir un gros bloc surgras à l'huile d'amande douce, un autre gros surgras à l'huile d'argan, des savonnettes à la fleur de cerisier et des savonnettes à la pivoine.

Photos : http://img.over-blog-kiwi.com/0/52/5...d_img-9572.JPG
http://img.over-blog-kiwi.com/0/52/5...8_img-9573.JPG

----------


## Leeloo.5

Vivement que je les teste  :Big Grin: !!!!

----------


## loulouk

faut que je me trouve un magasin avec différents produits ...

----------


## Loupiotte21

Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà testé le gommage visage ?
Et le shampoing à l'extrait de Myrte et d'Argile rose pour les cheveux gras ?
Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Giemma

J'ai testé le shampoing, il est bien, il sent bon, mousse bien et lave bien.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Et 2 jours ça tient ?  :Smile:

----------


## ANMel

Moi, ça tenait deux jours sans problème pour le côté "cheveux gras". Par contre, j'ai eu des pellicules (mais ça vient aussi et surtout de l'eau chez moi, qui est ultra-méga calcaire) donc j'ai du changé.

----------


## Giemma

Oui, moi aussi ça tient 2 jours sans problème. En revanche, j'ai développé une allergie aux shampoings petit olivier  :Frown:  Du coup je ne les utilise plus.

----------


## phacélie

http://www.tv-replay.fr/gel-douche-p...es-s-abstenir/

il y a eu ce documentaire où l'on voit les gels douches Petit Olivier parmi d'autres
pour le shampooing, ça doit être pareil ...

----------


## Giemma

Oui Phacélie, je l'ai regardé ce reportage. Et du coup j'ai vérifié et le composant allergène dont ils parlent est présent dans TOUS les produits, même les crèmes hydratantes. Du coup je me demande si c'est pas ce composant en l'occurrence qui a provoqué mon allergie. D'ailleurs, après avoir vu le reportage, je me demande si je vais continuer à acheter Petit Olivier parce qu'en fait ils ne sont pas si clean que ça  :Frown:

----------


## ANMel

A part la gamme à l'huile d'argan, le petit Olivier ne fait pas de produits bios, seulement non-testés sur les animaux et avec quelques trucs en moins (parabens, etc). Donc si vous voulez du bio, faut plutôt vous tourner vers des marques comme So'Bio Etic qu'on trouve aussi en supermarchés.

Par contre moi, je ne prends pas de gels douche (c'est pour mon copain), j'utilise seulement les savonnettes et je n'ai jamais eu la moindre réaction ni la peau sèche ou irritées avec elles. Au contraire : avant, je faisais souvent des réactions aux produits lavants liquides (ce qui était très embêtant quand je travaillais dans l'agro-alimentaire, car il fallait que je me lave fréquemment les mains avec le gel nettoyant de la boîte, j'avais les mains et avant-bras couverts de boutons), et ça ne m'est plus arrivé depuis que j'utilise les savons solides du Petit Olivier.

----------


## Lou

Pour ceux qui ont déjà passé commande sur le site, vous l'avez reçue au bout de combien de temps ?  :Smile:

----------


## Loupiotte21

Merci pour vos avis, je pense que je vais l'essayer, j'en ai marre de mon shampoing Logona qui ne sent rien et ne mousse pas.

Moi qui avait des problèmes de peau sèche ou irritée depuis toute petite (je prenais la majorité du temps Rogé Cavaillès ...), avec le gel douche du Petit Olivier je n'ai aucun problème, comme quoi ça dépend vraiment de la peau de chacun.

Ma mère m'a parlé du reportage, il parait que le DG du Petit Olivier est un ancien boucher  ::

----------


## Giemma

> A part la gamme à l'huile d'argan, le petit Olivier ne fait pas de produits bios, seulement non-testés sur les animaux et avec quelques trucs en moins (parabens, etc). Donc si vous voulez du bio, faut plutôt vous tourner vers des marques comme So'Bio Etic qu'on trouve aussi en supermarchés.
> 
> Par contre moi, je ne prends pas de gels douche (c'est pour mon copain), j'utilise seulement les savonnettes et je n'ai jamais eu la moindre réaction ni la peau sèche ou irritées avec elles. Au contraire : avant, je faisais souvent des réactions aux produits lavants liquides (ce qui était très embêtant quand je travaillais dans l'agro-alimentaire, car il fallait que je me lave fréquemment les mains avec le gel nettoyant de la boîte, j'avais les mains et avant-bras couverts de boutons), et ça ne m'est plus arrivé depuis que j'utilise les savons solides du Petit Olivier.


Ah oui, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi, Petit Olivier ce n'est pas du bio. Ca j'en ai parfaitement conscience. Malgré tout, ne sachant pas trop décrypter les compositions, je ne pensais pas que les produits contenaient autant de produits allergisants. 
Le gel douche, j'en utilise uniqement à la piscine. Chez moi c'est savon uniquement et je n'ai pas de problèmes non plus.




> Pour ceux qui ont déjà passé commande sur le site, vous l'avez reçue au bout de combien de temps ?


Pour moi ça a été très rapide à chaque fois. La dernière fois, j'ai commandé un mardi soir, j'ai reçu ma commande dès le vendredi.

----------


## Chouck

Lou, pour mes commandes 3/4 jours.

----------


## Lou

Merci à vous deux  :Smile:  Ça a l'air bien parti pour faire comme Giemma, commande le mardi et réception le vendredi ^^

----------


## Tisouen

J'ai été livré rapidement aussi. JE sais plus mais je dirais 3 ou 4 jours. 

Aucune réaction allergique pour le moment pourtant je suis plutôt sensible (j'ai réagi a un gel douche caudalie avant de passer au petit olivier). 

Les shampoings tiennent 2 jours voir 3. 

Le gommage je le trouve bien mais j'ai pas trop de point de comparaison.

----------


## Lou

Yep c'est bon reçue aujourd'hui  :Smile:  Ma maman va pouvoir tester la gamme BIO argan pour le visage que je vais lui offrir.

----------


## Giemma

La crème visage à l'huile d'argan est vraiment top, c'est celle que j'utilise et j'aime beaucoup.

----------


## hatchiko

personnellement, j'ai arrêté d'utiliser le petit olivier à cause de la composition: 2 produits au départ me convenaient bien, mais ils ne sont plus produits, les autres ne m'ont fait que des réactions et j'ai fini ne plus en supporter l'odeur. 
quand je me suis penché sur les compositions, j'ai définitivement changé, du coup je suis à so bio ethic et à melvita en ce moment, j'en suis très contente pour l'instant^^

----------


## Loupiotte21

Melvita j'aime beaucoup aussi. En ce moment j’utilise le dentifrice. 
So Bio Ethic a l'air vraiment bien (j'ai la lotion depuis quelques temps et elle est parfaite) mais j'ai du mal à trouver leurs produits.

----------


## christine29

Avez-vous eu confirmation écrite que Le petit olivier était en cours de labellisation One Voice? Je leur ai envoyé un message il y a quelque temps et je n'ai jamais reçu de réponse... Du coup, je ne sais plus si continuer à acheter leurs produits...
De même, quelqu'un sait pourquoi l'Occitane n'est plus sur la liste One Voice?

----------


## Tisouen

So bio ethic ça allait au début mais ça me faisait les cheveux sec au bout d'un moment. Je pense qu'il faut alterner.

----------


## ANMel

Moi j'utilisais celui au Lait d'amande et d'ânesse qui était très bien pour les cheveux secs, mais comme il mousse vraiment très peu (et avec l'eau calcaire chez moi, c'est encore pire) j'en utilisais des tonnes et des tonnes ... Bref, pas écolo du tout !

----------


## Physalie

moi j'adore petit olivier... pas de réaction et senteurs également  :Smile:

----------


## Columba

> Avez-vous eu confirmation écrite que Le petit olivier était en cours de labellisation One Voice? Je leur ai envoyé un message il y a quelque temps et je n'ai jamais reçu de réponse... Du coup, je ne sais plus si continuer à acheter leurs produits...
> De même, quelqu'un sait pourquoi l'Occitane n'est plus sur la liste One Voice?


L'occitane comme Yves Rocher ont une filière chinoise et doivent tester leurs produits sur des animaux pour la Chine. 

Je n'arrive plus à trouver les produits Le petit olivier dans les grandes surfaces habituelles. C'est le cas aussi chez vous ? Je ne trouve que des savonnettes et des gels douche chez A*chan ou chez C*sino mais grosses difficultés ailleurs. J'achetais un shampoing chez eux qui m'allait plutôt bien, mais il est introuvable maintenant. 

J'ai les cheveux vraiment tout pourris, je n'arrive pas à trouver un shampoing bio qui me convienne. Tendance à avoir les racines grasses mais les longueurs sèches  ::  Globalement j'ai la peau très réactive à tout, donc les cheveux idem. Je me tâte à prendre des shampoings pour bébé à force...

----------


## ANMel

> Je n'arrive plus à trouver les produits Le petit olivier dans les grandes surfaces habituelles. C'est le cas aussi chez vous ? Je ne trouve que des savonnettes et des gels douche chez A*chan ou chez C*sino mais grosses difficultés ailleurs. J'achetais un shampoing chez eux qui m'allait plutôt bien, mais il est introuvable maintenant.


Aucun soucis, j'ai même trouvé des nouveaux produits dans mon Carrefour, dont des shampoings en version grand format (500mL comme les gels douche) ! 
Mais la disponibilité des produits, c'est vraiment aléatoire d'un magasin à un autre ...  :Confused: 

Il reste toujours la possibilité de commander sur le site internet !




> J'ai les cheveux vraiment tout pourris, je n'arrive pas à trouver un shampoing bio qui me convienne. Tendance à avoir les racines grasses mais les longueurs sèches  Globalement j'ai la peau très réactive à tout, donc les cheveux idem. Je me tâte à prendre des shampoings pour bébé à force...


Je compatis pour le duo racines grasses/pointes sèches ...

Par contre, fais gaffe avec les produits pour bébés, car ce n'est pas forcément adapté à la peau des adultes ! Les bébés ont (si je ne me trompe pas) un pH différent. Une amie à la peau sensible a tenté une crème corps pour bébé et s'est retrouvé avec des boutons partout, c'est sa dermato qui lui a expliqué le problème ...  ::

----------


## Didie-91

Si jamais ça intéresse, chez Leclerc sur la gamme cheveux (+certains produits so'bio étic) il y a des réductions immédiates  ::

----------


## chatsdugard

Moi je n'utilise jamais de produit à base de lait d'ânesse car si on a le lait d'ânesse, c'est que le petit ânon est parti à l'abattoir tout comme le petit veau par rapport à la vache et son lait.

----------


## Columba

> Moi je n'utilise jamais de produit à base de lait d'ânesse car si on a le lait d'ânesse, c'est que le petit ânon est parti à l'abattoir tout comme le petit veau par rapport à la vache et son lait.


A voir directement avec les éleveurs concernés, le lait d'ânesse étant une production à très petite échelle, rien à voir avec la production laitière de masse des vaches. Après oui ça reste de l'exploitation animale. 

Enfin bref, sur ce topic osef, Le Petit Olivier n'en utilise pas dans ses produits.

----------


## ANMel

-20% sur tout le site avec le code "MAMAN14", valable jusqu'au 25 mai.

----------


## cerbere

donc petit olivier rien n'est testé sur les animaux?

----------


## Fleur_Bleue

"Le Petit Olivier est contre les tests sur les animaux", c'est écrit sur les produits ou les emballages.

----------


## cerbere

mouais enfin écrit.... même les ingrédients
 de "base"?

----------


## matitine

En page 67, j'interrogeais déjà pour être sure que ce soit vraiment non testé. Il y a quand même des doutes.




> Voila ce qu'on m'a dit "Pour Le Petit Olivier, il était certifié non testé sur les animaux depuis longtemps par le label HCS et a disparu des listes... j'ai contacté le label qui m'a répondu que la marque ne respectait plus leurs critères de sélection... donc..."
> 
> Du coup, en ce moment, j'ia pas trop le temps de tout lire, mais c'est vers quelles pages environ que vous en parlez de cette histoire? Après j'ai lu des réponses du gérant aussi, où il n'explique pas trop pourquoi ils ont perdus ce label. Je pense que cest ce qui sème le trouble.
> Voila la où j'ai lu ca : http://beauty-cruelty-free.overblog.com/tag/Le%20Petit%20Olivier%20Tests%20animaux/

----------


## ANMel

Je viens donner quelques infos de la marque.

J'ai remarqué récemment que certains produits de la gamme à l'huile d'argan n'avaient plus le logo "bio" sur les emballages. J'ai donc pris une photo et envoyé à la marque en demandant une explication :



Voici la réponse :_ Je comprends que vous vous interrogiez sur le fait que le label « Cosmebio » ait disparu de notre crème de jour défense naturelle, et c’est avec la plus grande transparence que nous vous répondons. Il s’avère qu’une matière première rentrant dans la composition de cette formule est en pénurie mondiale, il s’agit de l’huile de macadamia bio. Afin de ne pas bloquer la fabrication de ce produit, nous avons fait le choix d’utiliser une huile de macadamia non Bio. C’est pour cette raison, que nous ne pouvions pas conserver le label « Cosmebio » ; aucun autre ingrédient n’a été modifié.

_J'ai vérifié un peu sur internet, et effectivement j'ai trouvé plusieurs sites qui parlent de cette pénurie, notamment un site de vente d'huiles végétales qui expliquent qu'ils ont du augmenter leurs prix à cause de ça. 

Concernant les doutes que certains ont sur le côté non-testé de la marque, sachez que tous leurs produits sont bien référencés sur le site de One Voice :
http://one-voice.fr/public/label_pro...mit=rechercher

----------


## Loupiotte21

Merci pour l'information !

----------


## ANMel

Je viens donner quelques infos de la marque.

J'ai remarqué récemment que certains produits de la gamme à l'huile d'argan n'avaient plus le logo "bio" sur les emballages. J'ai donc pris une photo et envoyé à la marque en demandant une explication :



Voici la réponse :_ Je comprends que vous vous interrogiez sur le fait que le label « Cosmebio » ait disparu de notre crème de jour défense naturelle, et cest avec la plus grande transparence que nous vous répondons. Il savère quune matière première rentrant dans la composition de cette formule est en pénurie mondiale, il sagit de lhuile de macadamia bio. Afin de ne pas bloquer la fabrication de ce produit, nous avons fait le choix dutiliser une huile de macadamia non Bio. Cest pour cette raison, que nous ne pouvions pas conserver le label « Cosmebio » ; aucun autre ingrédient na été modifié.

_J'ai vérifié un peu sur internet, et effectivement j'ai trouvé plusieurs sites qui parlent de cette pénurie, notamment un site de vente d'huiles végétales qui expliquent qu'ils ont du augmenter leurs prix à cause de ça. 

Concernant les doutes que certains ont sur le côté non-testé de la marque, sachez que tous leurs produits sont bien référencés sur le site de One Voice :
http://one-voice.fr/public/label_pro...mit=rechercher

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mon message est passé deux fois ... Mystère ...

----------

